# [Bios Mod] ROG Strix X570-E/F/I Gaming



## Lermite

For me, the most useful unlocked option is the CLDO_VDDP Voltage, because it's the one I lacked to stabilize my RAM at a higher frequency than 2933 Mhz.


----------



## Lermite

I tried to test the P-States trough this modded bios but its says "Applicable only if PcdOcDisable=FALSE".

Where is this option in the bios?


----------



## Anty

Is there something like DRAM boot voltage on C6H for prime-pro?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I tried to test the P-States trough this modded bios but its says "Applicable only if PcdOcDisable=FALSE".
> 
> Where is this option in the bios?


What settings have you changed? Have you tried to load defaults settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anty*
> 
> Is there something like DRAM boot voltage on C6H for prime-pro?


Sadly not.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> What settings have you changed? Have you tried to load defaults settings?


Apart my settings from the official 0805 bios, I only changed CLDO_VDDP Voltage = Manual > 955

The message "Applicable only if PcdOcDisable=FALSE" is at the bottom of your 9th pictures, below the title 'Pictures".

I tried to set three P-States, the sames I had trough ZenStates, but in Windows, the CPU was stuck on P1 (2.8 Ghz at 1.05V), as if the P0 and P2 were never activated.
That's why I think "PcdOcDisable" really must be disabled, but I have no clue where to find it.

Even more bothering, after this attemp, I set all the P-States on Auto then I switched back to ZenStates but even it don't work any longer. Fortunately, the fixed P-States trough ZenStates is P0.
I tried to load the Default settings in the BIOS,then I set them all manually, but ZenStates is still stuck on P0.
I still can try to get rid manually of ZenStates then to reinstall it but as the issue started when I tried to set the P-States trough the bios, it would probably don't solve that issue.

If neither the P-States from the BIOS or the one from ZenStates work any more, l'll switch back to a OC with a fixed frequency. The difference on the input power is tiny anyway, but I hope I'll get back the P-States somehow, because I don't really care if they are managed by the bios or by ZenStates.


----------



## chroniclard

Going from the info here. https://hardforum.com/threads/ryzen-pstate-overclocking-method-calculation-and-calculator.1928648/

I only altered the P0 Pstate setting, set it to 9D, which gave me a 3925mhz clock.

I also changed the power profile in windows to set minimum processor state to 20%. Now clocks up and down pretty well.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> I also changed the power profile in windows to set minimum processor state to 20%. Now clocks up and down pretty well.


Damn, you're right! My power plan "AMD Ryzen Balanced just had its "Minimal processor state" set at 100%, despite I had set it at 50%.
That explains perfectly why ZenStates didn't work any more. I stil have to try the P-State trough the bios but now, I know what to check if the frequency become fixed again.


----------



## AlphaC

I sincerely hope your release of this results in ASUS waking up and giving these options in the next official BIOS


----------



## Reous

Yeah would be great but i dont think Asus is gonna do this.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yeah would be great but i dont think Asus is gonna do this.


It's a shame. It was a 160 dollar when i get it.

So. Thank you very much. I successfully flashed this Bios too.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chroniclard

Not too fussed with the extra options, though Pstate is nice to have. Just wish I could get the memory working faster, though granted its not a huge boost in performance.


----------



## komodikkio

Good Job Reous.
Just to know, will be possible to flash back an official bios from your modded bios' EZ Flash 3?

Thank you very much for the effort in this


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> It's a shame. It was a 160 dollar when i get it.
> 
> So. Thank you very much. I successfully flashed this Bios too.


Ikr. Not even the Strix X370 Gaming has access to the PStates or the full AMD CBS settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *komodikkio*
> 
> Good Job Reous.
> Just to know, will be possible to flash back an official bios from your modded bios' EZ Flash 3?
> 
> Thank you very much for the effort in this


Hey







Yes you can flash back to any official Bios with EZ Flash 3.


----------



## hsn

this bios is work fine
just "disable bank group swap"


----------



## komodikkio

Ok, thank you very much again Reo
I think i'll give it a try, as soon as i'll be able to get the values for a stable low temp oc on this config, cause i'm planning to set up asap a dual boot Win/Linux, so the unlocked options would really be a good thing

Sorry for my english, i'm a bit rusty
Have a good Sunday!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can flash back to any official Bios with EZ Flash 3.


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> 
> 
> this bios is work fine
> just "disable bank group swap"


Where is this ?


----------



## Reous

Bios => Advanced => AMD CBS => UMC Common Options => DRAM Memory Mapping => BankGroupSwap

Only worth it if you use Single Ranks Ram


----------



## Vorado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Bios => Advanced => AMD CBS => UMC Common Options => DRAM Memory Mapping => BankGroupSwap
> 
> Only worth it if you use Single Ranks Ram


Thanks i have single ranks ram


----------



## PPBottle

Hey, I would love to know if the tools you use for BIOS modding on the X370 Prime Pro would work for other AM4 models, albeit with the same AMI BIOS ICs.

I want to enable some features not present currently on my AB350-Gaming, which I highly suspect as per Gigabyte tradition are artificially locked out of this model and are present on higher end models.

Anyways, thanks in advance!


----------



## Reous

@PPBottle should work if it is also an AMI Bios. DM me if you wanna know more.


----------



## komodikkio

sorry. wrong post


----------



## hunzhang

Thank Reous, the PState OC worked !


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunzhang*
> 
> Thank Reous, the PState OC worked !










thanks for the feedback


----------



## MrPhilo

Thanks for Bios, never could get 3333mhz stable with good timing, using stilt and some RZQ/3 for the bottom 3.

Anyone got tip to improve on copy?

(First post, was always lurking, never posted)

Also I'm still experimenting on 3466mhz, wanted to get a stable 3333mhz first before I move to 3466mhz!


----------



## Reous

I only know the settings from The Stilt. I guess you are using them already?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Bios, never could get 3333mhz stable with good timing, using stilt and some RZQ/3 for the bottom 3.
> 
> Anyone got tip to improve on copy?
> 
> (First post, was always lurking, never posted)
> 
> Also I'm still experimenting on 3466mhz, wanted to get a stable 3333mhz first before I move to 3466mhz!


Do you guys have BankGroupSwapAlt in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping?

If so on 1 DPC SR kit set as Enabled, this will improve that aspect.

So basically 1 DPC SR kit

BankGroupSwap: Disabled
BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled

Is optimal setup currently as guided by The Stilt.

3.8 / 3333 Fast on my rig:-


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hsn*
> 
> 
> 
> this bios is work fine
> just "disable bank group swap"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do you guys have BankGroupSwapAlt in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping?
> 
> If so on 1 DPC SR kit set as Enabled, this will improve that aspect.
> 
> So basically 1 DPC SR kit
> 
> BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> Is optimal setup currently as guided by The Stilt.
> 
> 3.8 / 3333 Fast on my rig:-


Interesting, I get more with BankGroupSwap on for my single rank, if I disable, my read falls to 51k and same for write. My copying also goes down by 1k, so idk where I'm going wrong. Also how is your FSB 100? Mine always goes around 99.8/6


----------



## hsn

trying hcimemtest 400%
yes this look like stable


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Interesting, I get more with BankGroupSwap on for my single rank, if I disable, my read falls to 51k and same for write. My copying also goes down by 1k, so idk where I'm going wrong. Also how is your FSB 100? Mine always goes around 99.8/6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I linked you the information yesterday when you asked in the C6H OC thread. I will copy paste here again for you







.
Quote:


> The default configuration is BankGroupSwap = Enabled, BankGroupSwapAlternative = Disabled.
> 
> These two options are mutually exclusive, meaning they can both be disabled but they cannot be enabled simultaneously.
> 
> Disabling BankGroupSwap will improve the real world performance (by couple percent), however the reported bandwidth (e.g. AIDA) decreases by < 6%. Enabling BankGroupSwapAlternative has nearly the same positive effect on the real world performance, while the reported bandwidth remains at the same level with BankGroupSwap = Enabled.
> 
> Neither of the BankGroupSwap options should be touched, unless 1 DPC SR modules are used.


Quote:


> If you are using dual rank or 2 DPC single rank modules, you don't touch these options at all. This results in BankGroupSwap = Enabled and BankGroupSwapAlternative = Disabled (the configuration I was using).
> 
> With 1 DPC single rank configuration you should either disable both of them, or set BankGroupSwapAlternative = Enabled.
> 
> Enabling BankGroupSwapAlternative has the same positive effect on the real world performance as disabling BankGroupSwap does, however it doesn't have it's down sides (i.e. the lower reported bandwidth figures).


Regarding BCLK readings in SW please view section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW in this thread.


----------



## maxp779

Thanks OP!

I will give this a shot soon. I was pretty miffed to find I can only overclock with a fixed voltage/clock on this board (unless ignoring the bios altogether and using zenstates in windows). I haven't had to deal with that kind of BS since nehalem, pretty much every Intel board ive used since then has allowed overclocking + idle clocks.

I see people posting that p state overclocking will be coming "soon" but I am highly sceptical, its already on the CH6. I think Asus will keep it as a premium feature







Hopefully I am wrong.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I linked you the information yesterday when you asked in the C6H OC thread. I will copy paste here again for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Regarding BCLK readings in SW please view section The base-clock (BCLK) > Readings of BCLK in monitoring SW in this thread.


Thanks for this, just did a longer memory test, after 4 hours it came with 2 errors using HCI Memtest







, could be due to the heat, but what timing should I change? Any ideas?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> Thanks for this, just did a longer memory test, after 4 hours it came with 2 errors using HCI Memtest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could be due to the heat, but what timing should I change? Any ideas?


You could try to set:
tFAW = 22
tWR = 15

and test:
The values between 60 and 96 ohms for ProcODT, .
The Command Rate at 2T.

CLDO_VDDP may also need to be adjusted.

Anyways, I doubt the errors found by Memtest are caused by the heat.
My last test at 3200 Mhz with 16 instances, each testing 880 Mo (to cover almost all my 16 Go) until more than 2900 % of completion got three errors but as my RAM has huge heatsink and the air current is pretty good in my PC case, I'm pretty sure the errors came from the RAM itself or a weakness of the IMC.

In other words, even if Memtest find only one error during a whole night of tests, the only explanation is that the RAM is not stable yet.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Do you guys have BankGroupSwapAlt in AMD CBS > UMC Common Options > Memory Mapping?
> 
> If so on 1 DPC SR kit set as Enabled, this will improve that aspect.
> 
> So basically 1 DPC SR kit
> 
> BankGroupSwap: Disabled
> BankGroupSwapAlt: Enabled
> 
> Is optimal setup currently as guided by The Stilt.
> 
> 3.8 / 3333 Fast on my rig:-


Stilt did say to turn off ALT if you want the full benefit, I'll try to find the post


----------



## gupsterg

The posts by The Stilt are in OP of my thread word for word.

As I re-repeat so much in several threads I''ll just do a screenie, please right click image and open in new tab to view.



And regarding your RAM setup in post 32, seems too tight on some settings, again see my thread RAM info section and there is link to The Stilt's timings. I use 3333MHz Fast UHQ BGSD BGSAE @ VDIMM: 1.375V with SOC 1.05V and you have the results in the quote above.


----------



## Diablosbud

@Reous My friend was curious and I was hoping you could please answer, what does the "/GAN" command do to the flashing utility? I was getting memory errors until we figured out to utilize it.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> /GAN is undocumented key meant to flash all blocks regardless to any software locks


I also tried first /P /B /K but got an memery error. Bios was flashed successful but every error message is confusing. Thats why im using GAN


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The posts by The Stilt are in OP of my thread word for word.
> 
> As I re-repeat so much in several threads I''ll just do a screenie, please right click image and open in new tab to view.
> 
> 
> 
> And regarding your RAM setup in post 32, seems too tight on some settings, again see my thread RAM info section and there is link to The Stilt's timings. I use 3333MHz Fast UHQ BGSD BGSAE @ VDIMM: 1.375V with SOC 1.05V and you have the results in the quote above.


This is from Stilt as well

https://gyazo.com/4f21209d4487d56a98c45ade6a442f54

Under his 4 timing post


----------



## MrPhilo

Using Stilt fast and slow gives me more errors,

All the errors relate to copying, what are some timing I could relax for copy side?


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I also tried first /P /B /K but got an memery error. Bios was flashed successful but every error message is confusing. Thats why im using GAN


Interesting, thanks for the response







.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPhilo*
> 
> This is from Stilt as well
> 
> https://gyazo.com/4f21209d4487d56a98c45ade6a442f54
> 
> Under his 4 timing post


Dude that was 3 weeks+ ago, link. At that time and prior he had not tested BGSA, link







.

Later he has and given his thoughts, so as those were the latest and best I had them in OP of my thread







, link , link.

I do try not to misguide members







.


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Dude that was 3 weeks+ ago, link. At that time and prior he had not tested BGSA, link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Later he has and given his thoughts, so as those were the latest and best I had them in OP of my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , link , link.
> 
> I do try not to misguide members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks

Didn't follow Crosshair thread until lately, so I am behind









Do you know any timing which can relax copying side? All my errors just relate to copying when I did my Memtest


----------



## o0ze

What means 2DCP Single Ranked memory? And what vcore, llc settings are you using on the 1700/1700x/1800x to get 3.9-4.0 ghz stable on this bios? Because i can't get 3.9 stable on my 1700 on 0805 bios with 1.4 vcore and llc set to lvl 2, other settings are not changed.


----------



## o0ze

Is it my unlucky chip or is it something with the settings?


----------



## o0ze

And could you please tell where to find sensemi skew? Or it's disabled by default on 1700?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o0ze*
> 
> Is it my unlucky chip or is it something with the settings?


900mhz = 30% oc... Not bad chip, but if you want more try to undervolt SOC.

High voltage in SOC stress your processor.

My SOC is stable with 0.994v (LLC1 and 110% capability energy... and cpu/soc phases in extreme with 600hz)

SOC voltage default = 0.900v
With some rams profile = 1.1v

some Ryzen 7 need 1.4 (or more) for 4ghz.

Ps: check your PCH temp, if is too high install a fan.

What is your CPU temp?
cooler?


----------



## o0ze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> 900mhz = 30% oc... Not bad chip, but if you want more try to undervolt SOC.
> 
> High voltage in SOC stress your processor.
> 
> My SOC is stable with 0.994v (LLC1 and 110% capability energy... and cpu/soc phases in extreme with 600hz)
> 
> SOC voltage default = 0.900v
> With some rams profile = 1.1v
> 
> some Ryzen 7 need 1.4 (or more) for 4ghz.
> 
> Ps: check your PCH temp, if is too high install a fan.
> 
> What is your CPU temp?
> cooler?


I can't even get 3.9 on 1.4 vcore lvl2 llc, that's the problem and i don't think it's related to soc voltage or pch temps (that are are quite normal). What settings do you use for your ocing (vcore/llc/multiplier)?


----------



## Reous

Not every CPU can get 3.9 or even 4.0GHz. You will need a good sample and a good cooler. Find your sweet spot of your cpu and anything above is not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o0ze*
> 
> What means 2DCP Single Ranked memory?


1 DPC = 1 dimm per channel ie only 2 slots used on motherboard.

2 DPC = 2 dimms per channel ie 4 slots used in motherboard,

Single rank ram tends to be:-

i) single sided, so view your RAM down the heatspreaders from the end where you insert into motherboard.

ii) less than 16GB size dimm.

You can also use Thaiphoon Burner to read SPD of RAM. Reference red line in below image, 1R = single rank, 2R = dual rank.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *o0ze*
> 
> I can't even get 3.9 on 1.4 vcore lvl2 llc, that's the problem and i don't think it's related to soc voltage or pch temps (that are are quite normal). What settings do you use for your ocing (vcore/llc/multiplier)?


my OC is low (20% with stock cooler).
my [email protected]:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] (Ecofriendly







)

your chip can or cant get 4ghz, but do you need to try.

PCH temp "normal"= 50-70c idk the max but i want to low this, the GPU temp affect directly.
SOC vcore high = bad oc (sttessed cpu)
SOC vcore low = bad oc (no stable)
you need to find your SoC voltage for better oc and low temps.

(SoC Voltage affect your RAM stability)

in other post other users recommend:
Phases in Extreme
Phases speed in manual: 600mhz
LLC 1to3
Vcore Fix
CPU temp max: 95 I THINK but AMD include a offset temp i dont know if 95 is with or without this offset (Only ryzen 7).
SoC voltage exact no More no less.

use hwinfo64 for view temps voltages and other info.


----------



## datspike

Good work, @Reous. Did you used AMIBCP v5 to edit the bios? (Default/USER policy trick?)
I have another ASUS motherboard and it also lack a lot of setting which you have enabled for prime x370.
I'll try to mod the bios too, thatnks for the inspiration ^^


----------



## Reous

Yep the most things i have unlocked with AMIBCP. Only AMD CBS you have to edit with an hex editor. That was the difficult part









Good luck with modding


----------



## hsn

is there an option to unlock option " Added DRAM profiles for Samsung B-based DIMMs with tuned subtimings, including The Stilt's settings" ?
this option include on new bios beta crosshair


----------



## Reous

nope i havent found something like that yet.


----------



## NikeFreak

*Reous* Brother, and you can not make me a bios for ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING


----------



## Reous

Well i could make one for every Asus Board but i dont have a board for testing. If i make a wrong setting you might brick your board...
Then you cant flash back on the normal way.


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Then you cant flash back on the normal way.


CrashFree BIOS 3 will not help?


----------



## NikeFreak

You when for yourself did (Asus Prime X370-Pro) there were unsuccessful cases?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> CrashFree BIOS 3 will not help?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> You when for yourself did (Asus Prime X370-Pro) there were unsuccessful cases?


CrashFree wont help in every case.
My worst case was that some menus just went away :d

What do you want? Only the CBS settings?


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Only the CBS settings?


Yes


----------



## ZeNch

Example (real): My MB doesnt post... no image, no power in USB... etc.

Reset Bios dont help,
24 hours without energy (and without battery) dont help.

my MB is in RMA (warranty) now XD...

*My error*: change various parammeters in one boot, or use bad settings.

Use Bios modified is user responsability.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Well i could make one for every Asus Board but i dont have a board for testing. If i make a wrong setting you might brick your board...
> Then you cant flash back on the normal way.


Instead of modding yourself every board, you could create a tutorial in the articles section. That would be really really useful


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Example (real): My MB doesnt post... no image, no power in USB... etc.
> 
> Reset Bios dont help,
> 24 hours without energy (and without battery) dont help.
> 
> my MB is in RMA (warranty) now XD...
> 
> *My error*: change various parammeters in one boot, or use bad settings.
> 
> Use Bios modified is user responsability.


The motherboard died after the BIOS update?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> The motherboard died after the BIOS update?


NoNo

after i change settings but my situation is rare other users dont had this problem.

ps: MB not died, only dont boot (bios corruption maybe). Bios Programmer can save me but i dont have, i try lucky with warranty (its free xD)


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> *Reous* Brother, and you can not make me a bios for ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING


If you still want it. Using on your own risk

*>>> Strix X370-F Gaming 08091- <<<*
Link removed till i get feedback

Follow the Readme.pdf
_
PState OC: Don't change to many settings at once. It also can brick your Board.
Do a reboot after changing a setting.
To be safe only change CPU Multi from P0 / VID over Offset in AiTweaker_

Some feedback, Bios Screens and Screen from CPUz Mainboard Tab would be nice.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> If you still want it. Using on your own risk
> 
> *>>> Strix X370-F Gaming 08091- <<<*
> 
> Follow the Readme.pdf
> _
> PState OC: Don't change to many settings at once. It also can brick your Board.
> Do a reboot after changing a setting.
> To be safe only change CPU Multi from P0 / VID over Offset in AiTweaker_
> 
> Some feedback, Bios Screens and Screen from CPUz Mainboard Tab would be nice.


You tried to change code name of motherboard in bios? (if you try disable ezflasher with internet xD)

I send mp to you with this idea (for Asus software compatibility... sonic audio for example x370 strix had same audio chipset but our board dont support his software.
other soft is ram cache and ram disk, all pc can run it bus asus able this soft only for X product)

I think this validation is in the bios in the section of manufacture / name of product.

In the Bios editor is in the last tabs.

sorry if you dont answer me for no interest (or time).

greetings


----------



## Reous

I'm sorry i dont understand exactly what do you mean. Maybe send me some screens of it.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I'm sorry i dont understand exactly what do you mean. Maybe send me some screens of it.


when i had my board again i send screens to you.

Warranty play with barbies and unicorns before test my mother xD


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> If you still want it. Using on your own risk
> 
> *>>> Strix X370-F Gaming 08091- <<<*
> 
> Follow the Readme.pdf
> _
> PState OC: Don't change to many settings at once. It also can brick your Board.
> ._


If the board is locked, can it be restored to something via the same CrashFree BIOS 3 for example?


----------



## Reous

Only if the following screen shows up



If not there is no way to get Crash Free 3 to work.


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Only if the following screen shows up
> 
> 
> 
> If not there is no way to get Crash Free 3 to work.


Terribly update mod bios, I'm afraid.


----------



## Reous

Then don't do it


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Only if the following screen shows up
> 
> 
> 
> If not there is no way to get Crash Free 3 to work.


I've already got this message after I messed up badly the DRAM settings.
I was afraid to have bricked my motherboard, but this bios emergency recovery process worked fine. What a relief!
It installed the official bios from an USB stick, then I might install back the modded one by Reous
Since, (almost) everything runs fine


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've already got this message after I messed up badly the DRAM settings.
> I was afraid to have bricked my motherboard, but this bios emergency recovery process worked fine. What a relief!
> It installed the official bios from an USB stick, then I might install back the modded one by Reous
> Since, (almost) everything runs fine


I do not quite understand what sent this message? When changed the DRAM settings on the modified BIOS?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> I do not quite understand what sent this message? When changed the DRAM settings on the modified BIOS?


I don't understand either but the bios 0805 must be bugged somehow because most of the time I tried to play with RttNom,RttWr and RttPark to stabilize my RAM at 3200 Mhz, I got a soft brick that only a clear CMOS could solve.
I don't remember what I did to crash my bios so deep that it triggered the recovery process, but I've probably modified many parameters at once while one of my RAM stick didn't work normally (it was not even able to boot at 2133 Mhz and most of the timings with normal values between 1 and 12 were all set at 35).
Anyway, now, I know this recovery process works fine, in more of the order my RAM sticks have to be mounted on the motherboard, because It looks like one of them is weaker than the other one, and so is one of the IMC of my 1700.


----------



## Reous

Anyone out there who has tested the Strix X370 Bios?
It says 18 downloads but no feedback so far.


----------



## ZeNch

or google search users or other user give the credit in other forum haha... new thread can help


----------



## NikeFreak

I posted a link to another forum, but not yet who did not unsubscribe, I myself downloaded two times, but did not bet, I'm afraid. I'm from Russia, I bought in Germany, via the Internet. If I break the payment, I do not want to send it back by mail.
я разместил ссылку на другой форум, но пока не кто не отписывался, сам я два раза скачивал, но не ставил, боюсь. я из России, покупал в Германии, через интернет. если плата поломаю, не хочу ее отправляться обратно почтой.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> I posted a link to another forum, but not yet who did not unsubscribe, I myself downloaded two times, but did not bet, I'm afraid. I'm from Russia, I bought in Germany, via the Internet. If I break the payment, I do not want to send it back by mail.
> я разместил ссылку на другой форум, но пока не кто не отписывался, сам я два раза скачивал, но не ставил, боюсь. я из России, покупал в Германии, через интернет. если плата поломаю, не хочу ее отправляться обратно почтой.


im unique user with problems (with X370 prime pro BiosMod).
Reous replied my error but he has USB Programmer to solve the issue (i dont have this).

To avoid problems, do not make too many changes at the same time and take care with zen states settings.

but the mod is for test and each user is responsible.


----------



## NikeFreak

Where to get a programmer that would restore the bios after no luck? Is there a circuit for making a programmer or where you can buy it?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> Where to get a programmer that would restore the bios after no luck? Is there a circuit for making a programmer or where you can buy it?


to use BiosMod dont need a Bios Programmer, to restore if dont boot (no screen image, not recognice USB etc...) yes.

i see in Ebay (from china) but do you need a compatible with your bios.


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> to use BiosMod dont need a Bios Programmer, to restore if dont boot (no screen image, not recognice USB etc...) yes.
> 
> i see in Ebay (from china) but do you need a compatible with your bios.


BIOS AMI EFI
Quote:


> 128 Mb Flash ROM, UEFI AMI BIOS, PnP, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 3.0 ACPI 6.1, Multi-language BIOS,ASUS EZ Flash 3, CrashFree BIOS 3, F11 EZ Tuning Wizard, F6 Qfan Control, F3 My Favorites, Last Modified log, F12 PrintScreen, and ASUS DRAM SPD (Serial Presence Detect) memory information


----------



## jeztur2003

@NikeFreak you commented on my YouTube video on how to overclock the Asus ROG Strix X370-F https://youtu.be/BLcppAN4MbI so if I'm gathering right from what I've browsed through here is you guys have found a way to flash the prime Bios with the Strix Bios?


----------



## Reous

No i made also a Bios mod only for the Strix X370 Board.
But i have removed the link because i havent got any feedback.

Changes were:

Bios starts at default in "Advanced Mode"
Added SenseMISkew (AiTweaker)
Unlocked AMD CBS (Advanced)
- Zen Common Options => Pstate OC
- DF Common Options
- UMC Common Options => BankGroupSwap
- NBIO Common Options => CLDO_VDDP


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> No i made also a Bios mod only for the Strix X370 Board.
> But i have removed the link because i havent got any feedback.
> 
> Changes were:
> 
> Bios starts at default in "Advanced Mode"
> Added SenseMISkew (AiTweaker)
> Unlocked AMD CBS (Advanced)
> - Zen Common Options => Pstate OC
> - DF Common Options
> - UMC Common Options => BankGroupSwap
> - NBIO Common Options => CLDO_VDDP


Ok was just curious why he commented on my video I'm just using the stock 809 Bios now. In the video i was using the 808.


----------



## NikeFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> @NikeFreak you commented on my YouTube video on how to overclock the Asus ROG Strix X370-F https://youtu.be/BLcppAN4MbI so if I'm gathering right from what I've browsed through here is you guys have found a way to flash the prime Bios with the Strix Bios?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/56mS/ajk8EHmGS


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Anyone out there who has tested the Strix X370 Bios?
> It says 18 downloads but no feedback so far.


Oh man I didn't realize you'd released an X370 version, I'd be willing to give that a shot if it's easy enough to return to stock if required.


----------



## st0neh

X370 flash went without a hitch, I don't have time to tinker right now since I have a daughter in need of some Minecraft action but there's definitely a whole bunch more options available in there. Imgur album included showing some of the changes, it's not in order and I probably missed a few but it might be of interest to somebody.

http://imgur.com/a/W77v6


----------



## Reous

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## st0neh

I might try and snap a more comprehensive selection that's actually in order if I get a chance, those are just kinda piled in there randomly lol.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> I might try and snap a more comprehensive selection that's actually in order if I get a chance, those are just kinda piled in there randomly lol.


You don't have to. I wanted just to check if there is any mistake but it looks good


----------



## st0neh

Yeah I only gave it a cursory glance but everything that I checked out looks fine.

I did give the Sense Mi setting a fiddle and it seemed to be working perfectly. Glad I can actually control BankGroupSwap now too.


----------



## NikeFreak

ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING BIOS 0810
Add CBS item
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/ROG_STRIX_X370-F_GAMING/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-0810.zip


----------



## Reous

This is a good way from Asus. As i see there are still some hidden settings but most important are finalle unlocked


----------



## Lermite

The way the P-States work are driving me crazy.
Whatever the P-States I set in the bios, the P0 is applied in the bios setup, but in Windows or Linux, only the P1 and P2 work.
I've tried to set 2 P-States, then 3, 4, 5 and finally 8, but under any operating system, only P1 and P2 are used. P0, P3 and above are ignored, as if they didn't exist.

With these 6 P-States set in the bios:
P0: 3.85 Ghz
P1: 3.75
P2: 1.8
P3: 1.3
P4: 0.8
P5: 0.4

The CPU runs at:
- 3.85 GHz in the bios.
- 3.75 or 1.8 in Linux or Windows, depending on the CPU load.

What could be wrong in my bios setup?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> This is a good way from Asus. As i see there are still some hidden settings but most important are finalle unlocked


Looks like your efforts might have helped push them into offering some of the options they might have been planning on saving for the enthusiast boards, good job.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The way the P-States work are driving me crazy.
> Whatever the P-States I set in the bios, the P0 is applied in the bios setup, but in Windows or Linux, only the P1 and P2 work.
> I've tried to set 2 P-States, then 3, 4, 5 and finally 8, but under any operating system, only P1 and P2 are used. P0, P3 and above are ignored, as if they didn't exist.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With these 6 P-States set in the bios:
> P0: 3.85 Ghz
> P1: 3.75
> P2: 1.8
> P3: 1.3
> P4: 0.8
> P5: 0.4
> 
> The CPU runs at:
> - 3.85 GHz in the bios.
> - 3.75 or 1.8 in Linux or Windows, depending on the CPU load.
> 
> What could be wrong in my bios setup?


As i know PStates are still messed up a bit. AMD is working on it.
What if you only change P0 an let P1,P2... on Auto?

I got problems after changing P1. So i only changed P0 and P2 and used Offset Voltage.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> As i know PStates are still messed up a bit. AMD is working on it.
> What if you only change P0 an let P1,P2... on Auto?
> 
> I got problems after changing P1. So i only changed P0 and P2 and used Offset Voltage.


I've tried to set P0 only, and letting all others on Auto.
But my issue remains the same:

In the bios, the P0 is applied
In any OS, the frequency vary by switching between two frequency: something like 2.6 and 1.7 Ghz, probably the automatic values of P1 and P2.

I have not tried yet to set only P0 and P2. I come back soon....

EDIT:
I've just tried to set only P0 and P2 (3.8 and 0.8), but still the same issue:
- 3.8 (P0) in the BIOS
- 2.6 or 0.8 (P1 and P2) in any OS

A P-State on "Custom" instead of "Auto" is handled the same way. "Custom" only allows to set another values.
The default frequency of P1 is obviously 2.6 Ghz.

As a fixed frequency and an offset voltage (with every P-States "Auto"), the global power consumption of my computer is as low as with P-States, about 56W in idle, I gonna stick to a fixed frequency.
With "Global C-State Control" and "CC6 Mode" enabled and "Minimum state" at 5% in the AMD Power plan, the frequency and the voltage of the CPU are automatically reduced depending on the CPU load, even if the monitoring apps are unable to detect it.

I'll give another try to the P-States when a new bios is available, because the 0805 looks like it lacks deep improvements about it.


----------



## Reous

Are you sure your power profil is still set correctly?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Are you sure your power profil is still set correctly?


If you mean the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan, yes, it's active and I only changed "Minimal state of the CPU" to 5%.

But if the issue came from anything in Windows, Linux would works fine.
Actually, the same trouble happens in both operating system: only P1 and P2 are applied outside the bios, regardless which P-States I might customize.

Whatever the cause of this issue, it must be located in the bios, outside the available options.

Let's hope the next bios from Asus improves this messed up management of P-States.


----------



## Lermite

Did you found out yet what the parameter PcdOcDisable could be in the "help string" on this screen capture?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## chroniclard

As far as I was aware only P0 works?

if I set P0 to 9D (Not touching anything else) then it works fine. Clocks up to 3925 and downclocks when idle.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniclard*
> 
> As far as I was aware only P0 works?
> 
> if I set P0 to 9D (Not touching anything else) then it works fine. Clocks up to 3925 and downclocks when idle.


On my setup, only P1 and P2 are applied outside the bios, whatever my P-States settings:

P0 Custom, the rest Auto => Windows and Linux only use the "Auto" settings of P1 and P2 (something like 2,6 and 1.8 Ghz)
P0, P1 and P2 custom, the rest auto => only P1 and P2 work. P0 is ignored.
P0, P1 and P2 custom, the rest disabled => the same issue
Every P-states customized => still the same issue.

By the way, I've always tried to set the P0 frequency at a higher value than the default one of my 1700 (3.0 Ghz?).
So perhaps this would work:
P0: 3.0 Ghz
P1: 2.2
P2: 1.4
P3: 0.6

But the purpose of P-States is to overclock, without being limited by the default frequency, especially the so low one of my 1700.

So maybe the mysterious parameter "PcdOcDisable" control the limit to the frequencies set through P-States, and it should be set at False to allows overclocking.
I don't know yet what "Pcd" can stand for, but OcDisable obviously means Overclocking Disabled, and in regard of the way my P-States settings are applied, this options is obviously enabled.

That's why I'm so interested in the location of this dammed parameter


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> By the way, I've always tried to set the P0 frequency at a higher value than the default one of my 1700 (3.0 Ghz?).
> So perhaps this would work:
> P0: 3.0 Ghz
> P1: 2.2
> P2: 1.4
> P3: 0.6


I was wrong, this does not work either: P1 and P2 are still the only applied P-States.

I give up on P-States because I'm tired of this bugged features that does not even reduce the idle input power if C6 mode and Global C-State Control are enabled and the Core voltage is set by Offset (I didn't try a fixed voltage though).

I'll wait the next bios to give it a try again.

The only benefit of P-States is to see the frequencies to vary in HWiNFO and else.
Without P-States, they vary as much. The monitoring tools are just unable to see it.


----------



## st0neh

On my X370 Strix P-States work fine as long as I don't try and adjust voltages in there. Using a regular offset gets me correct clocks in Windows.

Any chance of a modded version of the latest BIOS with just Sense MI Skew enabled? It's pretty much all that's missing for me now. 8)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> On my X370 Strix P-States work fine as long as I don't try and adjust voltages in there. Using a regular offset gets me correct clocks in Windows.


The ability to set offset instead of fixed voltages is one of the lacking features of ZenStates.

But I don't get how to set the frequency of each P-State is the bios without setting its voltage at the same time.

As you can see of this capture: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/BIOS_0807/3.png
as soon a P-State is set to Custom, three fields have to be filled:
- FID and DID that set the frequency
- VID that set the voltage

I've just checked: VID expect an hexa value. Nothing else like "Auto" can be typed instead, so I don't get how to put avoid setting a fixed voltage here.

As each time I come back to a fixed frequency by setting every P-State on Auto again, my computer crashes so deeply that only a forced shutdown by keeping the power button pressed can set it back from coma.
These P-States look like a bugs nest, at least on my computer.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Any chance of a modded version of the latest BIOS with just Sense MI Skew enabled? It's pretty much all that's missing for me now. 8)


If you understand some german have a look into my Bios modding tutorial in my Hardwareluxx thread.
I'm a bit busy at the moment. New Bios will take few days.

@Lermite: Search for the Ryzen PState Calculator by noko. It is really helpfull


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> @Lermite: Search for the Ryzen PState Calculator by noko. It is really helpfull


Aren't you tired to help so much dumb people like me?
At first glance, I was going to argue that I'm used to calculate in hexa but the post you've pointed out contains the key to my issue with P-States: letting the default value to P0 VID, unless this P-State does not work.
I can't make to work more than 3 P-States yet, but it is still much better than 2.
Perhaps that's why ZenStates manages only three P-States.

Curiously, with these P-States, the frequency looks unable to go below 1,55 GHz, the same frequency some Ryzen R5 users are something stuck to.
I wonder where this limit comes from.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The ability to set offset instead of fixed voltages is one of the lacking features of ZenStates.
> 
> But I don't get how to set the frequency of each P-State is the bios without setting its voltage at the same time.
> 
> As you can see of this capture: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/BIOS_0807/3.png
> as soon a P-State is set to Custom, three fields have to be filled:
> - FID and DID that set the frequency
> - VID that set the voltage
> 
> I've just checked: VID expect an hexa value. Nothing else like "Auto" can be typed instead, so I don't get how to put avoid setting a fixed voltage here.
> 
> As each time I come back to a fixed frequency by setting every P-State on Auto again, my computer crashes so deeply that only a forced shutdown by keeping the power button pressed can set it back from coma.
> These P-States look like a bugs nest, at least on my computer.


The only thing you have to change is the FID, leave everything else on default. Then head back to the main overclocking screen and set a voltage offset there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Curiously, with these P-States, the frequency looks unable to go below 1,55 GHz, the same frequency some Ryzen R5 users are something stuck to.
> I wonder where this limit comes from.


Yeah that's basically the issue as far as I understand it, for some reason changing the voltage can lock the CPU to the lowest possible P-state clock.


----------



## NikeFreak

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0807
Add CBS item
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0807.zip


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Any chance of a modded version of the latest BIOS with just Sense MI Skew enabled? It's pretty much all that's missing for me now. 8)


New version is on the main page. If you flash it, it would be gread if you can post a screen of AMD CBS here.


----------



## 1usmus

Please tell me which program to edit the BIOS? I want to disable HPET and moded my bios


----------



## Reous

I havent found HPET option in the bios but you can disable it directly in windows.

Enable or disable HPET


----------



## 1usmus

but i found HPET In SB [Auto], MsiDis in HPET [Auto] and many another interesting
What did you edit this secret?


----------



## Reous

I'm sorry, still can't find this option. There is this option in the Bios?
In my german thread is an modding tutorial. I won't translate it because my english is not that good.


----------



## NikeFreak

*Reous* Hey. Tell me, I need to flash from under the dos, but can I use the utility with the asus?


----------



## Reous

What do you want to flash under DOS? If you mean the modded Bios in the starting thread, just follow the Readme.pdf


----------



## MrPhilo

VDDP

Can someone explain to me what this does? Since OP has enabled it


----------



## Reous

Some people say it does nothing other people say it is helpful to stabilize OC


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Some people say it does nothing other people say it is helpful to stabilize OC


Is this only in the 807 modded bios?


----------



## Reous

It was also in the modded 0805 bios.


----------



## crakej

I did not see that! Thanks again Reous. I'm going to see what that does..


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Some people say it does nothing other people say it is helpful to stabilize OC


VDDP may help to stabilize the RAM, but it's usually much less efficient than CLDO_VDDP.

By the way, may we expect a mod version of the official 0810 bios?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> By the way, may we expect a mod version of the official 0810 bios?


I don't know yet. Think Agesa 1007 is also coming "soon"


----------



## Lermite

"Soon" from Asus is pretty relative so I gonna give a try to this 0810.
Thanks anyway for your work.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> VDDP may help to stabilize the RAM, but it's usually much less efficient than CLDO_VDDP.
> 
> By the way, may we expect a mod version of the official 0810 bios?


do you try to stabilize with ProcODT or CLDO_VDDP first?

edit: and do you try VDDP last?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> do you try to stabilize with ProcODT or CLDO_VDDP first?


CLDO_VDDP is always the very last parameter I set.
I set it when everything else is already set and the RAM is almost stable.
Then, I can finally take the time to adjust CLDO_VDDP to get a perfect stability.


----------



## MrPhilo

I thought CLDO_VDDP only helps with memory holes, does it also effect stability of the RAM?


----------



## crakej

Should I be leaving Soc at a set voltage when i find sweetspot, or use auto with neg offset?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Should I be leaving Soc at a set voltage when i find sweetspot, or use auto with neg offset?


Mine is manually set at 0.95 V.
On Auto, it gets 1.1V but I worry that applying a negative offset could end up with too low values sometimes.

EDIT: I'm trying an offset of -0.15 but I see no difference: Vsoc remains still at 0.95V no matter what.
Perhaps an offset gives another value in case of some turbo/boost feature such Core Boost Performance but as I disabled them in my bios, an offset acts exactly like a manually set value, at least as far as I tested it.


----------



## st0neh

Asus dropped a new BIOS with even more CBS settings.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Asus dropped a new BIOS with even more CBS settings.


Newer than 0810 ?


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Newer than 0810 ?


0813 for the Strix.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> 0813 for the Strix.


Oh, Strix could be coming for Prime too although this one is only couple of days old.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> 0813 for the Strix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Oh, Strix could be coming for Prime too although this one is only couple of days old.


The 808 of the strix left early and had not made the corrections of:
"1. Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU
2. Improve LAN stability before entering OS "
In strix 813 she was included

810 strix (cbs) ... 807 pro prime (cbs)
813 strix ... 810 pro prime
(Same changes)


----------



## NikeFreak

ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING BIOS 0813
1. Improve system stability
2. Improve LAN stability before entering to OS
https://www.asus.com/ru/Motherboards/ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## NikeFreak

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0810
1. Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU
2. Improve LAN stability before entering to OS
https://www.asus.com/ru/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## puckducker

Can anyone confirm whether the new 0813 bios for the Strix x370 adds the "SenseMI Skew" toggle?

I'm currently using the 9001 beta bios that Asus provided that has that feature added, but I'd like to get back onto an official release when I can.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikeFreak*
> 
> PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 0810
> 1. Enhance Memory Compatibility for Ryzen CPU
> 2. Improve LAN stability before entering to OS
> https://www.asus.com/ru/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


in my *opinion* is same bios.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puckducker*
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether the new 0813 bios for the Strix x370 adds the "SenseMI Skew" toggle?
> 
> I'm currently using the 9001 beta bios that Asus provided that has that feature added, but I'd like to get back onto an official release when I can.


It's there for me. Finally my CPU isn't telling me it's 10 degrees cooler than ambient on idle!


----------



## Reous

Looks like that a ModBios for the Strix Board is not longer needed


----------



## puckducker

Beauty, yes, I just updated and it's there for me now as well!

So any idea's what "Improved system stability" could mean? Right now, I'm having a hard time getting my Ryzen 1700 to 3.6GHz even at 1.225v (it's very stable here and even down to 1.2v it's very stable. But I'm still getting WHEA error's when running RealBench)


----------



## MishelLngelo

If there's sufficient all round cooling, why insisting at so low voltages ?


----------



## puckducker

I start pushing up into the mid 70's if I get the voltage much higher than 1.25. That is, when I'm running something like RealBench so not really a normal system load, but still I want my system running cool and quiet as much as possible.


----------



## Lucanoamaro

Hi all.. i have the Strix X370. In overclock the vcore don't lowers in idle. Someone find a solution?
I have bios 0810 (with 0813 the ram set to 3200 don't boot)


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucanoamaro*
> 
> Hi all.. i have the Strix X370. In overclock the vcore don't lowers in idle. Someone find a solution?
> I have bios 0810 (with 0813 the ram set to 3200 don't boot)


Using the P-States should solve this "trouble".
Just take care to only set P0 "Custom" then FID to get the targeted frequency.
Read the displayed value of VID then set an offset in AI Tweaker to get the targeted voltage.


----------



## spyshagg

no one yet managed how to tweak xfr clocks?


----------



## Lucanoamaro

..i tried but only frequency goes down.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucanoamaro*
> 
> ..i tried but only frequency goes down.


Did you disable some option related to C-States, such "Global C-State Control"?
When enabled, this option saves much power during idle, and I've never found out any stability issue because of it.


----------



## Reous

@Lucanoamaro are you using a 1600 or 1600X CPU?


----------



## Lucanoamaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> @Lucanoamaro are you using a 1600 or 1600X CPU?


i have 1600.. i set pll but only frequency goes down..









https://postimg.org/image/du88zgewp/

c-state auto or enabled nothing changes.

llc 1 or 5 it's the same

In windows high performance profile or amd balanced it's the same.


----------



## Lucanoamaro

https://postimages.org/


----------



## Reous

I'm not sure but i think software have reading issues with 1600(x).
I have the same issue with an 1600x. With the exact same settings the voltage goes down with my 1800x but not with my 1600x.
Idle consumption is the same.


----------



## Lucanoamaro

..if i use standard 3200 MHz settings voltage lowers and in idle package watts goes from 26 to 13 a t 1550 MHz.
If i Overclock cpu, lowest package watts in idle at 1500MHz is 25/26W.


----------



## sufiyan1994

Why pstate would brick the board?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sufiyan1994*
> 
> Why pstate would brick the board?


Asus only knows the real answer to this question.

The P-States managed trough the bios still have a few bugs:

- setting P0 VID disables it
- only three P-States (P0, P1 and P2) work. Other ones are ignored outside the bios setup.
- the frequency can't go downer than 1550 MHz
- setting too many P-States at once can brick the board: I've already got a soft brick by setting all the P-States back to Auto, after setting all of them manually.

That's why setting only the frequency of P0 with an offset in AI Tweaker is the safe way to make the P-States to work fine, with still the limits listed above but no brick hazard.

What I call a soft brick is a motherboard crash that can be recovered by myself, without RMA.: Clear CMOS/RTC, removing the battery for several minutes, BIOS emergency install process,....


----------



## sufiyan1994

So any other way to downclock the OCed cpu other than p-states? I guess frequency doesnt go any lower than 1550mhz is because its the lowest operating frequency.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sufiyan1994*
> 
> So any other way to downclock the OCed cpu other than p-states? I guess frequency doesnt go any lower than 1550mhz is because its the lowest operating frequency.


Enabled the C-States, especially the C6, makes the CPU voltage to drop when it isn't loaded, even if this drop is internal to the CPU and no hardware monitoring tool can see it.
But as far as I know, the P-States are the only way to make the frequency to drop as well.

I don't know where this 1.55X bug comes from but ZenStates (that manages the P-States from Windows) works fine, without this bug as it can make the frequency to drop much lower.

If you are too afraid to try the P-States from the bios, you can use ZenStates 0.2.2. It's a light and convenient software that allows to change P-States whenever we like, without rebooting.
It's pretty useful to change the OC level freely, depending on what we have to process and the time we have to do it.

But changing only the frequency of P0 is the bios is absolutely safe and the P-States works already pretty fine this way.


----------



## sufiyan1994

Cool, if zenstates prevents board bricking, thats the way to go. So C states just drops the voltage and not the frequency, and p states does both? Im sorry, pretty new to pcmasterrace


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sufiyan1994*
> 
> So C states just drops the voltage and not the frequency, and p states does both?


Yes, this is a good summary.

The voltage set by the P-States are visible: any monitoring tool can read it, shoving its variations.
This one set by the C-States is not visible from Windows, but it's still effective to reduce the input power.

That's why I think "Global C-State Control" must always be enabled no matter what.


----------



## sufiyan1994

Cool, thanks for great info, its very helpful


----------



## MishelLngelo

I just found out that Ryzen works only with even Cl numbers, lowered to Cl14 and it took and used it. Another 10%+ on memory score.
Does anybody run any RAM with odd Cl number ?
2933MHz, Cl 14-15-15-15-39-65 Now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## Reous

i was able to run CL15 and 17 once with 3200 speed. But looks like it was luck.
Maybe possible with next Agesa Update.

Odd CL are possible till 2400 btw.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Maybe I could tighten some more seeing how this RAM can't OC reliably any further. Still got to run some more extensive tests but benchmarks like Cinebench and Performance test passes without any problems. Next step to try to have stable OC at 4.25 multiplier and under 1.425v. That has eluded me for some time.


----------



## Lermite

The two most efficient ways to test the RAM stability are:
- HCI Memtest with 16 instances each testing 880 Mo
- Google Stress App Test (GSAT): stressapptest -W -C 16 -s 23400 (where 23400 is the test duration in seconds)
Both must be run for as long as possible: a whole night or more.


----------



## Lermite

The BIOS 0812 is far from being worth a modded version.

But when some next one brings AGESA 1.0.0.7, we'll count on you Reous









By the way, if it's possible, could you plan to change the minimal value of "CPU 1.8V Voltage" (PLL) from 1.8 to 1.7?
I'd like to try lower values than 1.8V as it may reduce significantly the temperatures, but the bios 0810 prevents it.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> But when some next one brings AGESA 1.0.0.7, we'll count on you Reous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if it's possible, could you plan to change the minimal value of "CPU 1.8V Voltage" (PLL) from 1.8 to 1.7?
> I'd like to try lower values than 1.8V as it may reduce significantly the temperatures, but the bios 0810 prevents it.


AGESA 1007 is what im waiting for









Changing minimal voltage is not that easy. Or mabye just another thing to figure it out.
I will give them a try if i have more time


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Hi guys,
I've been reading a lot on the internet about the Asus ROG Strix X370-F Gaming to run Gskill Trident Z RGB 3200mhz @ 3200mhz actually..
For some reason, I can't run it on my setup. Would you happen to know why ?

My friend have the same setup as me and he can set it to 3200mhz no problem.
I have used the D.O.C.P standard profile, setup the ram to 3200mhz but it didnt POST.

Raising the DRAM Voltage to 1.40v, I was able to boot on windows @ 3200mhz.. but it didnt last long.. blue screen.
At 1.42, I was on windows, everything seem fine until I start fire strike to benchmark, the application crash, gives me an error and after that.. blue screen.

Now.. I didnt try higher, my guess would be that maybe between 1.45 / 1.50 I should be okay.. but isnt that a lot of voltage to reach 3200mhz ?
My friend is at 1.35v at 3200mhz, no problem.

We have exactly the same setup:
In win 303 black
ryzen 7 1700x @ 3.9ghz
Gskill Trident Z RGB 3200mhz 16gb
evga gtx 1080 ftw gaming
asus torg strix x370-f

So.. why am I not able to post like him ?

Thanks guys!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I've been reading a lot on the internet about the Asus ROG Strix X370-F Gaming to run Gskill Trident Z RGB 3200mhz @ 3200mhz actually..
> For some reason, I can't run it on my setup. Would you happen to know why ?
> 
> My friend have the same setup as me and he can set it to 3200mhz no problem.
> I have used the D.O.C.P standard profile, setup the ram to 3200mhz but it didnt POST.
> 
> Raising the DRAM Voltage to 1.40v, I was able to boot on windows @ 3200mhz.. but it didnt last long.. blue screen.
> At 1.42, I was on windows, everything seem fine until I start fire strike to benchmark, the application crash, gives me an error and after that.. blue screen.
> 
> Now.. I didnt try higher, my guess would be that maybe between 1.45 / 1.50 I should be okay.. but isnt that a lot of voltage to reach 3200mhz ?
> My friend is at 1.35v at 3200mhz, no problem.
> 
> We have exactly the same setup:
> In win 303 black
> ryzen 7 1700x @ 3.9ghz
> Gskill Trident Z RGB 3200mhz 16gb
> evga gtx 1080 ftw gaming
> asus torg strix x370-f
> 
> So.. why am I not able to post like him ?
> 
> Thanks guys!


what model of g. skill?
i need to set ProcODT 60ohm (my g.skill have Hynix chip M-die 1 rank)
16-18-18-18-36-56
1.375v
GearDown Mode: Disable
BankGroupSwap: AMD recommend Disable BUT i have best performance with Enable (and BankGroupSwapALT: Disable)

download: http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
And upload your ram information.
My model is:f4-3200c16d-16gtzb


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> what model of g. skill?
> i need to set ProcODT 60ohm (my g.skill have Hynix chip M-die 1 rank)
> 16-18-18-18-36-56
> 1.375v
> GearDown Mode: Disable
> BankGroupSwap: AMD recommend Disable BUT i have best performance with Enable (and BankGroupSwapALT: Disable)
> 
> download: http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
> And upload your ram information.
> My model is:f4-3200c16d-16gtzb


This is the ram I'm using https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476

Also, when I try to download the file you ask me.. chrome detect it as a virus :/


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> This is the ram I'm using https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> 
> Also, when I try to download the file you ask me.. chrome detect it as a virus :/


google it: Thaiphoon burner.
In the post of Prime Pro x370 some users and me use this software to see ram information.

in other web, one user post this:
Quote:


> MEMORY MODULE
> 
> Manufacturer : G.Skill
> Part Number : F4-3200C16-8GTZR
> Serial Number : 00000000
> JEDEC DIMM Label : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11
> Architecture : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
> Speed Grade : DDR4-2133
> Capacity : 8 GB (8 components)
> Organization : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
> Register Manufacturer : N/A
> Register Model : N/A
> Manufacturing Date : Undefined
> Manufacturing Location : Taipei, Taiwan
> Revision / Raw Card : 0000h / A1 (8 layers)
> 
> DRAM COMPONENTS
> 
> Manufacturer : Hynix
> Part Number : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
> Package : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
> Die Density / Count : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
> Composition : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
> Clock Frequency : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
> Minimum Timing Delays : 15-15-15-36-50
> Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
> Supply Voltage : 1.20 V
> XMP Certified : 1600 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56 / 1.35 V
> XMP Extreme : Not programmed
> SPD Revision : 1.1 / September 2015
> XMP Revision : 2.0 / December 2013


similar to my ram but your chips are A-Die. Try my settings and test.


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> google it: Thaiphoon burner.
> In the post of Prime Pro x370 some users and me use this software to see ram information.
> 
> in other web, one user post this:
> similar to my ram but your chips are A-Die. Try my settings and test.


I will try your settings.
I have run Ryzen Timing checker and this is what I get https://i.imgur.com/KNiZLch.png

I will try your software again.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> I will try your settings.
> I have run Ryzen Timing checker and this is what I get https://i.imgur.com/KNiZLch.png
> 
> I will try your software again.


if you have ColdBoot (some restarts in bios post) change ProcODT, with hynix single rank 53.3 and 60ohm its fine.

try to set voltage soc in 1.1 or 1.2 if your ram is not stable, not more voltage.

i recommend max ram voltage: 1.4 no more.


----------



## wazer

Hello I'm running the latest bios for x370-f strix board with 3600mhz ram running cl 15-15-15-35 without any problems.

However when I overclocked my 1700x to 4.x I was forced to run ram at 3505mhz and cl 15-15-15-35, been playing a bit around, when disabling geardown it would not allow me to safety boot so I added 16-16-16-36 to the 3505mhz and it actually runs more stable and better performance, however I need to test if its placebo, how do i do that exactly.

I decided not go to the route of rgb teen ram which apparantly have proven to be a good hit for me at least?

F4-3600C15D-16GTZ


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> Hello I'm running the latest bios for x370-f strix board with 3600mhz ram running cl 15-15-15-35 without any problems.
> 
> However when I overclocked my 1700x to 4.x I was forced to run ram at 3505mhz and cl 15-15-15-35, been playing a bit around, when disabling geardown it would not allow me to safety boot so I added 16-16-16-36 to the 3505mhz and it actually runs more stable and better performance, however I need to test if its placebo, how do i do that exactly.
> 
> I decided not go to the route of rgb teen ram which apparantly have proven to be a good hit for me at least?
> 
> F4-3600C15D-16GTZ


perf: AIDA64 , cinebench (sort of), superpi, etc

stability: Prime95 , memtest 86+ , google stressapp , folding/BOINC

see also: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread , http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18090#post_26134575


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> perf: AIDA64 , cinebench (sort of), superpi, etc
> 
> stability: Prime95 , memtest 86+ , google stressapp , folding/BOINC
> 
> see also: http://www.overclock.net/t/1628751/official-amd-ryzen-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread , http://www.overclock.net/t/1624603/rog-crosshair-vi-overclocking-thread/18090#post_26134575


Thanks will look into it.


----------



## wazer

Okay what the hell is going on.

Look the celsius, I downclocked a bit to see how far I could get down the voltage at the same time and used incrementage voltag of 0.1 now look the temps??



original picture

https://image.prntscr.com/image/S25CEztIRvKfAT9eraTODA.png


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> Okay what the hell is going on.
> 
> Look the celsius, I downclocked a bit to see how far I could get down the voltage at the same time and used incrementage voltag of 0.1 now look the temps??
> 
> 
> 
> original picture
> 
> https://image.prntscr.com/image/S25CEztIRvKfAT9eraTODA.png


I only believe in HWINFO but his soft can cause instability.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I only believe in HWINFO but his soft can cause instability.


This must be a bug in the bios only when i set offset +0.1 in bios it does that to the temp, as soon i go above it it changes correct, has nothing to do with the software, as you can see theres multiple software reading the temps on in that picture.


----------



## Reous

What are your exact Bios settings? Or can you post some pics of you Bios settings?


----------



## NikeFreak

*Reous* Vbootram voltage can I add to the BIOS?


----------



## Reous

No i cant add this. Only a Asus programmer can do this.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> What are your exact Bios settings? Or can you post some pics of you Bios settings?


The minute I set those settings and reboot

*Cpu Core Ratio 39
VDDCR CPU Offset Mode Sign +
VDDCR CPU Offset Voltage 0.10000*

It will give me those very odd and bugged low temps but only when setting those settings.

reboots and goes into windows that temp is shown around 10-17c max

****ty cam pic (I know)


----------



## Reous

I forgot that you have the Strix X370 board. You can try to set the PLL Voltage (on some boards it called CPU 1.80 Voltage) to 1.80v.
If this doesn't help just report it to Asus


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I forgot that you have the Strix X370 board. You can try to set the PLL Voltage (on some boards it called CPU 1.80 Voltage) to 1.80v.
> If this doesn't help just report it to Asus


Last time I wanted to get support from asus, I never got any. Heck I only bought asus this time because of better bios support than the rest boards at the given time.

So here's that.(if any wants to report it, be my guest, I wont waste time with asus support department ever again)

It seems that 2t vs 1t was the outcome of my stability.

To this date I think 1T(CR - CommandRate) is the best to run correct?
I always thought 2T(CR - CommandRate) was the best to run but it seems its not by google research.

I'm able to run 14-14-14-14-28-54 3600mhz now without any stability issues after changing from 2T to 1T

Tho it seems I lost about 60 points by changing from 2t to 1t in cinebench, not sure why.

https://image.prntscr.com/image/15AnTulfT4uzVA1hYMEObw.png


----------



## Reous

Have you tried to set the PLL Voltage to 1.80v?

I dont have the Strix board. I cant reproduce this issue. Asus will fix ist if they can reproduce it but you have to report it.

Is your Ram stable at 3600? Prime, HCI, ..? You get less points if it is not stable.


----------



## st0neh

So the latest BIOS from Asus fixed the 1550/2200 MHz bug but apparently removed all the CBS settings that were in the last release.

I have no words.


----------



## Arghuin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> So the latest BIOS from Asus fixed the 1550/2200 MHz bug but apparently removed all the CBS settings that were in the last release.
> 
> I have no words.


Thanks for the heads-up, seems like I can skip the 0817 BIOS then, seeing as I've yet to encounter this particular bug...


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arghuin*
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, seems like I can skip the 0817 BIOS then, seeing as I've yet to encounter this particular bug...


Yeah I flashed it, saw the CBS menu was a barren wasteland, then flashed 0813 back and restored my settings backup lol.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Have you tried to set the PLL Voltage to 1.80v?
> 
> I dont have the Strix board. I cant reproduce this issue. Asus will fix ist if they can reproduce it but you have to report it.
> 
> Is your Ram stable at 3600? Prime, HCI, ..? You get less points if it is not stable.


It says 1.8 cpu voltage by name but its 2.0v.

It seems to be stable, and I just gained 30 more points by upgrading to latest bios 817, not all CBS items are removed only the not really needed items where removed.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> not all CBS items are removed only the not really needed items where removed.


My CBS menu on 0817 has 4 items in it and no submenus.


----------



## crakej

That's what happened to us on X370 Pro Bios 0812. Very annoying as removed some really useful stuff.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> My CBS menu on 0817 has 4 items in it and no submenus.


And what do you need more that is not already included in the other menus.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> And what do you need more that is not already included in the other menus.


P-states would be a kinda big one, along with all the BankGroupSwap memory settings.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> And what do you need more that is not already included in the other menus.


I need absolutely:
- BankGroupSwap
- BankGroupSwapAlt
- CLDO_VDDP

I like:
- P-States


----------



## Lermite

Asus put the bios 0902 on the support page, as least for Win 10 x64.

As it contains AGESA 1.0.0.6b but still not most of the CBS options, could we hope a modded version of this bios?


----------



## Reous

I have uploaded a modded 0902 bios now.
Seems like the PState Bios brick is fixed. Tested it two times and i was able to bring it back by CMOS Reset.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I have uploaded a modded 0902 bios now.
> Seems like the PState Bios brick *is fixed*. Tested it two times and i was able to bring it back by CMOS Reset.


LOL XD

Asus fix p-state bug but disable this options jaja.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I have uploaded a modded 0902 bios now.
> Seems like the PState Bios brick is fixed. Tested it two times and i was able to bring it back by CMOS Reset.


Thank you so much Reous!

I used to mess around with bioses, and I have been having a look but I can't be using the right tools - I can't even see the hidden CBS items in AMIBCP. It is some time since I did this so I figure I've just forgotten something important! Could you point me in right direction, to a guide and the correct tools for our bios please? I've been using AMIBCP5.x.x


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> LOL XD
> 
> Asus fix p-state bug but disable this options jaja.


That is strange! Maybe there are other probs we're not aware of....


----------



## Lermite

The P-States are still bugged.
I tried to set all of them with VIDs, but the result was the same than before: only the P1 and P2 are applied outside the bios.
Do I went back to my previous P-States settings, by setting only P0 FID and a CPU offset in AI Tweaker, which works fine.

If the P-States got no improvement, the required CPU voltage got a big one: about 0.025 V less is needed to be stable at each frequency.
This is almost enough to increase the frequency by 50 MHz while keeping the same voltage.

I did'nt play with the RAM yet, but this CPU voltage improvement is already awesome.

EDIT: I tried again to stabilize my RAM at 3333 Mhz but it still looks like an unreachable goal.
The IMC of my 1700 are too lazy to work fine above 3200 MHz.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Yes, first time I'm able to keep under 1.4v with 40.25 multi and be all stable, have to use Llc5 though. AGESA 1.0.0.6b is also on the way up, first time manged to BOOT and run W10 at 3066MHz on my Kingston 3000 RAM but it's not all stable as normal 2933. It even booted with 3200MHz but only to be greeted by GSOD in W10.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The P-States are still bugged.
> I tried to set all of them with VIDs, but the result was the same than before: only the P1 and P2 are applied outside the bios.
> Do I went back to my previous P-States settings, by setting only P0 FID and a CPU offset in AI Tweaker, which works fine.
> 
> Is the P-States got no improvement, the required CPU voltage got a big one: about 0.025 V less is needed to be stable at each frequency.
> This is almost enough to increase the frequency by 50 MHz while keeping the same voltage.
> 
> I did'nt play with the RAM yet, but this CPU voltage improvement is already awesome.


So although it's not bricking the board any more - it's still not working right!


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thank you so much Reous!
> 
> I used to mess around with bioses, and I have been having a look but I can't be using the right tools - I can't even see the hidden CBS items in AMIBCP. It is some time since I did this so I figure I've just forgotten something important! Could you point me in right direction, to a guide and the correct tools for our bios please? I've been using AMIBCP5.x.x


In my Hardwareluxx Thread is a BIOS Modding Tutorial with pictures. I think with google translate it is possible for you to understand it.
You have to use different tools to see or edit the CBS file.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> In my Hardwareluxx Thread is a BIOS Modding Tutorial with pictures. I think with google translate it is possible for you to understand it.
> You have to use different tools to see or edit the CBS file.


Ah ha! I knew I'd forgotten something! Thank you!


----------



## Lermite

DeepL usually provides better translations than Google: https://www.deepl.com/translator


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> In my Hardwareluxx Thread is a BIOS Modding Tutorial with pictures. I think with google translate it is possible for you to understand it.
> You have to use different tools to see or edit the CBS file.


Thanks again for doing this for us! Nice to be back to a normal bios!


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> If the P-States got no improvement, the required CPU voltage got a big one: about 0.025 V less is needed to be stable at each frequency.
> This is almost enough to increase the frequency by 50 MHz while keeping the same voltage.


After several days of test, mainly with x265 encoding, I found out I was wrong by writing the 0902 requires less voltage.
I've faced black screen crashes again and again, while increasing step by step the voltage until its reaches the one I had with 0810.
The 0902 requires exactly the same voltage to make the CPU perfectly stable.

So, finally, I haven't found any improvement brought by the 0902 yet.
At least, it doesn't worsen anything, except the AMD CBS setting that are available only thank to Reous.


----------



## iNeri

Thanks Reous, i flash it and all is working great with my hynix m-die single rank at [email protected]


----------



## st0neh

Is there any chance of a modded version of the latest X370 Strix BIOS with the CBS menu enabled again? I don't really need anything moving around just the CBS enabled and/or the stuff AMD themselves unlocked in the previous release.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> After several days of test, mainly with x265 encoding, I found out I was wrong by writing the 0902 requires less voltage.
> I've faced black screen crashes again and again, while increasing step by step the voltage until its reaches the one I had with 0810.
> The 0902 requires exactly the same voltage to make the CPU perfectly stable.
> 
> So, finally, I haven't found any improvement brought by the 0902 yet.
> At least, it doesn't worsen anything, except the AMD CBS setting that are available only thank to Reous.


Same here. I need the exact same volts to run stable, not less.

I think the ones with that improvement hace chinese Ryzen? mine's from malay


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Thanks Reous, i flash it and all is working great with my hynix m-die single rank at [email protected]


try to 16-18-18-18-38 (or 36 i dont remember)-56
and ajust your voltage i have same chip and i can run with this timmings at 3200


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> I think the ones with that improvement hace chinese Ryzen? mine's from malay


The truth must be somewhere else because my 1700 is made in China.

Perhaps the bios 0902 makes a too low voltage a bit less unstable, but it is still unstable.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The truth must be somewhere else because my 1700 is made in China.
> 
> Perhaps the bios 0902 makes a too low voltage a bit less unstable, but it is still unstable.


i can low my vCore 0.00625 (1 step) with perfect stable


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i can low my vCore 0.00625 (1 step) with perfect stable


With the same voltage gap, the one I had until another black screen less than one hour ago, I thought I was stable too, because it looked like it for several days.
As a black screen usually becomes from the CPU, most of the time when its core voltage is too low, I'm almost sure the required voltage is exactly the same with the 0902 than with any previous bios.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> try to 16-18-18-18-38 (or 36 i dont remember)-56
> and ajust your voltage i have same chip and i can run with this timmings at 3200


Why?? if im stable with tight timings i dont see a reasoon to loose them.

1.395 mV for RAM
1.05 mV for SOC
Standby VDDP .94 mV
VDDP .95

16-16-16-36 all else in auto, (including PRODT and CR)


----------



## Lermite

Damn, another back screen...
I went back to 0810 to check if I get a new one, because I'm more and more suspicious about the 0902.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Damn, another back screen...
> I went back to 0810 to check if I get a new one, because I'm more and more suspicious about the 0902.


Im about to post that too xD

I went from 1.356 stable on 0810 to 1.369 to be stable on 0902 making deep testeing. (handbreak coding)









On the other side this bios let me tigh timings on RAM.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Im about to post that too xD
> 
> I went from 1.356 stable on 0810 to 1.369 to be stable on 0902 making deep testeing. (handbreak coding)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side this bios let me tigh timings on RAM.


My timings and DRAM frequency are the same with both bios.

I got the black screens while Handbrake was working under the 0902.
As Handbrake has a few days to work yet under the 0810 and the same settings, I'll know soon if the 0902 is implied in my stability issues.


----------



## crakej

Did you try putting your SoC up a little - I did and black screens gone.

When I tried getting CPU faster, I noticed that at 4.025, 4.050, my benchmarks were slower than 4.0GHz...


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Did you try putting your SoC up a little - I did and black screens gone.


Not yet.
I gonna stay on 0810 a few days to check if another black screen crash happens with the same settings than the 0902's and an endless x265 encoding with Handbrake.
If I get a crash, I'll go back to the modded 0902 with a higher Vsoc.

But until I switch from 0810 to 0902, I had no black screen, whatever my computer might do so I'm already almost sure the 0902 requires some higher voltage (Core, SOC or else) to be stable at the same frequency.
And as I've found no benefit in the 0902, I'll probably keep the 0810 until AGESA 1.0.0.7.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> When I tried getting CPU faster, I noticed that at 4.025, 4.050, my benchmarks were slower than 4.0GHz...


A lower benchmark score at a higher frequency can be caused by some stability issue, not big enough to makes the test to crash, but enough to make some calculations to fail.
You'll probably get higher scores by raising the core voltage a bit.


----------



## crakej

I'm going to stick with 4.0 and lower voltage. SoC is at 0.969 and no black screen for nearly 24 hours. Doing more testing this afternoon..

Edit - passed IBT and IBT High while testing and all was fine. Left computer a while and it went to sleep.

Not long after waking it - black screen. The more I think about it, it does tend to happen when i've comeout of sleep. Sometime my hard disk fails to spin up as well but all my SSDs are fine.

Up to 0.975 on SoC now. Will report back if raising SoC fixes it.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm going to stick with 4.0 and lower voltage. SoC is at 0.969 and no black screen for nearly 24 hours. Doing more testing this afternoon..
> 
> Edit - passed IBT and IBT High while testing and all was fine. Left computer a while and it went to sleep.
> 
> Not long after waking it - black screen. The more I think about it, it does tend to happen when i've comeout of sleep. Sometime my hard disk fails to spin up as well but all my SSDs are fine.
> 
> Up to 0.975 on SoC now. Will report back if raising SoC fixes it.


For me low SoC voltages cause black screens while listening to music on external DAC connected to USB. It is for me an important test and upping core voltage has no effect on it. I just have to put at least 1.05V on SoC or get black screens.
What is stranger still - I can test memory for 12 hours without any errors, I can run IBT maximum or OCCT for hours on end, I can put computer to sleep and wake it time and time again but once I do a simple "reboot" I get 3 short beeps and shutdown. Sometimes it will happen only one time but sometimes it will go up to 6 (the limit I set for memory errors) and reboot in safe mode. I can enter bios, save settings (without changing anything) and it will boot fine and work perfectly stable.
If I do a complete shutdown and wait for a couple minutes before powering up, it will work fine every time. Now what is wrong with my setup now? I never happened on 810 bios....


----------



## Lermite

My computer is still encoding x265 24h/24 while managing many other stuffs, and I haven't got any black screen since I switched back from 0902 to 0810.
I have to wait a few more days to be sure but I'm more and more suspicious about the 0902.

My Vsoc is 0.95V. I agree it's pretty low but it runs fine on 0810 and I refuse to raise it to 1.05V without any improvement that would compensate it, and as I didn't found any improvement in 0902, I could keep the 0810 for much longer than I planned.


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> My computer is still encoding x265 24h/24 while managing many other stuffs, and I haven't got any black screen since I switched back from 0902 to 0810.
> I have to wait a few more days to be sure but I'm more and more suspicious about the 0902.
> 
> My Vsoc is 0.95V. I agree it's pretty low but it runs fine on 0810 and I refuse to raise it to 1.05V without any improvement that would compensate it, and as I didn't found any improvement in 0902, I could keep the 0810 for much longer than I planned.


Maybe it is just my CPU that is so sensitive to SoC voltage, or the memory or drivers, or DACs (3 of them, all behave the same way) or I don't know, maybe my computer has arthritis and is sensitive to weather changes. Argh...


----------



## Lermite

I finally got a black screen under 0810.
I don't know yet what's the cause but at least, the culprit is not the 0902 so I've installed it back.

I've launched a new attempt, still with a long x265 encoding, with a +0.01 on Vsoc (0.95 -> 1.05) and -0.01 on Vcore (1.2625 -> 1.25), under the modded 0902.

I'm afraid the crashes could come from the 5V of my PSU, because its value looks pretty low even is it remain within the ATX tolerance range.
I hope it's only a matter of Vsoc because I've already replaced the PSU because of the too weak voltages of the previous one, and the new one is supposed to be one of the best ones: Seasonic Prime 650W Titanium.


----------



## WheresWally

@Reous I followed your modding guide after Chome translated it from German to English and was able to modify the X370-F Gaming 9001 BIOS to add everything, or at least I thought it was everything. What I really wanted was just CLDO_VDDP, BankGroupSwap, BankGroupSwapAlt, and P-States so I am going to go back through and see how you do it the non-easy way. Plus I am going to try this with 0817 (released) instead of 9001 (beta) BIOS. I must have missed one 47 02 swap since I couldn't find the BankGroupSwap in any of the menus. Now I have to learn more about P-States.

Thanks for the write up the screen shots helped a lot.


----------



## Reous

Glad to hear it has worked for you.
Be careful with P-States. As far i know the Bios Brick isn't fixed in 0817 or any other Bios version.
BankGroupSwap should be in: UMC Common Options => DRAM Memory Mapping


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I finally got a black screen under 0810.
> I don't know yet what's the cause but at least, the culprit is not the 0902 so I've installed it back.
> 
> I've launched a new attempt, still with a long x265 encoding, with a +0.01 on Vsoc (0.95 -> 1.05) and -0.01 on Vcore (1.2625 -> 1.25), under the modded 0902.
> 
> I'm afraid the crashes could come from the 5V of my PSU, because its value looks pretty low even is it remain within the ATX tolerance range.
> I hope it's only a matter of Vsoc because I've already replaced the PSU because of the too weak voltages of the previous one, and the new one is supposed to be one of the best ones: Seasonic Prime 650W Titanium.


Hi bro. Can you test to lower your current on 0902 bios and try again with your ex stable voltage??

I drop it from 130% to 110% and i gained a lot od stability.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi bro. Can you test to lower your current on 0902 bios and try again with your ex stable voltage??
> 
> I drop it from 130% to 110% and i gained a lot od stability.


I don't think this makes any difference - it just allows the cpu/chipset to draw more amps *IF* they need it.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I don't think this makes any difference - it just allows the cpu/chipset to draw more amps *IF* they need it.


Well, when OC is on the edge of voltage (less than 1.4v), I have to use 140% for full stability on 4025MHz.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Hi bro. Can you test to lower your current on 0902 bios and try again with your ex stable voltage??
> 
> I drop it from 130% to 110% and i gained a lot od stability.


*crakej* where faster than me.

The Load Line Capabilities are only a limit applied to the powers the CPU can draw.
So, setting these value to low can prevent the CPU to receive the power it need to be stable if it's overclocked.
That's why mine are both 130%.

The cause of my black screens was probably the Vsoc. Mine was 0.95V only and I've raised it to 1.05V.
I got another black screen just a few minutes ago, but I tried to lower the Vcore, probably a bit too much.
I yet have to try several settings, and go many test of stability to get rid of these damned black screens.


----------



## crakej

I have both on 130% as well.

I didn't go as high as 1.05 on SoC yet - it's a bit like CLDO_VDDP in that there seems to be regions of voltage where it works - so say i'm stable at 1.06, I might try lowering my SoC a step at a time to find it's unstable, and then you find another, lower voltage where it works like 0.963.

So maybe we do need to go higher than 1.05? maybe there is a sweetspot higher than 1.05 as well?

I'm still not convinced black screen= not enough vcore. How could this happen when computer is idle or on a light load when plenty of volts and amps are available to the cpu?? When at full load on IBT i'm seeing VID go down to 1.250/1.258 on various cores - how is this sustained and idle is not when the average VID of each core is at 1.350?


----------



## mat9v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I have both on 130% as well.
> I didn't go as high as 1.05 on SoC yet - it's a bit like CLDO_VDDP in that there seems to be regions of voltage where it works - so say i'm stable at 1.06, I might try lowering my SoC a step at a time to find it's unstable, and then you find another, lower voltage where it works like 0.963.
> So maybe we do need to go higher than 1.05? maybe there is a sweetspot higher than 1.05 as well?
> I'm still not convinced black screen= not enough vcore. How could this happen when computer is idle or on a light load when plenty of volts and amps are available to the cpu?? When at full load on IBT i'm seeing VID go down to 1.250/1.258 on various cores - how is this sustained and idle is not when the average VID of each core is at 1.350?


And I agree. I get black screens at SoC below 1.05V on any CPU voltage, I can go as high as 1.5V on core and it won't fix anything. Once I get SoC to 1.05V I can lower core down to 1.375V and it all remains stable. I think that low SoC can cause black screens when memory controller is attempting to put memory into low power state (there is an option in memory timings menu far down that has something to do with that) and that happens on idle system, although I have no idea how that relates to my own problem with USB playback on my DACs. It's just a thought, not anything certain.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat9v*
> 
> And I agree. I get black screens at SoC below 1.05V on any CPU voltage, I can go as high as 1.5V on core and it won't fix anything. Once I get SoC to 1.05V I can lower core down to 1.375V and it all remains stable. I think that low SoC can cause black screens when memory controller is attempting to put memory into low power state (there is an option in memory timings menu far down that has something to do with that) and that happens on idle system, although I have no idea how that relates to my own problem with USB playback on my DACs. It's just a thought, not anything certain.


This is interesting.....I will keep trying to go up to 1.05 and see what happens.


----------



## brycesub

Any chance you could mod the latest UEFI for the X370-F Strix gaming?


----------



## Reous

Nope sorry.
You could use a translater and make it by yourself?
I have wrote a guide in german. Also with pictures. It is not that hard.

Link: https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.1


----------



## wazer

Can you please make an modded version for the latest X370-F ? ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-0902

I tried following your guide and failed at the HEX, I'm too afraid to **** up something now.


----------



## Reous

Sorry. I dont feel good if i cant test the bios by myself.
I wanna test it before i post it, especially the PState Bug.

Maybe @WheresWally is doing a new mod with the 0902 Bios?


----------



## WheresWally

No, I boxed up the Asus board and went back to the Gigabyte K7. I have no way to test it now. The Asus board won't come back out until I am ready for a new build.


----------



## BWG

Prime x370 Pro here and flashing right now to see if it cures my EVGA DDR 3200 2x8GB Single Rank Hynix Memory Errors at stock voltage/timings.

Edit 1: Flashed and now running MemTest.
Edit 2: BSOD after just applying DOCP and Disabling Bank Group Swap with 1.1v SOC. Back to testing varoius voltages/timings then that new VDDP. Nice work on the mod though.


----------



## OMGitsPZ

ASUS ROG Strix X370-F here, just tested my Gskillz RAM RGB TridentZ (hynix) @3200mhz with the the 0902 BIOS, still doesn't post.
Tried upping SoC to 1.2, DRAM 1.35 (and 1.4)... same thing, it doesn't post at all.

I guess ill stick with 3066mhz.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix X370-F here, just tested my Gskillz RAM RGB TridentZ (hynix) @3200mhz with the the 0902 BIOS, still doesn't post.
> Tried upping SoC to 1.2, DRAM 1.35 (and 1.4)... same thing, it doesn't post at all.
> 
> I guess ill stick with 3066mhz.


ProcODT 53.3 or 60 (i think) (if you have 2 slots with single rank hynix memory)


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> ProcODT 53.3 or 60 (i think) (if you have 2 slots with single rank hynix memory)


Not sure about the single rank..

This is my RAM: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476

And for some reason, I cant find the ProcODT any more since the newest BIOS version, was it moved somewhere else ?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> Not sure about the single rank..
> 
> This is my RAM: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> 
> And for some reason, I cant find the ProcODT any more since the newest BIOS version, was it moved somewhere else ?


Your Ram is Samsung B-Die ... single or dual rank i dont know mmmm...

Download Thaiphoon burner and scan your ram info.


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Your Ram is Samsung B-Die ... single or dual rank i dont know mmmm...
> 
> Download Thaiphoon burner and scan your ram info.


No its hynix, price went up for some reason.
It's CAS 16, not CAS14.

Hynix: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
Bdie: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485&cm_re=g.skill_tridentz_rgb-_-20-232-485-_-Product


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> No its hynix, price went up for some reason.
> It's CAS 16, not CAS14.
> 
> Hynix: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> Bdie: https://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232485&cm_re=g.skill_tridentz_rgb-_-20-232-485-_-Product


Thaiphoon burner show all ram information, post your results please


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Thaiphoon burner show all ram information, post your results please


Here's the first one:

Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster

MEMORY MODULE

Manufacturer : G.Skill
Part Number : F4-3200C16-8GTZR
Serial Number : 00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA10-11
Architecture : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade : DDR4-2133
Capacity : 8 GB (8 components)
Organization : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
Register Manufacturer : N/A
Register Model : N/A
Manufacturing Date : Undefined
Manufacturing Location : Taipei, Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card : 0000h / A10 (8 layers)

DRAM COMPONENTS

Manufacturer : Hynix
Part Number : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
Package : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
Composition : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage : 1.20 V
XMP Certified : 31 MHz / 1-1-1-1-2 / 1.35 V
XMP Extreme : Not programmed
SPD Revision : 1.1 / September 2015
XMP Revision : 2.0 / December 2013

Second one:

Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster

MEMORY MODULE

Manufacturer : G.Skill
Part Number : F4-3200C16 8GTZR
Serial Number : 00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-?A1-11
Architecture : Hybrid DDR4 SDRAM Undefined
Speed Grade : DDR4-2133
Capacity : 8 GB (8 components)
Organization : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
Register Manufacturer : N/A
Register Model : N/A
Manufacturing Date : Undefined
Manufacturing Location : Taipei, Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card : 0000h / A1

DRAM COMPONENTS

Manufacturer : Hynix
Part Number : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
Package : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
Composition : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
*Minimum Timing Delays : 15-15-15-513-528* <- ????
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage : 1.20 V
XMP Certified : 1600 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56 / 1.35 V
XMP Extreme : Not programmed
SPD Revision : 1.1 / September 2015
XMP Revision : 2.0 / December 2013


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Thaiphoon burner show all ram information, post your results please


Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster

MEMORY MODULE

Manufacturer : G.Skill
Part Number : F4-3200C16-8GTZR
Serial Number : 00000000h
JEDEC DIMM Label : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11
Architecture : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
Speed Grade : DDR4-2133
Capacity : 8 GB (8 components)
Organization : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
Register Manufacturer : N/A
Register Model : N/A
Manufacturing Date : Undefined
Manufacturing Location : Taipei, Taiwan
Revision / Raw Card : 0000h / A1 (8 layers)

DRAM COMPONENTS

Manufacturer : Hynix
Part Number : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
Package : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
Die Density / Count : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
Composition : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
Clock Frequency : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
Minimum Timing Delays : 15-15-15-36-50
Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
Supply Voltage : 1.20 V
XMP Certified : 1600 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56 / 1.35 V
XMP Extreme : Not programmed
SPD Revision : 1.1 / September 2015
XMP Revision : 2.0 / December 2013

Every time I run it.. it gives me different things.. lol


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster
> 
> MEMORY MODULE
> 
> Manufacturer : G.Skill
> Part Number : F4-3200C16-8GTZR
> Serial Number : 00000000h
> JEDEC DIMM Label : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11
> Architecture : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
> Speed Grade : DDR4-2133
> Capacity : 8 GB (8 components)
> Organization : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
> Register Manufacturer : N/A
> Register Model : N/A
> Manufacturing Date : Undefined
> Manufacturing Location : Taipei, Taiwan
> Revision / Raw Card : 0000h / A1 (8 layers)
> 
> DRAM COMPONENTS
> 
> Manufacturer : Hynix
> Part Number : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
> Package : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
> Die Density / Count : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
> Composition : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
> Clock Frequency : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
> Minimum Timing Delays : 15-15-15-36-50
> Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
> Supply Voltage : 1.20 V
> XMP Certified : 1600 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56 / 1.35 V
> XMP Extreme : Not programmed
> SPD Revision : 1.1 / September 2015
> XMP Revision : 2.0 / December 2013
> 
> Every time I run it.. it gives me different things.. lol


Different? what things?

Hynix A-Die Single Rank 2x8gb.
ProcODT... 53.3 or 60 i think.
A-die dual rank 53.3ohm
single rank (your model) i dont know really
m-die single rank 60ohm for example

try with this for now


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OMGitsPZ*
> 
> Prepared by Thaiphoon Burner Super Blaster
> 
> MEMORY MODULE
> 
> Manufacturer : G.Skill
> Part Number : F4-3200C16-8GTZR
> Serial Number : 00000000h
> JEDEC DIMM Label : 8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11
> Architecture : DDR4 SDRAM UDIMM
> Speed Grade : DDR4-2133
> Capacity : 8 GB (8 components)
> Organization : 1024M x64 (1 rank)
> Register Manufacturer : N/A
> Register Model : N/A
> Manufacturing Date : Undefined
> Manufacturing Location : Taipei, Taiwan
> Revision / Raw Card : 0000h / A1 (8 layers)
> 
> DRAM COMPONENTS
> 
> Manufacturer : Hynix
> Part Number : H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
> Package : Standard Monolithic 78-ball FBGA
> Die Density / Count : 8 Gb A-die (21 nm) / 1 die
> Composition : 1024M x8 (64M x8 x 16 banks)
> Clock Frequency : 1067 MHz (0.938 ns)
> Minimum Timing Delays : 15-15-15-36-50
> Read Latencies Supported : 16T, 15T, 14T, 13T, 12T, 11T, 10T
> Supply Voltage : 1.20 V
> XMP Certified : 1600 MHz / 16-18-18-38-56 / 1.35 V
> XMP Extreme : Not programmed
> SPD Revision : 1.1 / September 2015
> XMP Revision : 2.0 / December 2013
> 
> Every time I run it.. it gives me different things.. lol


Are you running Aura? If so, set it to what you want, and uninstall it! This will make T Burner give you correct steady values.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Sorry. I dont feel good if i cant test the bios by myself.
> I wanna test it before i post it, especially the PState Bug.
> 
> Maybe @WheresWally is doing a new mod with the 0902 Bios?


I will take the chance if you are up for it, and if anything I can just use the CD and fix corrupted bios.
But please double check things


----------



## Reous

I'm not sure if CD will help to fix it. Haven't tested it tbh.
You can dm me every time to double check it


----------



## BWG

I've played around with this 0902 Mod quite a bit. I don't have a problem booting at 3200. I just can't get the Memory to pass MemTest. It shows errors fairly early and sometimes BSOD's. I'm looking for some help on what I should try next.

Here's my setup pertaining to RAM:


Asus Prime X-370 Pro running the 0902-1 Bios Mod.
EVGA DDR4 3200 8GBx2=16GB.
RAM is installed into slots 2 and 4 

I loaded optimized defaults, flashed, cleared CMOS, loaded optimized defaults. I then set each of the following 1 change/reboot at a time:


GearDown Mode Disable and Command Rate 2T.
All timings shown on Thaiphoon Burner were setup as read. The timings I changed are squared in red at the bottom of the image in my spoiler. All else was left on Auto.



Spoiler: Thaiphoon Burner
















SOC set to 1.00v - 1.20v (Tested each .125v bump) 
RAM Voltage adjusted from 1.35v - 1.40v (Tested each .125v bump) VTT set to 1/2 each time.
Bank Group Swap Disabled. I did try Enabled as well.
DIGI/VRM all on Extreme. 130% CPU/SOC. LLC 5 CPU. LLC Auto SOC. SOC/CPU Frequencies Auto. CPU Clock stock and CPB Disabled.

Lastly, I tried 900-1000mv in eight increments on CLDO_VDDP with SOC 1.20v and DRAM 1.4v. I just set it to the higher numbers to rule the other 2 out. 2933 works great and passes 400%. Errors within 10 minutes at 3200 no matter what I did.

Should I try skipping 3200 and try a higher frequency? I don't think I missed any combination other than trying lower SOC/DRAM voltages in combination with CLDO_VDDP.


----------



## ZeNch

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I've played around with this 0902 Mod quite a bit. I don't have a problem booting at 3200. I just can't get the Memory to pass MemTest. It shows errors fairly early and sometimes BSOD's. I'm looking for some help on what I should try next.
> 
> Here's my setup pertaining to RAM:
> 
> Asus Prime X-370 Pro running the 0902-1 Bios Mod.
> EVGA DDR4 3200 8GBx2=16GB.
> RAM is installed into slots 2 and 4
> I loaded optimized defaults, flashed, cleared CMOS, loaded optimized defaults. I then set each of the following 1 change/reboot at a time:
> 
> GearDown Mode Disable and Command Rate 2T.
> All timings shown on Thaiphoon Burner were setup as read. The timings I changed are squared in red at the bottom of the image in my spoiler. All else was left on Auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thaiphoon Burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOC set to 1.00v - 1.20v (Tested each .125v bump)
> RAM Voltage adjusted from 1.35v - 1.40v (Tested each .125v bump) VTT set to 1/2 each time.
> Bank Group Swap Disabled. I did try Enabled as well.
> DIGI/VRM all on Extreme. 130% CPU/SOC. LLC 5 CPU. LLC Auto SOC. SOC/CPU Frequencies Auto. CPU Clock stock and CPB Disabled.
> Lastly, I tried 900-1000mv in eight increments on CLDO_VDDP with SOC 1.20v and DRAM 1.4v. I just set it to the higher numbers to rule the other 2 out. 2933 works great and passes 400%. Errors within 10 minutes at 3200 no matter what I did.
> 
> Should I try skipping 3200 and try a higher frequency? I don't think I missed any combination other than trying lower SOC/DRAM voltages in combination with CLDO_VDDP.






In your Ram PartNumber not show a letter (M/A/B or other) this letter is "die model".
in your Die density dont show "die model" again...

Your rams work fine at other speeds? ... its rare.

I dont have any to add to your tests =/


----------



## BWG

Well, 1.425v through the RAM to finally get to at least 100%. Nothing else was working. At least I know it can run 3200.


----------



## Keyan93

Hi guys!

There's no chance to get the Dram Boot voltage for this motherboard??
It's not present even in this bios mod??

Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Wouldn't stand by voltage be same thing ?


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MishelLngelo*
> 
> Wouldn't stand by voltage be same thing ?


Stand by voltage is referred to cpu or ram?? it's 0.9v


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Stand by voltage is referred to cpu or ram?? it's 0.9v


VDDP_Standby Voltage is related to the RAM.


----------



## Lermite

Oops, wrong post. Sorry.


----------



## Keyan93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> VDDP_Standby Voltage is related to the RAM.


Nice to hear!

So this is the famous dram boot voltage? What value do you suggest?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keyan93*
> 
> Nice to hear!
> 
> So this is the famous dram boot voltage? What value do you suggest?


I'm not sure but I think that:
- VDDP
- VDDP_Standby
- VDDP_Boot
are three different voltages.

On the Asus Prime X370 pro:
VDDP_Standby is available with every official bios.
VDDP is only unlocked in the modded bios by Reous
VDDP_Boot is definitely unavailable









But altering VDDP and VDDP_Standby never had any effect about my RAM stability, unlike CLDO_VDDP that can greatly help to stabilize it.


----------



## BWG

What mv setting is everyone using on CLDO_VDDP?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> What mv setting is everyone using on CLDO_VDDP?


The right value of CLDO_VDDP is different on each computer.
So everybody has to take the time to find his own one by testing as many values as needed.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I'm not sure but I think that:
> - VDDP
> - VDDP_Standby
> - VDDP_Boot
> are three different voltages.
> 
> On the Asus Prime X370 pro:
> VDDP_Standby is available with every official bios.
> VDDP is only unlocked in the modded bios by Reous
> VDDP_Boot is definitely unavailable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But altering VDDP and VDDP_Standby never had any effect about my RAM stability, unlike CLDO_VDDP that can greatly help to stabilize it.


VDDP very helps to stabilize the memory


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> VDDP very helps to stabilize the memory


Probably my VDDP to Auto already has its best value, and my stability issues comes from somewhere else.

If a setting never had any effect, nobody would have taken the time to add it to the bios.


----------



## brycesub

I'm trying to create a BIOS mod for the X370-F Gaming, can you tell me what the difference between the 3 VDDP settings are?

First one: min .9, max 1.05 standard .9
Second: Min 1.05, Max 1.2, standard 1.05
Standby: Min 2.5, Max 2.8, Standard 2.5

Thoughts?

Edit.. One more question... when doing the hex edit on the cbs IFR.txt are you doing a find and replace on all instances of "46 02" in hex and replacing with "47 02" or just some instances?


----------



## Reous

I can not really tell you the different between the VDDP Voltages. The VDDP 0.9v and Standby Voltage are also free on the CH6. Thats why i have them unlocked.

Because CBS depends on what you need. But it should be enough if you only unlock the man settings (Zen, DF, UMC and NBIO)
Different options are included in the settings. For expample

Zen = PState OC
UMC = Bank Group Swap (Alt)
NBIO = CLDO_VDDP Voltage


----------



## davigotardo

I'm setting the bios cmd 2t and windows eye and continue in 1t, anyone know why?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davigotardo*
> 
> I'm setting the bios cmd 2t and windows eye and continue in 1t, anyone know why?


Didn't you forget to disabled Gear Down Mode?
When enabled, this option override the Command Rate setting, by adapting it dynamically.


----------



## davigotardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Didn't you forget to disabled Gear Down Mode?
> When enabled, this option override the Command Rate setting, by adapting it dynamically.


had been this, disabled and now it is in 2t, I can not activate bankgroupswap
thank you so much


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davigotardo*
> 
> I can not activate bankgroupswap


BGS and BGSA may be both disabled, but not both enabled at the same time.
That's why you have to disable BGSA before enabling BGS.


----------



## davigotardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> BGS and BGSA may be both disabled, but not both enabled at the same time.
> That's why you have to disable BGSA before enabling BGS.


I already did this, and even then bgs does not appear activated in ryzen timming checker


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davigotardo*
> 
> I already did this, and even then bgs does not appear activated in ryzen timming checker


That's pretty weird.

As BGS and BGSA values have a noticeable effect on the RAM performances, you could use the AIDA RAM Benchmarck to compare your RAM performances, with BGS enabled in the bios, then disabled.
That way, you'll know if the value of BGS is really applied, regardless RTC may display.


----------



## st0neh

Sometimes when changing memory related settings you may need to fully power down the machine and power back up for them to stick.


----------



## st0neh

I threw together a quick modded 0902 for the X370 Strix, nothing fancy just enabled all the CBS options. Seems to be working fine here but usual disclaimer if it bricks your motherboard or sets your cat on fire I accept no responsibility.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_qB8TxTsglXRk9LR21rQ1JNSk0


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> ...usual disclaimer if it bricks your motherboard or *sets your cat on fire*...











I never thought I would laugh so much on this forum.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I would laugh so much on this forum.


Gotta cover those bases, you never know.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Gotta cover those bases, you never know.


Tnx for heads up, I have 7 cats.


----------



## brycesub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> I threw together a quick modded 0902 for the X370 Strix, nothing fancy just enabled all the CBS options. Seems to be working fine here but usual disclaimer if it bricks your motherboard or sets your cat on fire I accept no responsibility.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_qB8TxTsglXRk9LR21rQ1JNSk0


Thank you so much! I'm interested in working on future versions of this mod. I have an X370-F Gaming board as well and would love to see more support for it out there. I attempted this mod myself, but was too chicken to flash it since I didn't have the tools to flash it back if I bricked the board. I will be trying this one tomorrow.


----------



## brycesub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brycesub*
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm interested in working on future versions of this mod. I have an X370-F Gaming board as well and would love to see more support for it out there. I attempted this mod myself, but was too chicken to flash it since I didn't have the tools to flash it back if I bricked the board. I will be trying this one tomorrow.


Confirmed that @st0neh's mod is working for me on my X370-F Gaming board. I now have access to Pstates, BankGroupSwap*, and CLDO_VDDP. Woot!

It reset my Windows 10 activation after flashing, was this expected?


----------



## BWG

Thank you for potentially...


----------



## Lermite

I thought that making the P-States to work fine required to set only P0 FID and DID, that P0 VID and other P-States had to be left unmodified.

But I was wrong.
The only value that must NOT be modified is P0 VID. The P0 voltage must be set with an offset while the VID keeps its default value.
The VID of P1 and P2 can be set and they work fine.

It's no use to set P3 and above though, because only the first three P-States work.

Until today, I used ZenStates to lower the P2 frequency and voltage but I've got rid of it because the BIOS handles this perfectly


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brycesub*
> 
> *It reset my Windows 10 activation after flashing*, was this expected?


This happened for me too (Asus Prime X370)


----------



## st0neh

Weird, I wonder if the edit procedure somehow changed hardware IDs for some component in the BIOS?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Weird, I wonder if the edit procedure somehow changed hardware IDs for some component in the BIOS?


Yes, maybe and a bit annoying, I assume the hardware id was changed, affecting my digital MS Office verification too, had to go through activation for Office again.

Regarding Windows 10 the MS support (chat) guided me to run command prompt as admin and execute the "slmgr /ato" command. First it didn't work but then after quitting the chat with Microsoft it suddenly worked when trying again. (Tried to email them to let them know...)

I am using a digital license connected to my Microsoft account, usually I think that the reactivation procedure is totally automatic (you will not notice). One reason to my problems now is maybe because of too many hardware changes the last months or so (new motherboard, cpu, various bios updates). Looks like Microsoft have some kind of limit, the automatic reactivation stops working and when that happens you need to contact support or maybe trying the "slmgr /ato" command first.


----------



## Reous

I guess it comes from the different flashing procedure. /GAN is erasing/flashing everything on the chip. The normal flash over EZ Flash is only erasing/flashing some main parts.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I guess it comes from the different flashing procedure. /GAN is erasing/flashing everything on the chip. The normal flash over EZ Flash is only erasing/flashing some main parts.


I see, thanks for replying and sounds like a very logical answer. 

Something I need to think of if switching between the modded bios and Asus official bios, going back and forth?

I will most probably stick with the modded one (because of all the options) but yesterday I tried to solve my license issue by installing the official one over the modded one. After installing official 0902 (using EZ Flash and usb stick) I received one error message after configuring the bios, only one time though (did bios configuration several times), I should have taken a picture but unfortunately did not, some kind of library error message (after exiting the bios setup page). I haven't seen it since though, everything is running fine now.

It's not possible (or recommendable) to do the /GAN flash procedure for the Asus official bios? I should only use EZ Flash when installing official bios?


----------



## Reous

Flashing the same Bios Version is more like a CMOS Reset. EZ Flash compare the Bios Version and if it is the same it doesnt really flash.
Best way is to flash to an earlier version (like 0812) and then go back to 0902.

You can flash an official bios over afudos but you also have to do some little changes before. I would not recommend it.

You dont remember the error message you got?


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Flashing the same Bios Version is more like a CMOS Reset. EZ Flash compare the Bios Version and if it is the same it doesnt really flash.
> Best way is to flash to an earlier version (like 0812) and then go back to 0902.
> 
> You can flash an official bios over afudos but you also have to do some little changes before. I would not recommend it.
> 
> You dont remember the error message you got?


Unfortunately not, was helping my daughter with schoolwork at the moment, was a bit stressed.

I will probably stay on official 0902 for at least one day and I'll let you know if I get the message again.

Will see if I flash to official 0810 (wanted to try that one for 3333 & 3466MHz) or going back to modded 0902 again, not sure yet.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Flashing the same Bios Version is more like a CMOS Reset. EZ Flash compare the Bios Version and if it is the same it doesnt really flash.
> Best way is to flash to an earlier version (like 0812) and then go back to 0902.
> 
> You can flash an official bios over afudos but you also have to do some little changes before. I would not recommend it.


Regarding your comment "You can flash an official bios over afudos but you also have to do some little changes before. I would not recommend it."

Is this a general advices when going back to an offical bios (regardless of version) from the modded one or only if going back to the same release? (official 0902 from mod 0902)

What kind of little changes are you referring to?


----------



## st0neh

I think that was more just saying you can flash an official BIOS with adufos but it requires more effort and you're better off just using the built in flasher.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> I think that was more just saying you can flash an official BIOS with adufos but it requires more effort and you're better off just using the built in flasher.


Yep that was what i mean







.
@makatech If you go back just use the EZ Flash in the Bios.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yep that was what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> @makatech If you go back just use the EZ Flash in the Bios.


Thanks, I get it


----------



## Skinn88

Hello, I'm new in this thread.
I have a strix board x370 bios 902 running a full stable 3.9oc 3200CL14 b_ die running, but unfortunately with bios 902 I can't oc memory to 3466 or 3600 stable, I had test memory almost 2 days with diferent settings and never stable 100%. I can boot windows run bench but when I run hci I get some errors.
Can someone tell me if I can run moded bios 902 with my Strix x370 with speeds above 3466? Does anyone tried and had a full stable system?
Many thanks to all you guys helping people and for the moded bios developer.


----------



## makatech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skinn88*
> 
> Hello, I'm new in this thread.
> I have a strix board x370 bios 902 running a full stable 3.9oc 3200CL14 b_ die running, but unfortunately with bios 902 I can't oc memory to 3466 or 3600 stable, I had test memory almost 2 days with diferent settings and never stable 100%. I can boot windows run bench but when I run hci I get some errors.
> Can someone tell me if I can run moded bios 902 with my Strix x370 with speeds above 3466? Does anyone tried and had a full stable system?
> Many thanks to all you guys helping people and for the moded bios developer.


You are running 3200 stable now and trying 3466 & 3600, why not trying to get 3333 stable first?


----------



## Skinn88

I tried 3333mhz unfortunately it doesn't post at Any voltage or Cl, maybe memory hole, but I can run higher... It's very weird, after all I know now I would buy a crosshair over strix, I'm happy but I could be happier running higher speeds


----------



## Reous

Sounds like the memory hole.
From Asus boards i have only seen 3600 on the CH6. With Prime or Strix max 3466. It also depends on the IMC from the CPU.

You will find a modded Bios for your board here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1640394/unlocked-amd-cbs-for-ryzen-motherboard


----------



## Skinn88

I'm 100% sure it's a memory hole, a friend have the ch6 running at 3466 full stable with same memory flare x, I'll try this afternoon the moded bios 902 and I will update info in this thread.
Btw if someone is fully stable at 3644 or higher please share with us some results, I'll try also to give feedback as possibly.
thanks Reous and all you guys.


----------



## Lermite

May we expect a modded version of the 1001 ?


----------



## Reous

Nope, as far as I see there isn't really a change or improvement to 0902.


----------



## Lermite

OK, I'll pass on the 1001 so.

But I have a weird bug with the modded 0902:

As usually, I set three P-States, without changing the P0 VID.
I adjust the Vcore with an offset.

As I need 1.2625 for P0 and its default VID is 1.1875, I was used to set +0.075 as offset.
But curiously, instead of getting 1.2625 V, I get something like 1.30625.
I have to reduce the offset to +0.03125 to get 1.2625V

This ghost voltage gap only affects the BIOS P-States.
It does not concern ZenStates whose the voltages only get the offset I set in the bios.
I can't understand with the bios P-States get a different offset.

I doubt the 1001 would correct it though, as the P-States must be still locked like most of the AMD CBS settings.

As Asus remains silent about what change with the 1001, it must correct some shameful bugs, because releasing the exact same bios with only another version number would make no sense.
I could never blame you because you don't provide a modded version of the bios though.


----------



## Lermite

@Reous
I'm trying to make my own modded 1001 by following your useful tutorial but I struggle on one of the last step, perhaps because I can't understand the german and I had to use an automatic translation..

I used Universal IFR Extractor to get a .txt file from the ..sct one.
Then I edited this .txt with Hxd, checked the file size is still the same.

The next step, the one I struggle about, is "5: AMD CBS ins Bios einfügen"
The modified .sct must be put back in the .rom, but how to get this modified .sct from the edited .txt file?
Universal IFR Extractor can only convert from .sct to .txt, not the other way.
What did I miss?


----------



## crakej

Have you h ad a good look/try of the bios? Have you learned anything re:changes in 1001?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I used Universal IFR Extractor to get a .txt file from the ..sct one.
> *Then I edited this .txt with Hxd*, checked the file size is still the same.


That was your mistake. The .txt is only a help to see what you have to edit. The main edit you have to do with Hxd in the .sct file.

The german user @MorLipf made an 1001 Bios with unlocked CBS Options. You can find it here: https://www.mediafire.com/file/jx1houwpk7785qg/1001Mod.7z
As always using on your own risk.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> That was your mistake. The .txt is only a help to see what you have to edit. The main edit you have to do with Hxd in the .sct file.


Thanks. Everything makes sense now.
Editing the .txt looked too easy to be the right thing to do









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> The german user @MorLipf made an 1001 Bios with unlocked CBS Options. You can find it here: https://www.mediafire.com/file/jx1houwpk7785qg/1001Mod.7z
> As always using on your own risk.


Thanks again.
I don't know what is the most scary though: trying to flash my self modded bios or the unknow's.

I hate myself to have chosen the Italian instead of german as third language during school.


----------



## 1usmus

*MOD_BIOS by me*
*FULLY UNLOCKED AMD_CBS

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-1002*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSEt6R2RJSHBCVUk/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-X370-PRO-1001*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR3B0ZjhTeUNVcXM/view?usp=sharing

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-1001*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdNFBVMkZXbGRDOW8/view?usp=sharing

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-1001*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdc0dOTEl4bWpaNHc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Lermite

I'm running my own modded 1001.
I was never so relieved when I've heard the short beep during the first boot attempt









My weird bug about the P-States offset is still there and I found no obvious difference between the 1001 and the 0902.
Some shameful bugs should have be corrected, either by Asus or by AMD (through AGESA 1.0.0.6b), because I found no difference either between the 0810 and the modded 0902, except the order of the settings in the bios setup.
I yet have to do more tests, especially about the core voltage though.

So even if we have no clue about the improvement brought by 1001, the upgrade must be still worth the time it requires.


----------



## Reous

Glad to hear it is working


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Glad to hear it is working


Not as much as I was when I found out I avoided to brick my board (once more), because the whole process was pretty scary









I won't need any longer to bother you by asking for a modded version of any new bios.
I'll still use your mod instead of mine each time you'll make one, because I remain much more confident in you than in me to make a safe and working modded bios.

Thank you very much for your amazing help.








Without you, my RAM would be still stuck at 2933 Mhz with loose timings and crappy benchmark scores.


----------



## brycesub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *MOD_BIOS by me*
> *FULLY UNLOCKED AMD_CBS
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-1001*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdNFBVMkZXbGRDOW8/view?usp=sharing


Confirmed working on the X370-F Gaming!


----------



## Lermite

I need help about the bios modding.

I got the .sct file from the official bios.
I used Universal IRF Extractor to get the .txt file.

But if I open the .sct with HxD or any other hexa editor, then I "save as" to a new file, without any change, then I get the .txt file, the two .txt files have dozens of differences.
An example showed by Winmerge:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







No wonder why my Vcore is different than the one it should be.
But I wonder how my motherboard can still works with such a messed up bios.

How can the .sct file get all those changes while I only opened it then saves as with another file name.

Would my computer be infected by some malware?

EDIT: I tried the same thing on another computer with different hardware and Windows: 7 instead of 10, and everything went fine, without the strange issue I get under Win 10.
I gonna flash this less messed up modded bios...

EDIT2: my board isn't bricked yet but I still have the weird Vcore bug, even with the 1usmus's mod bios.
The more I progress, the less I understand


----------



## Reous

The Vcore looks more like a simple Bios bug. Hopefully get fixed with new Agesa or upcoming Bios version.

Notice that the .txt is just a help. It also looks different if you use different versions of the IRF Extractor.
Anyway as long as the .sct file is identical all is good.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> The Vcore looks more like a simple Bios bug. Hopefully get fixed with new Agesa or upcoming Bios version.


Yes, you must be right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Notice that the .txt is just a help. It also looks different if you use different versions of the IRF Extractor.
> Anyway as long as the .sct file is identical all is good.


Yes, the .txt can/must only use as information, but all the changes appearing out of the blue scare me.
These changes always affect the numbers betweens parenthesis, such this one in yellow on this capture:










I've even seen some of these value replaced by "0-0".

Would you know what these number are?

I'd like to know what these differences can imply because I've already finished the french version of the tutorial and I'm working on its translation in english, and both include a step to verify the .txt files are exactly the same except on what we have modified, but this check could be useless.


----------



## Reous

I dont know for what they stand for. Maybe it is just an error in the converting. The IFR Extractor 0.6 is from 2014..
With the latest version from Tom_Rus 0.7 these numbers arent showing up.

Maybe you should test it again with the new version?

Is the french version already online?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I dont know for what they stand for. Maybe it is just an error in the converting. The IFR Extractor 0.6 is from 2014..
> With the latest version from Tom_Rus 0.7 these numbers arent showing up.
> 
> Maybe you should test it again with the new version?


YES, you're right!
These number are senseless after all. There's no point to worry about them.
If only I didn't loose so much time because of them...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Is the french version already online?


Almost.
I yet have to correct it, to update the IFR Extractor version.

I planned to set both (FR and EN) online at the same time, in case I would find some errors to correct while translating it.


----------



## Lermite

I think I'm done with the tutorial:

French: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/FR.html
English: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html

But as my english is pretty approximate, any help to correct the english version would be appreciated.


----------



## Reous

Great work man







.

My english is way more worse than yours so maybe someone other can check it.
But two points. Can you mention on the top or end some people. Like from where you got this instruction and who has translated it (you







)
And for the future you can take a look into Rufus. It is a standalone programm and way easier.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Great work man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My english is way more worse than yours so maybe someone other can check it.
> But two points. Can you mention on the top or end some people. Like from where you got this instruction and who has translated it (you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And for the future you can take a look into Rufus. It is a standalone programm and way easier.


I had to chose between:
- to mention everybody that may be implied in this tutorial content
- to mention nobody, not even me.

As I was not sure you were the only one I would have to mention, I choose the other option: an anonymous tutorial.

But as it bothers you (I understand why), I gonna correct it...


----------



## Reous

Thanks but i would prefer it if you also mention you cause you have translated it and added some extra points









btw would you add a note that it could reset the Windows activation?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Thanks but i would prefer it if you also mention you cause you have translated it and added some extra points


I don't mind to mention you or anybody else, but I prefer to remain in the shadow.
Becoming famous is none of my purposes.
So unless you think about somebody else to mention, the actual version of the page footer is fine to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> btw would you add a note that it could reset the Windows activation?


I forgot it because playing with modded bioses did never mess up with the activation of my Win 10, but it's not activated the usual way.
I gonna add some warning about this...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I think I'm done with the tutorial:
> 
> French: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/FR.html
> English: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
> 
> But as my english is pretty approximate, any help to correct the english version would be appreciated.












still can be blocked using "Suppress If: {0A 82}" function should be pulled from this block and pasted before this code


----------



## lobolobo

Hey Lermite, thanks a lot and you Reous too.


----------



## Lermite

@Reous
I've just realized I didn't found how to unlock the VDDP Voltage in AI Tweaker.
What's the trick?


----------



## Reous

Unlock it with AMIBCP - Ai Tweaker - Scroll down - set VDDP Voltage to User.

You will notice that there are two VDDP Voltages. One with 0.9v and one with 1.05v. Standard is the 0.9v setting. Dont ask me for what the second one is. Maybe you have any idea?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Unlock it with AMIBCP - Ai Tweaker - Scroll down - set VDDP Voltage to User.


AMIBCP is the first place I looked for VDDP first, but I had a wrong version of this software: 5.01.0014 and it's obvlously not enough to manages every setting of our motherboard bios.
I've just get the 5.02.0023 that works fine. I gonna mod my 1001 once more








Off course, I've updated the tutorial too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You will notice that there are two VDDP Voltages. One with 0.9v and one with 1.05v. Standard is the 0.9v setting. Dont ask me for what the second one is. Maybe you have any idea?


I've just seen that too and I have no clue yet.

The second VDDP value can be set between 1.05 and 1.20 V.
while the real VDDP can be set between 0.9 and 1.05 V.

The second VDDP looks like another settings, whose Asus could have forgotten to set its name properly. In that case, it would not even be related to the VDDP voltage.

I'll let you know if I found out anything about it.


----------



## Lermite

I've just flashed again my bios to unlock the two VDDP settings.

According to the help string, the optimal value of the second one is 1.05V but its applies value by default is 0.9V.
It I set it at 1.05V, the typed value is colored with yellow.

So I think these two VDDP are the same setting.
Perhaps the copied second one was added for another platform that would requires a higher VDDP voltage, or perhaps it was only a test of an Asus developer that forgot to remove it.

I didn't dare to modify its value and I think there no point to unlock it, because it would probably interfere with the first VDDP.

To get straighter to the point: this second VDDP looks like nothing but a bug.


----------



## Reous

Good to know. I havent expected that.
Maybe someone can change and check the VDDP Voltage on the measuring points


----------



## Lermite

I've set different values to the two VDDP.
After a reboot to apply the changes, both VDDP fields get the value of the first one.



I've also measured the VDDP voltage from the socket with the same settings (first VDDP at *0.95*, second at 1.1): *0.9617V*

That means only the first VDDP is applied to the hardware and correctly managed by the bios.
The second one is a bug, and it should remain hidden.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've set different values to the two VDDP.
> After a reboot to apply the changes, both VDDP fields get the value of the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also measured the VDDP voltage from the socket with the same settings (first VDDP at *0.95*, second at 1.1): *0.9617V*
> 
> That means only the first VDDP is applied to the hardware and correctly managed by the bios.
> The second one is a bug, and it should remain hidden.


VDDP & VDDP standby


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> VDDP & VDDP standby


If you click on my picture above, you'll see that VDDP Standby is another voltage than the two VDDP (and than the CLDO_VDDP that is displayed somewhere else in the bios).


----------



## Reous

Thanks for your testing @Lermite
I just saw that the Prime X399-A has all the features from the CH6 Boards. Only AM4 Boards have a cuttet Bios. Kinda makes me sad. I want DRAM vBoot Voltage.


----------



## ZeNch

music of X files please jaja.

i like to try again bios mod but only for bgs, bgs alt and vddp... but im very curious and sure i touch p-states with bad settings xD.

P-states work fine in other Asus board?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> P-states work fine in other Asus board?


PState is buggy on all AM4 Boards. But you cant brick your Bios with 0902. I havent tested it with 1001.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> PState is buggy on all AM4 Boards. *But you cant brick your Bios with 0902*. I havent tested it with 1001.


Is that a challenge?


----------



## Lermite

There is no risk to brick the board if the only manually set values are:

P0 FID
P0 DID
P1 FID
P1 DID
P1 VID
P2 FID
P2 DID
P2 VID
CPU Core Voltage Offset

In other words, P0 VID and P3 to P7 have to be left untouched.
The risk to brick the board comes from the manual setting of P0, P4, P5, P6 and P7.
If P0 VID has another value than its default one, the P-States work with only P1 and P2.
That's why the Core Voltage has to be set with an offset.

With this rules, the P-States work fine, with only a tiny bug: the Vcore is raised by 0.04375 V so you have to check the applied voltage with HWiNFO to be sure it's the targeted one, and modify the offset if needed.

According to my own default P0 VID, I should need +0.10625 as offset, but I have to set +0.06250 to get the right voltage.

I still can make captures from the P-States settings in my BIOS if they can help you.

BTW: These rules apply to the 0902. I don't know if they still apply to the 1001 but I don't want to brick my board by testing it.
Three P-States are enough anyway.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Is that a challenge?










No i have tested it by changing to wrong settings. The board wont start but you are able now to do an cmos reset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> With this rules, the P-States work fine, with only a tiny bug: the Vcore is raised by 0.04375 V so you have to check the applied voltage with HWiNFO to be sure it's the targeted one, and modify the offset if needed.
> 
> According to my own default P0 VID, I should need +0.10625 as offset, but I have to set +0.06250 to get the right voltage.


There were people (me too) who have bricked their board only by changing P0 FID. Think it was with Bios 0807 (+ one with my 0805 mod). Still mysterious for me.
btw i dont have your vcore bug on my two prime boards. But only tested with 0810 Bios.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> btw i dont have your vcore bug on my two prime boards. But only tested with 0810 Bios.


I didn't have this bug either on 0810 and older bios.
It only appeared on 0902 and it goes on the 1001.
It'll probably get corrected with the next AGESA update but it's far from being a big issue.
I only have to lower my Vcore offset to get the right voltages, and everything runs fine this way.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> PState is buggy on all AM4 Boards. But you cant brick your Bios with 0902. I havent tested it with 1001.


I maybe try the bios mod 1001 or wait for the version with AGESA 1.0.0.7 (Since I'm sure it will change our overclock values completely). Also for now I have my ram 3200mhz @ 1.35v @ 16-18-18-18-1T, not bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Is that a challenge?


Not for me XD (I dont have usb programmer) jaja


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> According to my own default P0 VID, I should need +0.10625 as offset, but I have to set +0.06250 to get the right voltage.


I kinda have the same but the opposite. I have to set more offset (around +0.04v) to get the right voltage
Also tried to brick the board by typing wrong PStates. You are still able to bring it back by cmos reset









And i started to play with Bus Speed. I know its more a bug by wrong reading but 99.9x looks better than 99.7x


----------



## 1usmus

*P-state work fine on all 100Х (1001/1002) bios







*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> I maybe try the bios mod 1001 or wait for the version with AGESA 1.0.0.7 (Since I'm sure it will change our overclock values completely). Also for now I have my ram 3200mhz @ 1.35v @ 16-18-18-18-1T, not bad.
> Not for me XD (I dont have usb programmer) jaja


changed in terms of overclocking, I think not, in any case this advantage will be available only to new processors that will be released in February

+

in addition, the memory on the chips can not be dispersed (because of its architecture and command rate 1T)


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I've set different values to the two VDDP.
> After a reboot to apply the changes, both VDDP fields get the value of the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also measured the VDDP voltage from the socket with the same settings (first VDDP at *0.95*, second at 1.1): *0.9617V*
> 
> That means only the first VDDP is applied to the hardware and correctly managed by the bios.
> The second one is a bug, and it should remain hidden.


how to find this? i have mod bios, but i dont have this


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *P-state work fine on all 100Х (1001/1002) bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Depends what do you understand of work fine. As long as you only change P0 FID maybe but if you try to set all 3 PStates and Voltages it wont work.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Also tried to brick the board by typing wrong PStates. You are still able to bring it back by cmos reset


the worst consequence to play too much with P-States was also a soft brick to me, the one that's solved by a cmos reset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> And i started to play with Bus Speed. I know its more a bug by wrong reading but 99.9x looks better than 99.7x


How did you manage to change anything about the bus speed.
Would I have missed some hidden setting in the bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> how to find this? i have mod bios, but i dont have this


In a modded bios with unlocked VDDP, this setting is located in the AI Tweaker tab, between "2.5V SB Voltage" and "CPU 1.8V Voltage".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Depends what do you understand of work fine. As long as you only change P0 FID maybe but if you try to set all 3 PStates and Voltages it wont work.


With the 0902 or the 1001, we can set everything about P0, P1 and P2, except the P0 VID, without any issue but the ghost voltage offset.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> How did you manage to change anything about the bus speed.
> Would I have missed some hidden setting in the bios?


Setting called "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in a no named folder.
Second setting "SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option" doesnt seem to have any effect.

If it is disabled Bus Speed is between 99.92 and 100.1. Havent done any tests.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Setting called "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in a no named folder.
> Second setting "SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option" doesnt seem to have any effect.
> 
> If it is disabled Bus Speed is between 99.92 and 100.1. Havent done any tests.


Interesting... another flash of my bios is coming








Shame on me, I didn't even look at the Main section yet.

By the way, would you know how to select another value as the the default one in the AMD CBS menu (in the .sct with the help of the .txt)?
In the .txt, the default value is always the last, but I wonder if it's what set is as default, or if IRF Extractor only displays the default values as the last ones.


----------



## Lermite

The "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" is an awesome trick.
Disabling it made my bus clock and every clocks processed from it perfectly still at 100.0 Mhz.










I was getting sick of these 97.68 Mhz, 3872.32 Mhz, 3173.4 Mhz...


----------



## ZeNch

Asus and other brand trick to sell high end motherboards.


----------



## wazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *MOD_BIOS by me*
> *FULLY UNLOCKED AMD_CBS
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-1002*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSEt6R2RJSHBCVUk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-1001*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR3B0ZjhTeUNVcXM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-1001*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdNFBVMkZXbGRDOW8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-1001*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdc0dOTEl4bWpaNHc/view?usp=sharing


THANK YOU SO MUCH!

Will you let them keep coming?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *MOD_BIOS by me*
> *FULLY UNLOCKED AMD_CBS
> 
> *PRIME-B350-PLUS-1002*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdSEt6R2RJSHBCVUk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-1001*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdR3B0ZjhTeUNVcXM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-1001*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdNFBVMkZXbGRDOW8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> *ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-1001*
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdc0dOTEl4bWpaNHc/view?usp=sharing


these seem great. dont u have x370 crosshair vi mod bios?


----------



## Priyeshbabariya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Setting called "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" in a no named folder.
> Second setting "SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option" doesnt seem to have any effect.
> 
> If it is disabled Bus Speed is between 99.92 and 100.1. Havent done any tests.


@Reous can you make 902 modded bios with SB Clock spread spectrum disabled please? currently i am using your 902 modded bios. so i would appreciate if you can make AIO 1001 modded bios with SB Clock Spread Spectrum disbaled..


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> By the way, would you know how to select another value as the the default one in the AMD CBS menu (in the .sct with the help of the .txt)?
> In the .txt, the default value is always the last, but I wonder if it's what set is as default, or if IRF Extractor only displays the default values as the last ones.


Hmm havent thought about that. Without some test i have no idea at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priyeshbabariya*
> 
> @Reous can you make 902 modded bios with SB Clock spread spectrum disabled please? currently i am using your 902 modded bios. so i would appreciate if you can make AIO 1001 modded bios with SB Clock Spread Spectrum disbaled..


I have made one but still BETA without any further test with the Bus Speed.

_Prime X370-Pro 1001M:_
Bus speed is ~100MHz now
All changes from Bios 0902-1

*>>* *Prime X370-Pro 1001M BETA* *<<*


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> these seem great. dont u have x370 crosshair vi mod bios?


I did not understand you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wazer*
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> Will you let them keep coming?


yes, there will be further support


----------



## Priyeshbabariya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Hmm havent thought about that. Without some test i have no idea at the moment.
> I have made one but still BETA without any further test with the Bus Speed.
> 
> _Prime X370-Pro 1001M:_
> Bus speed is ~100MHz now
> All changes from Bios 0902-1
> 
> *>>* *Prime X370-Pro 1001M BETA* *<<*


Thank you so much.


----------



## kladve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> In a modded bios with unlocked VDDP, this setting is located in the AI Tweaker tab, between "2.5V SB Voltage" and "CPU 1.8V Voltage".


i have mod bios, but i dont have this


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> i have mod bios, but i dont have this


Where did you get your mod bios?
Obviously, your version does not have the VDDP voltage unlocked.

I you made your own mod bios, perhaps you use the first version of AMIBCP I included to my tutorial. It was unable to manage some parameters such VDDP. My bad :/
I've updated later with AMIBCP 5.02.0023 that can handle every parameters.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kladve*
> 
> i have mod bios, but i dont have this


if im not wrong, modded bios have vddp but the other vddp hidden. Only one vddp work (i think).


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Hmm havent thought about that. Without some test i have no idea at the moment.


I did a few tests today but if I manage to change the order of the options, I didn't found out yet how to change which one is selected by default.
I'm afraid it could be always "Auto", without any ability to change it.

Thinking about it... "Auto" must be the default value to all the CBS parameters.
That explains that many of them have the options "Disabled" and "Auto" instead of "Disabled" and "Enabled", and that every parameter has "Auto" among their options.


----------



## Lermite

Ryzen Timings Checked displays many timing.
Almost half of them are not displayed in our bios, but most of them are only hidden and can be unlocked with AMIBCP.

Now, the real challenge is to find out the right value to set to each of them











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ZeNch

oh no, no god no... more settings? xDDDDD

@1usmus @lermite @reous ... i have one song for you.

Hero - Nickelback.

Thanks you (and you and you haha) to work and waste time in this for all users.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> oh no, no god no... more settings? xDDDDD


Yes, about as many hidden timings than the shown ones and many of them are not even displayed by Ryzen Timing Checked but I have not clue about what they can be related to anyway.
We are screwed this time









That's still a new small hope to stabilize our RAM at a higher frequency.

EDIT: Damn, wrong hope.
These hidden timings values are not handled by the bios: they keep their default values regardless the one we set manually.
Unlocking them is pointless


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Yes, about as many hidden timings than the shown ones and many of them are not even displayed by Ryzen Timing Checked but I have not clue about what they can be related to anyway.
> We are screwed this time


You can find the description and function of those timings at the end of every DRAM die datasheet. An example of Samsung 8Gb B-die datasheet: www.samsung.com/semiconductor/global/file/product/2017/02/8G_B_DDR4_Samsung_Spec_Rev2_1_Feb_17-0.pdf (Edit: copy and paste the link in your browser, direct linking appears not to be working)

See page 61 and later.

Good find by the way. There should be other hidden DRAM related settings in the BIOS.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Ryzen Timings Checked displays many timing.
> Almost half of them are not displayed in our bios, but most of them are only hidden and can be unlocked with AMIBCP.
> 
> Now, the real challenge is to find out the right value to set to each of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


how did you open additional timings?


----------



## zulex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I did not understand you...
> yes, there will be further support


My question was pretty simple.
I was asking if there is a mod bios for C6H.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulex*
> 
> My question was pretty simple.
> I was asking if there is a mod bios for C6H.


CH6 1701 (UNLOCKED FCH)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byx_5So-FNsdWGk1bzR0dWtMNTQ/view


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> EDIT: Damn, wrong hope.
> These hidden timings values are not handled by the bios: they keep their default values regardless the one we set manually.
> Unlocking them is pointless


Yeah i also tried this before. Some few of them are working but the rest of them is useless. Wish i had more time for testing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> how did you open additional timings?


With AMIBCP


----------



## Priyeshbabariya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yeah i also tried this before. Some few of them are working but the rest of them is useless. Wish i had more time for testing.
> With AMIBCP


So i have flashed your bios, it is working fine as usual & first of all thank you so much for completing my request immediately..

i wanted to give you feedback on this

please see the below screenshot



As you can see, the L1 cache score in read column is 745 vs 738 before & copy column same 745 vs 737 before
L2 cache read = 722 vs 712 before & copy = 641 vs 598 before

& frequency was the same for both bios.
so maybe the FSB is doing something magic or new bios is giving better score than 902 or both.

Thanks again for the bios.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priyeshbabariya*
> 
> So i have flashed your bios, it is working fine as usual & first of all thank you so much for completing my request immediately..
> 
> i wanted to give you feedback on this
> 
> please see the below screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the L1 cache score in read column is 745 vs 738 before & copy column same 745 vs 737 before
> L2 cache read = 722 vs 712 before & copy = 641 vs 598 before
> 
> & frequency was the same for both bios.
> so maybe the FSB is doing something magic or new bios is giving better score than 902 or both.
> 
> Thanks again for the bios.


Are you sure its ok? i see low read and write L1 L2 abd L3, also the latency should be lower with those timings:


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Are you sure its ok? i see low read and write L1 L2 abd L3, also the latency should be lower with those timings:


yo have 1700 (4 cores more than 1600) this is more cache.


----------



## Priyeshbabariya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Are you sure its ok? i see low read and write L1 L2 abd L3, also the latency should be lower with those timings:


On the last benchmark which i have sent the SS, during the benchmark there was many background processes were going on then i closed everything & did it again.

Kindly look at the below SS



so as far as L1, L2 & L3 cache score is concerned, it's fine as per what i have read in 1500/ 1600 club thread here & what i have seen on the basis of people uploaded the SS there & yours is 1700 with 4 more threads & mine is 1600 (non X).

yeah but latency was kinda spooky. so i ran the benchmark again.

Thanks.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Priyeshbabariya*
> 
> On the last benchmark which i have sent the SS, during the benchmark there was many background processes were going on then i closed everything & did it again.
> 
> Kindly look at the below SS
> 
> 
> 
> so as far as L1, L2 & L3 cache score is concerned, it's fine as per what i have read in 1500/ 1600 club thread here & what i have seen on the basis of people uploaded the SS there & yours is 1700 with 4 more threads & mine is 1600 (non X).
> 
> yeah but latency was kinda spooky. so i ran the benchmark again.
> 
> Thanks.


LOL. I didn't notice you have a 1600









So, its ok then.

Interesting that AMDhave spread spectrum hidden. On intel the option its available :/

Even on top board the frecuency stuck at 97 ghz. Time to read Lermites's tutorial to mod the K7 bios


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I did a few tests today but if I manage to change the order of the options, I didn't found out yet how to change which one is selected by default.
> I'm afraid it could be always "Auto", without any ability to change it.
> 
> Thinking about it... "Auto" must be the default value to all the CBS parameters.
> That explains that many of them have the options "Disabled" and "Auto" instead of "Disabled" and "Enabled", and that every parameter has "Auto" among their options.


Did some tests today.

09 07 *15* 00 *10* 00 03

The bold numbers are always in the default option. I only tested it now by changing the 10 to an other option. The "default" was switched to the other option but i think you also have to change the 15. Havent done any tests with an flashed Bios yet.
Or maybe the 15 is just the command for "Auto" option..

*EDIT:* Yep 15 is changing the option to Auto. So it should be only the 10 for the default setting









*EDIT2:* Replacing Disabled and Auto to Disabled and Enabled is also easy. The command for Disabled or Enabled is always the same. You just have to replace Auto with Enabled for example. Just dont forget the 10 for the default setting.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Did some tests today.
> ..//..


Thanks for your investigations.

Just a guess:
The two first bytes could be a pointer to some numeric value.
The third one (15) could point to the displayed name.
The last byte could be some kind of checksum.
The 5th byte (10) looks enough to IRF Extractor to set the option by default but I wonder if it's enough to the bios.

The only way to sort this out is to test by flashing the bios, which looks pretty dangerous as we don't even know how the bios would handle an unexpected value (such Enabled instead of Auto.

But I'm too curious to not overcome this fear.
I'll let you know the result soon.


----------



## Lermite

Some advice to the bios modders:

Settings the right valuse to the Fans control settings with AMIBCP saves us the time to "Tune" them during the bios setup.

And when we have a PWM fan on the "AIO" or "Pump+" connector, it runs at full speed by default, which is pretty annoying until we its settings can be modified in the bios setup.
Without setting all the fans settings by using AMIBCP, to set the Control Mode to "PWM" instead of "Auto" makes this fan silent.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Hmm havent thought about that. Without some test i have no idea at the moment.
> I have made one but still BETA without any further test with the Bus Speed.
> 
> _Prime X370-Pro 1001M:_
> Bus speed is ~100MHz now
> All changes from Bios 0902-1
> 
> *>>* *Prime X370-Pro 1001M BETA* *<<*


I just tried this bios, but bus speed still the same. Could it be because I loaded a profile from USB?

Thanks for all the work you're (ALL!) doing! It's much appreciated.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I just tried this bios, but bus speed still the same. Could it be because I loaded a profile from USB?


I don't know but loading a profile that comes from another version of the bios looks pretty hazardous.
Setting the bios manually would be much safer.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I don't know but loading a profile that comes from another version of the bios looks pretty hazardous.
> Setting the bios manually would be much safer.


Was settings from another 1001 bios so should be ok.

Presumably setting bios to default will reset it........gonna try it...


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I just tried this bios, but bus speed still the same. Could it be because I loaded a profile from USB?
> 
> Thanks for all the work you're (ALL!) doing! It's much appreciated.


Yes its because you have loaded the "old" profile. Your profile will set SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option back to Enabled. To use it flash it again and set all settings again but dont load an old profile.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yes its because you have loaded the "old" profile. Your profile will set SB Clock Spread Spectrum Option back to Enabled. To use it flash it again and set all settings again but dont load an old profile.


Can't I just do cmos reset?

Is there no way to enable this as a setting in the bios?


----------



## Reous

Yeah cmos reset or loading default settings could work.
And no i wasnt able so far to enable it as a setting in the bios.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Yeah cmos reset or loaded default settings could work.
> And no i wasnt able so far to enable it as a setting in the bios.


Thanks Reous - much appreciated! Will try cmos reset first - should it be visible in the bios as well? should it show the 'proper' 100MHz there?

Edit: loading defaults did it for me


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Can't I just do cmos reset?


I don't know either but it's worth the try as it's much faster and easier than to flash the bios again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Is there no way to enable this as a setting in the bios?


That would be convenient but it looks much more difficult that unlocking a setting in AMD CBS, because IRF extractor does not extract anything else than the CBS menu.
So, locating an option is the .rom hex code looks pretty impossible.

*EDIT*: I've just tried a trick to unlock "SB Freq Spread Spectrum" with AMIBCP but it failed.
Unlocking these hidden settings looks impossible.

I've also tried to change the default value of a few settings in AMD CBS, by changing only the 5th byte (from 00 to 10 to set the default status, and 10 to 00 to remove it), but it does not work either. The default values remains "Auto".

At least, my board is not bricked yet


----------



## crakej

I'm back up and runnig 40.05x, 3200MTs CL14,13,13,13,28 and I have my 100MHz bus! Much better and has increased my performance very marginally...

thanks for your help guys









Next on my list is to test sticks separately to see how fast I can get them as can't boot at all over 3333 - whatever settings I use.

Edit: new bios for Prime Pro! off to investigate......can we expect another mod?


----------



## 1usmus

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201 MOD bios*

*unlocked amd cbs

https://drive.google.com/file/d/17JEEq7WdhhOmGXHIxS2RewMvgY0U_8Dd/view?usp=sharing


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-1201 MOD bios*
> 
> *unlocked amd cbs
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17JEEq7WdhhOmGXHIxS2RewMvgY0U_8Dd/view?usp=sharing


Thanks! Fast work!

Does this bios have Spread Spectrum disabled?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks! Fast work!
> 
> Does this bios have Spread Spectrum disabled?


*https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z8wuo_FOJ60c1t-7iZ_-gAm0S3t3aApH/view?usp=sharing*

1201 mod + spectrum & hpet disable


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z8wuo_FOJ60c1t-7iZ_-gAm0S3t3aApH/view?usp=sharing*
> 
> 1201 mod + spectrum & hpet disable


What's the benefit to disable HPET?


----------



## 1usmus

a significant increase in productivity in games


----------



## AndreiD

Doesn't Windows 10 use TSC instead of HPET by default?
Don't think there's any point in disabling HPET or that you'd get any performance improvements with Windows 10 by doing it.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z8wuo_FOJ60c1t-7iZ_-gAm0S3t3aApH/view?usp=sharing*
> 
> 1201 mod + spectrum & hpet disable


Thank You!:


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndreiD*
> 
> Doesn't Windows 10 use TSC instead of HPET by default?
> Don't think there's any point in disabling HPET or that you'd get any performance improvements with Windows 10 by doing it.


Yeah, 10 isn't even using HPET by default anyway.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> *https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Z8wuo_FOJ60c1t-7iZ_-gAm0S3t3aApH/view?usp=sharing*
> 
> 1201 mod + spectrum & hpet disable


This won't flash.....

File size mismatch.....it says something like 'file is not the same as current bios file'...... which it's not now I look at it!

Can you fix please?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> This won't flash.....
> 
> File size mismatch.....it says something like 'file is not the same as current bios file'...... which it's not now I look at it!
> 
> Can you fix please?


flashed with afudos?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> flashed with afudos?


yes - check the file size - it's not right.....

Edit: same is true for 1202mod.rom and 1201mod2.rom


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> yes - check the file size - it's not right.....
> 
> Edit: same is true for 1202mod.rom and 1201mod2.rom


my first version of 1201 is working?


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> my first version of 1201 is working?


No, the files have 2 extra bytes for some reason - compare it to 1001M


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No, the files have 2 extra bytes for some reason - compare it to 1001MOD


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> No, the files have 2 extra bytes for some reason - compare it to 1001M


I saw a mistake, I will correct it now







thanks for the feedback

10 min

upd:

*1201 MOD V3*

http://dropmefiles.com/0cdCV


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I saw a mistake, I will correct it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the feedback
> 
> 10 min
> 
> upd:
> 
> *1201 MOD V3*
> 
> http://dropmefiles.com/0cdCV


Thanks!....will try out soon. What was the problem?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Thanks!....will try out soon. What was the problem?


the capsule was not removed


----------



## crakej

All working well - thanks again for doing it so propmtly.

All working at speeds I had from 1001 - really good, 100MHz clock and HPET off. Very Happy!









So now the BCLK is fixed, why when my multi is 40.50 am I getting between 4048MHz and 4050MHz in HWInfo? Just interested to know whats going on.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> the capsule was not removed


Easy mistake to make...

On another note, I did find I had to disable HPET in Windows....it was still using it - I disabled the HPET device in device manager for good measure too.

Now my stats are even better!......well, a little bit anyway but all in the right direction


----------



## kogosa

dropmefiles is giving me malware warning and might be blocked from my ISP. Can you please upload it someplace else?
Thanks in advance


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kogosa*
> 
> dropmefiles is giving me malware warning and might be blocked from my ISP. Can you please upload it someplace else?
> Thanks in advance


https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wrpge6rCmW2CDWpsv95kVpuvPVkpSWvc/view


----------



## crakej

I see on the CH6 thread guys talking about the EC version of their MBEC (you can see this information in the bios).

What is the MotherBoardEmbeddedController doing exactly? Anyone know? Why might it be important to have a recent version of this? Is it the controller that sets everything up so it can boot? Very interested to know....Its firmware is included in the bios so I just wondered if this might be relevant to any of our boards?


----------



## Lermite

I don't know what the EC version can imply, neither what It may manage.

I only guess it's related to the "Asus EC" section in HWiNFO that displays these three values:
- CPU OPT fan speed
- Optional thermal probe
- PCH temperature


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I don't know what the EC version can imply, neither what It may manage.
> 
> I only guess it's related to the "Asus EC" section in HWiNFO that displays these three values:
> - CPU OPT fan speed
> - Optional thermal probe
> - PCH temperature


yes, I think so, but it's hard to find any proper information about it. I'd love to know why CH6 owners are wanting a certain version of the MBEC firmware.....might just ask on the CH6 thread...


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> yes, I think so, but it's hard to find any proper information about it. I'd love to know why CH6 owners are wanting a certain version of the MBEC firmware.....might just ask on the CH6 thread...


From what I could gather it's just a section of the UEFI that gets updated with certain BIOS revisions that people got the impression was responsible for their differing stability levels on different UEFI revisions that The Stilt I think it was ended up telling everyone was actually irrelevant and there was no point even worrying about it.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> From what I could gather it's just a section of the UEFI that gets updated with certain BIOS revisions that people got the impression was responsible for their differing stability levels on different UEFI revisions that The Stilt I think it was ended up telling everyone was actually irrelevant and there was no point even worrying about it.


Thank you! I had a feeling it would be something like this....another thing crossed off the list


----------



## sezgingun

hi; If afudos bios fails, can we save bios with "crashfree"?


----------



## Lermite

I've never had any issue with AFUDOS so I don't know what can happen in case of failure.
But I'm almost sure that if neither the USB stick or its files are corrupted, a flash of a modded bios with AFUDOS is as safe as an official one with EZ Flash.
Whether the bios is modded or official and whatever the flash process, it's safe while we take the time to follow each step carefully and use a reliable USB stick.

I've already used the emergency flash process after I messed up to badly with the bios setup that my board looked hard bricked.
After a Clear CMOS and removing the battery for 20 minutes, a new boot attempt displayed a message requiring a bios file with some specific name on an USB stick.
So I got an official bios through another computer, I put it on the USB stick with the right name and the flashing went fine automatically.


----------



## ZeNch

any user can send me overclok profile with ALL in auto (default) but with fsb spectrum, hpet, BGS disable and BGSA enable?.

im have a theory...

this settings are hidden but working with specific option (enable, disable). What happen if i load overclock profile with this settings modded?. mmm









and say me your Bios version. Thanks


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> any user can send me overclok profile with ALL in auto (default) but with fsb spectrum, hpet, BGS disable and BGSA enable?.
> 
> im have a theory...
> 
> this settings are hidden but working with specific option (enable, disable). What happen if i load overclock profile with this settings modded?. mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and say me your Bios version. Thanks


if you're running one of the modded bios, you just need to load defaults and it will have S Spectrum diabled and HPET etc. If you load a profile from an un-modded bios, it will turn these things off - I've tested this.


----------



## Reous

What he wanna try is to load a modded bios profile on an unmodded bios.
Kinda a good idea. could work


----------



## MrPhilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wrpge6rCmW2CDWpsv95kVpuvPVkpSWvc/view


Keep getting and error, cant allocate memory after read


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> any user can send me overclok profile with ALL in auto (default) but with fsb spectrum, hpet, BGS disable and BGSA enable?.
> 
> im have a theory...
> 
> this settings are hidden but working with specific option (enable, disable). What happen if i load overclock profile with this settings modded?. mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and say me your Bios version. Thanks


I can't even get my own saved settings to load between different BIOS versions, you may be out of luck on this one. 8(


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> What he wanna try is to load a modded bios profile on an unmodded bios.
> Kinda a good idea. could work


interesting! It might just work - if it does, people won't need to mod thier bios.....could be v useful. I'll make one now...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> I can't even get my own saved settings to load between different BIOS versions, you may be out of luck on this one. 8(


same bios version but one mod and other official (unmodded) :3


----------



## crakej

So this is from 1201 modded bios - everything at default. If you don't want to have a modded bios, this just might do the job for you, just load this file and you should have SpreadSpectrum and HPET disabled









https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jOd-YcpyybI0ysdALVO8AT0z-is7s2Kj/view?usp=sharing
defaults1201.cmo

Let me know if this works!


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is from 1201 modded bios - everything at default. If you don't want to have a modded bios, this just might do the job for you, just load this file and you should have SpreadSpectrum and HPET disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jOd-YcpyybI0ysdALVO8AT0z-is7s2Kj/view?usp=sharing
> defaults1201.cmo
> 
> Let me know if this works!


thanks! im in the street in some hours i try and post results!

8 hours later i come home.
i save my profile>install 1201 bios>load profile of modded bios> post my results.

in a few minutes i reply in this post


----------



## ZeNch

I quote in this spoiler the post with my idea but i resume this out of spoiler:

My idea:
install Bios 1201 *OFFICIAL!*
Load overclock profile *of Bios Modded* with fsb spread spectrum disable (*i cant disable this setting without bios mod*)
*This work perfect!!! i have my FSB with more than 99.9 ever!!! and i dont install BiosModd!!*

Thanks to all on this post and special thanks to:
@Reous
@1usmus
@Lermite
@crakej


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> any user can send me overclok profile with ALL in auto (default) but with fsb spectrum, hpet, BGS disable and BGSA enable?.
> 
> im have a theory...
> 
> this settings are hidden but working with specific option (enable, disable). What happen if i load overclock profile with this settings modded?. mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and say me your Bios version. Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> What he wanna try is to load a modded bios profile on an unmodded bios.
> Kinda a good idea. could work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> So this is from 1201 modded bios - everything at default. If you don't want to have a modded bios, this just might do the job for you, just load this file and you should have SpreadSpectrum and HPET disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jOd-YcpyybI0ysdALVO8AT0z-is7s2Kj/view?usp=sharing
> defaults1201.cmo
> 
> Let me know if this works!






*WORK!!!!*



Advice: when im enable SVM (Virtualization) i have again 98.4Mhz of bus (or similar) if you disable it you have again 100mhz. (This is rare)

Im Crazy!! la la la la





































_I need this in all updates of bios haha =v_

1001 VS 1201 (With spread spectrum disable) (All other settings are the same)
In CB15
1347 VS 1360

In aida i dont capture results but in 1201 i have little improvement of mb/s in all results and less ns in ram.


----------



## crakej

Brilliant! This is a great discovery!

I just realized that I didn't set BGSA on for this test, but it should work as well. Great idea @ZeNHC!


----------



## ZeNch

can i edit CMO file (profile of bios) in windows/linux?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> Advice: when im enable SVM (Virtualization) i have again 98.4Mhz of bus (or similar) if you disable it you have again 100mhz. (This is rare)


That's weird because I've just tried to enable SVM, but my bus remains at 100.0 Mhz:


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> That's weird because I've just tried to enable SVM, but my bus remains at 100.0 Mhz:


this in Official bios with biosmod profile, not in bios mod


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> can i edit CMO file (profile of bios) in windows/linux?


not unless someone has taken the time to look for the specific bytes - this method is fraught with danger unless you know what you're doing.

I will post another file shortly with BGSA on.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> not unless someone has taken the time to look for the specific bytes - this method is fraught with danger unless you know what you're doing.
> 
> I will post another file shortly with BGSA on.


Thanks! with BGS off please.

Can you upload with SVM enable and other with SVM disable? is to test. when i enable svm i have 98.4mhz or similar again (i test it 2 or 3 times)


----------



## crakej

Here is the file with BGSA *ON*, BGS *OFF*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M1N_X4FVJvj9F2Lz_Kz9dAkfBqbNARcv

I don't think me changing SVM for you will make much difference to be honest. What I will do is turn SVM on and see how it affects me...


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Here is the file with BGSA *ON*, BGS *OFF*
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1M1N_X4FVJvj9F2Lz_Kz9dAkfBqbNARcv
> 
> I don't think me changing SVM for you will make much difference to be honest. What I will do is turn SVM on and see how it affects me...


thanks this night i try. With this method if i enable SVM spread spectrum is enable again, its rare some times i set svm on/off and spread spectrum change his setting to the same (on-off) (sometimes i use virtual machines). i dont know why happened this.


----------



## inserf1

Tried 1201 modded, inputted the settings from before (0810) and ran RealBench stress to check, and noticed to temps and volts are much higher, and unstable, is that just me? with the vague change-log from Asus, anything else changed?

1.39375v: Level 2: 110%: Standard

0810 loaded: 1.395v max temp 65c
1201 loaded: 1.45 max temp 77c

After i saw 77c and 1.45v, i stopped the test, and went back to 0810, ran RealBench again, back to before


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> thanks this night i try. With this method if i enable SVM spread spectrum is enable again, its rare some times i set svm on/off and spread spectrum change his setting to the same (on-off) (sometimes i use virtual machines). i dont know why happened this.


I'm running my system with SVM on and all is ok - bus is 100MHz


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I'm running my system with SVM on and all is ok - bus is 100MHz


but you have modded bios i dont have it.
i upload picks in some hours, i repeat "its rare" but i only change this setting and my bus down to less than 99mhz if i disable svm again my bus is 100.2 or 101mhz again.

i think this setting change to default spread spectrum, in my bios default is enable, in yours disable. equally... i dont know why.


----------



## Reous

Im using atm official bios with modded profile. Changing SVM to enabled doesnt change my Bus Speed.
Your problem is weird


----------



## ZeNch

i try to reinstall my bios and test again, equal im happy with this, im crazy with the results of this idea.


----------



## WafflesTheWaffl

what does BGSA do? And should it be enabled? I could not find any information by doing a google search on it.


----------



## Ph42oN

I updated from modded 0902-1 to 1201 v3, looks like it helped me get 3333MHz closer to stable, i still need some tweaking, before it was impossible to make it fully stable.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Tried 1201 modded, inputted the settings from before (0810) and ran RealBench stress to check, and noticed to temps and volts are much higher, and unstable, is that just me? with the vague change-log from Asus, anything else changed?
> 
> 1.39375v: Level 2: 110%: Standard
> 
> 0810 loaded: 1.395v max temp 65c
> 1201 loaded: 1.45 max temp 77c
> 
> After i saw 77c and 1.45v, i stopped the test, and went back to 0810, ran RealBench again, back to before


Odd to quote myself, also tried defaults, so stock, CPU ends up at 1.376v when loaded, interested if anyone else has this or maybe a warning for others....


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inserf1*
> 
> Odd to quote myself, also tried defaults, so stock, CPU ends up at 1.376v when loaded, interested if anyone else has this or maybe a warning for others....


Most of us have found that we need less power than before 0810/1001

It's good practice to start your OC from fresh when you update bios - especially when you skip a few versions. You just need to re-tweek a bit. Most of us were able to lower our VCore and/or raise our OC - I would suggest you try lowering your CPU voltage a bit


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Most of us have found that we need less power than before 0810/1001
> 
> It's good practice to start your OC from fresh when you update bios - especially when you skip a few versions. You just need to re-tweek a bit. Most of us were able to lower our VCore and/or raise our OC - I would suggest you try lowering your CPU voltage a bit


Ive tried 0902 and 1001 too, voltages behave same as 0810

I've seen a notch or two lower, but generally they have been in the same ball park, havent seen many +0.07 ~ +0.1 over BIOS without using LLC 5 + (or however high LLC goes up to)


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> You just need to re-tweek a bit.


Then stability test...again.


----------



## enioentity

in bios when i want to flash bios(from bios,you have option to search hd and find the bios file) i can see only regular bios on desktop, not the moded one, probably cause the regular has .cap and moded has .rom? And i sometimes have troubles booting, need to plug off my power cord wait for a minute or two then plug it in again to boot up, this is a vboot memory problem or(i have samsung bdie memory, stable in win but i have this annoying problem sometimes)?


----------



## brycesub

@enioentity - You need to flash with aufdos, you can't flash with EZFlash in the BIOS. See the first post in the thread for details.


----------



## enioentity

there is no pdf readme file where i can find information about this(it points to some readme pdf file), only bios moding tutorial link in 4 languages. it states to use some hp tool i probably can use something else, like rufus or whatever? And what is that afudos program never heard of it before?


----------



## Reous

I guess you use the 1201 version from 1usmus? You will find more details here: Link

Or download the 1001M Mod from the first page. There is my Readme.pdf file inside.


----------



## inserf1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Most of us have found that we need less power than before 0810/1001
> 
> It's good practice to start your OC from fresh when you update bios - especially when you skip a few versions. You just need to re-tweek a bit. Most of us were able to lower our VCore and/or raise our OC - I would suggest you try lowering your CPU voltage a bit


Ok, tried again, and yea i typed too soon, not much of a difference, stock voltage is way higher, but i must of entered something wrong to see the 1.46v / 77c spike as i couldn't repeat it.

Still find 0810 the most fruitful for me.


----------



## 1usmus

*AGESA 1.0.0.7.1*

*PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 3203*
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3203.zip?_ga=2.40448738.1711880366.1510955968-1267272674.1501090080

*ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING BIOS 3203*
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3203.zip?_ga=2.198900335.1711880366.1510955968-1267272674.1501090080

mod bios coming soon


----------



## Lermite

Great news, but the AMD CBS menu is somewhere else than before because "F639D37E-" can't be found as GUID in the .rom file.
Would anyone know where it's hidden now?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Great news, but the AMD CBS menu is somewhere else than before because "F639D37E-" can't be found as GUID in the .rom file.
> Would anyone know where it's hidden now?


two ways to solve this problem

1) tedious search of all PE32
2) wait until the bios is released for C6H, there are clues that lay in the file


----------



## Lermite

BTW, I've just given a try to the 3203 to check if the AMD CBS useful settings (BGS, BGSA and CLDO_VDDP) were unlocked but off course, they are not.


----------



## Lermite

I may have found the AMD CBS menu is the 3203.rom file, in the GUID *3E7788CA-2BFC-4FCE-8122-5176CA492D9F*
It's too late for me to confirm it and go further but I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I may have found the AMD CBS menu is the 3203.rom file, in the GUID *3E7788CA-2BFC-4FCE-8122-5176CA492D9F*
> It's too late for me to confirm it and go further but I'll do it tomorrow.


Excelent work mate. Thanks.

Some memory improvement with this bios







?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Excelent work mate. Thanks.
> 
> Some memory improvement with this bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


In official Bios you have (in the last bios) BGS off and BGSA on... this give you more latency (ns) in aida memory test (but supposedly in games gives more performance)

i dont see other important difference


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I may have found the AMD CBS menu is the 3203.rom file, in the GUID *3E7788CA-2BFC-4FCE-8122-5176CA492D9F*
> It's too late for me to confirm it and go further but I'll do it tomorrow.


yeah it is AMD CBS but current modding doesnt work with it.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> yeah it is AMD CBS but current modding doesnt work with it.


I saw that too :/
Perhaps the GUID 3E7788CA-2BFC-4FCE-8122-5176CA492D9F is fake, like a bait.
I have to search for a second one.

By the way, BGS and BGSA got automatically their right values for my RAM:










This is already a big improvement since AGESA 1.0.7.1

I'm testing my RAM stability. I doubt the test will be successful without CLDO_VDDP but if it is, the modding of AMD CBS would not be necessary any longer to me.


----------



## Lermite

One way to mod the new AMD CBS could be to get rid of the call of "Suppress If", by replacing 0A 82 by 00 00 or something else that does nothing, but that looks pretty dangerous.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> One way to mod the new AMD CBS could be to get rid of the call of "Suppress If", by replacing 0A 82 by 00 00 or something else that does nothing, but that looks pretty dangerous.


It does not need to be replaced by zeros, it is enough to extract the function from the loop

I will finish processing photos and join you


----------



## Lermite

I've found another GUID that could be the real AMD CBS menu.

Now, I have to flash my bios again to check if this one works...


----------



## Reous

Found that too but it doesnt work either

Edit: Well maybe it does work. Im not sure if i had an copy issue. At least i got it to work.


----------



## Lermite

I must have found another one because mine works!

The GUID of the real AMD CBS menu is *A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D*

The only flaw: BankGroupSwapAlt is missing but as it gets its right value automatically, we can forget it.

Here is the *modded 3203*: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3203L2.zip









VDDP Voltage
All the AMD CBS menu content
SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled > bus clock at 100.0 Mhz
HPET in SB disabled
Advanced setup by default
Edit:


----------



## Reous

@Lermite. Can you please test PState OC. If i set P0 to 3.6Ghz for example it only goes up to 3.45GHz.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> @Lermite. Can you please test PState OC. If i set P0 to 3.6Ghz for example it only goes up to 3.45GHz.


Yes, I gonna test the P-States and update the modding tutorials, but after I could eat something because I'm starving


----------



## Lermite

I tested the P-States: they are even more buggy than the 1201's.

I tried to set:
- P0 (3.9), P1 (2.4), P2 (1.2), P3 (0.4), including P0 VID, without any voltage offset
- P0, P1, P2, P3, with P0 VID to its default value (3A / 1.1875) with an offset
- P0, P1, P2 with P0 VID to its default value (3A / 1.1875) with an offset
- P0 with its VID to its default value (3A / 1.1875) with an offset

and every time, I got only two working P-States, each one with a voltage switching randomly between two values:
- 3.0 Ghz 1.0V <-> 1.01875V
- 1.55 Ghz 0.8375V <-> 0.85V

Perhaps the P-States would have worked better if I started by setting only P0, P1 and P2 without changing P0 VID.
But as I'm too lazy to do a Clear CMOS to check this, and as the P-States have no benefit while the C-States are enabled, I give up on P-States.

ZenStates works fine though.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I must have found another one because mine works!
> 
> The GUID of the real AMD CBS menu is *A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D*
> 
> The only flaw: BankGroupSwapAlt is missing but as it gets its right value automatically, we can forget it.
> 
> Here is the *modded 3203*: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3203L2.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDDP Voltage
> All the AMD CBS menu content
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled > bus clock at 100.0 Mhz
> HPET in SB disabled
> Advanced setup by default
> Edit:


Good work! Thank you......all of you!

I'm still playing with unmodded bios, but will install this soon. This bios is working well considering 1st release of 1071 - though I suspect the last 2 releases were helping them prepare for this update.

I had some real problems last night/this morning with dwm.exe continually faulting - eventually found it to be a problem with my rx580 drivers - not the bios or OC - which a clean install of the latest version has fixed.


----------



## Lermite

My tutorial about the bios modding is updated:

English: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/EN.html
French: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/Bios_modding/FR.html


----------



## Lermite

Strange:
Tthe default value of CLDO_VDDP was 950 mV until the 1201 bios.
In the 3203, it's 700 mV


----------



## Ramad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Strange:
> Tthe default value of CLDO_VDDP was 950 mV until the 1201 bios.
> In the 3203, it's 700 mV


Because 950mV is too much. Around 625-630mV is almost perfect for all Ryzen processors. They are being conservative by adding around 70mV to make sure it's stable.


----------



## crakej

Very interesting! This means we need to play more!


----------



## Lermite

Even after a Clear CMOS, the 3203 P-States do not work properly. I still get 3.0 and 1.55 regardless my settings.

I'm playing with my RAM.
Until the 1201, I did never manage to boot at a higher frequency than 3333 Mhz.

But with the 3203, I manage to boot until 3600 (the rated frequency of my RAM sticks).
At 3466, Windows crashes asap and I don't manage yet to make it stable at 3333, but the ability to boot at higher frequencies than before gives some hope.


----------



## crakej

One problem I have with modded bios is that it ignores the setting for memory learning retrys - I set it to 2, it retries 5 times (default)

I have been able to boot with with timings that did not work before at 3333 so improvement have deffo been made, just hard to quantify what those improvements are! Tried a few times to boot at 3466 but still no luck for me even with my b-die. Yet to try with DOCP settings.

I noticed a new setting in the UMC menu where BGSA used to be, called MBist, which is usually Memory Built In Self Test so interested to know what this does on our boads.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramad*
> 
> Because 950mV is too much. Around 625-630mV is almost perfect for all Ryzen processors. They are being conservative by adding around 70mV to make sure it's stable.


You should explain that to Asus because if the default value in the 3203 is 700 mV, it does not allow to type a lower value. It only accepts a higher one instead.


----------



## Vorado

SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled > bus clock at 100.0 Mhz .....Where i can find this i flashed the moded bios ...burr my clokc is still 99.4 Mhz

Thanks


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorado*
> 
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled > bus clock at 100.0 Mhz .....Where i can find this i flashed the moded bios ...burr my clokc is still 99.4 Mhz


I can't understand how your bus clock could be slower with SB Spread Spectrum disabled, than with it enabled.

Please open your .rom file in AMIBCP and check this option is "disabled" in the "Optimal" column:



You should get about the same bus frequency than mine with the same modded bios:


----------



## st0neh

Anybody have a CBS enabled X370 Strix BIOS yet or do I have to stop being lazy?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> Anybody have a CBS enabled X370 Strix BIOS yet or do I have to stop being lazy?


Sorry, I don't dare to publish a bios that I could not test myself and as I only have an Asus Prime X370 Pro, I can't make a biod for another board.
But I'm sure Reous, 1usmus or Crakej will do it soon


----------



## Reous

Reduce it to 1usmus and Crakej. Sorry same here as Lermite. I don't give out a bios that I can't test before.


----------



## st0neh

So is it the exact same process as before, just with a new GUID for the CBS menu?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0neh*
> 
> So is it the exact same process as before, just with a new GUID for the CBS menu?


Yes. I updated my tutorial only by adding this new GUID.
The .sct file structure is a bit different, but the trick to make the hidden settings visible is the same.


----------



## sezgingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> I must have found another one because mine works!
> 
> The GUID of the real AMD CBS menu is *A5E369C8-ABF9-4B43-B212-FF1BFD35666D*
> 
> The only flaw: BankGroupSwapAlt is missing but as it gets its right value automatically, we can forget it.
> 
> Here is the *modded 3203*: https://puissanceled.com/vrac/3203L2.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VDDP Voltage
> All the AMD CBS menu content
> SB Clock Spread Spectrum disabled > bus clock at 100.0 Mhz
> HPET in SB disabled
> Advanced setup by default
> Edit:


please default mod bios profiles cmo files thanks...


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sezgingun*
> 
> please default mod bios profiles cmo files thanks...


Here you go - one with *BGS ON* - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1cm28EjZBfcNDHvIRxV8E32oTu4eiJGuZ

And one with *BGSA ON* - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RlWIxBxWTWu3Bzb3lBBaKX1n0vaes7-r


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sezgingun*
> 
> please default mod bios profiles cmo files thanks...


Sorry, I can't do it.
I'm running a special version of my modded bios.
Many of its settings have defaults values according to my rig (VRM, fans, etc).
I would need to flash my bios again just to make this .cmo file.

In more, I've never managed to produce a .cmo file. The bios utility browsing features seems to work fine, typing F2 or Ctrl+F2 ask the confirmation to write the file, but answering Yes does nothing: no file is written and I don't understand why.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Sorry, I can't do it.
> I'm running a special version of my modded bios.
> Many of its settings have defaults values according to my rig (VRM, fans, etc).
> I would need to flash my bios again just to make this .cmo file.
> 
> In more, I've never managed to produce a .cmo file. The bios utility browsing features seems to work fine, typing F2 or Ctrl+F2 ask the confirmation to write the file, but answering Yes does nothing: no file is written and I don't understand why.


It's a bit odd but I worked it out - you have to type a filename into the box first.....

Done the CMO's so no worries


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> It's a bit odd but I worked it out - you have to type a filename into the box first.....


Thanks... and shame on me


----------



## thigobr

Just flashed 3203 MOD and started playing... I have good and bad news...

P-State overclocking is not working anymore.. Settings are completely ignored.

But on the other hand I am not seeing the CPU stuck at 1550MHz when trying to change voltage (manual or offset). The CPU from RMA was presenting this BUG until 0902 BIOS but now it's gone.

If someone find out how to make P-State work again please let me know! I use mainly Linux so it was handy to have P-State programmed directly into the UEFI.

Now I am going to run some memory tests to see if anything has changed in that department...

Edit: Memory seems the same...

Is it possible to go back and try 1001 using AFUDOS?


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Just flashed 3203 MOD and started playing... I have good and bad news...
> 
> P-State overclocking is not working anymore.. Settings are completely ignored.


Yes, I saw that too.
But I have a watt-meter on the input of my PC power supply and it show exactly the same minimum input power, with or without the P-States, while "Global C-State Control" is enabled in the bios and the "AMD Ryzen Balanced" power plan is used under Windows.
Even if this power plan is not available for Linux, the C-States management by the bios should do the job, and make the P-Sates useless to save power.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Is it possible to go back and try 1001 using AFUDOS?


It has to be confirmed by an attempt, but it should work fine because a flash with AFUDOS bypasses the bios restrictions about its versions.


----------



## 1usmus

*ASUS AGESA 1.0.0.7.1 MOD*

* unlocked AMD_CBS + new NTB Common Options menu
* unlocked CPB Mode
* VDDP and VDDP Voltage Standby Unlocked
* HPET disabled for SB
* disconnected completely Spread Spectrum
* added settings MEMCLK drive strength and DQS drive strength (additional memory stabilization during overclocking)

*ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_2Gzf2bRcHHWRfvkWEp43GdWKRSaJURg/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-X370-A-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wySATe5Ra5BzxVIrl5R4T6hPkY3oHA-x/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YkCPo5st6o1tLgPCcwmqcHjKIGkHTWNr/view?usp=sharing

*ROG-STRIX-X370-F-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/14TYvvaAKuXAyhG7aKO95sxA69uUdU62_/view?usp=sharing

*TUF-B350M-PLUS-GAMING-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1hSth-msbNlN2NXkHVylcx64YRoVaRFMd/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-B350M-K-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1KDCFFubbqx8FWunFGkkN9phSLgqapYRm/view?usp=sharing

*PRIME-B350-PLUS-ASUS-3203MOD*
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Wj6kkmUjlxFxstYUNKMJtagA_XndlX87/view?usp=sharing

Thanks to *Lermite* and *Reous* for your help!


----------



## RobrPatty

Will you be modding C6H board when the new AGESA becomes available?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobrPatty*
> 
> Will you be modding C6H board when the new AGESA becomes available?


of course


----------



## SexySale

Hi @1usmus,
I have found new Asus Prime B350 Plus 3203 version here.

It's Asus Download hub. I have found link on Reddit here

Can U mod it like other versions?

Thank U.


----------



## thigobr

@1usmus Have you done anything different to make P-State functional on these BIOS? As I wrote a few posts earlier although the options are unlocked they aren't working...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SexySale*
> 
> Hi @1usmus,
> I have found new Asus Prime B350 Plus 3203 version here.
> 
> It's Asus Download hub. I have found link on Reddit here
> 
> Can U mod it like other versions?
> 
> Thank U.


I updated my message, added two new BIOSes, see above


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> @1usmus Have you done anything different to make P-State functional on these BIOS? As I wrote a few posts earlier although the options are unlocked they aren't working...


perhaps you are doing something wrong?
here's a calculator for this procedure
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ubpbdMcdiS37g_dReCX-49Auk-aRAcTs-8cVNL1caHo/edit#gid=1229686792


----------



## Reous

@1usmus PState doesnt work in any Bios to 100% corretly. In the new Agesa 1071 it is messed up the most and it is better not to unlock it for other user (in my opinion).

PState in earlier versions only work kinda if you dont touch P0 VID.


----------



## thigobr

Unless something has changed... Because I am just setting the same values I always did since the first modded BIOS available (I just change P0 FID and P2 FID/VID).
P.S. I am not loading old profiles, I did manually enter the values after a CCMOS


----------



## SexySale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I updated my message, added two new BIOSes, see above


Thank U @1usmus


----------



## Ph42oN

I updated to 3203 modded, it is missing BankGroupSwapAlt option, and when i disable BankGroupSwap it gets enabled. Other than that i didn't see much difference but was just some quick tests.

Edit: Actually BGSA is always enabled, no matter what BGS setting i have.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> I updated to 3203 modded, it is missing BankGroupSwapAlt option, and when i disable BankGroupSwap it gets enabled. Other than that i didn't see much difference but was just some quick tests.


gets enabled by default for me...


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> @1usmus PState doesnt work in any Bios to 100% corretly. In the new Agesa 1071 it is messed up the most and it is better not to unlock it for other user (in my opinion).
> 
> PState in earlier versions only work kinda if you dont touch P0 VID.


all depends on the processor instance (without the suffix X have problems for a very long time) :закатывать глаза:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> I updated to 3203 modded, it is missing BankGroupSwapAlt option, and when i disable BankGroupSwap it gets enabled. Other than that i didn't see much difference but was just some quick tests.


Different bank swap technologies for memory SR/DR. Amd did the right thing, there will be less controversy


----------



## Ph42oN

Do you mean it's better to use some bankgroupswap setting than disabled, but it depends on ram what is better?

Edit: Now i searched about BGSA enabled vs both off, cannot find any benchmarks, only some people say its better to have BGSA enabled, some say better both disabled.
I wish i tested it before updating.


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> Do you mean it's better to use some bankgroupswap setting than disabled, but it depends on ram what is better?


Initially for dual rank memory purpose the technology is intended BGS, for single rank - BGS alt. Disable both technologies is now impossible. Previously, the disabling of both technologies gave a performance gain in games, but the memory bandwidth dropped. Now I advise you to forget about these technologies and use the setting - auto.


----------



## arvind-d

Hi everyone, I'm new around here. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all the work in unlocking options and modifying the BIOS ROMS, you're doing some excellent work!
For those using Linux, have you tried https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux for P-States? I just found that project so I don't know if it really works. I might try it soon.


----------



## brycesub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> @1usmus PState doesnt work in any Bios to 100% corretly. In the new Agesa 1071 it is messed up the most and it is better not to unlock it for other user (in my opinion).
> 
> PState in earlier versions only work kinda if you dont touch P0 VID.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thigobr*
> 
> Unless something has changed... Because I am just setting the same values I always did since the first modded BIOS available (I just change P0 FID and P2 FID/VID).
> P.S. I am not loading old profiles, I did manually enter the values after a CCMOS


I'm having the exact same issue. PStates no longer work with this version, setting Pstate0 fid to 98 (3.8ghz) and leaving everything else untouched worked in previous bios, now it does nothing.

Edit... for clarification I'm on the Asus X370-F Gaming Strix, 1700x CPU


----------



## sisay

Bank group Swap doesnt work. Ryzen timing checker always display group swap alt enabled group swap disabled


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> Bank group Swap doesnt work. Ryzen timing checker always display group swap alt enabled group swap disabled


Which Bios are you using? Mod from who or are you using one of the profiles?

BGS Alt is removed from the 3203 Bios.


----------



## sisay

I use 1usmus bios 3203. Yes in this bios there is no bgs option alt but it is showed on the ryzen checker.


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> I use 1usmus bios 3203. Yes in this bios there is no bgs option alt but it is showed on the ryzen checker.


AMD changed the way the BIOS handles BGS so either BGS or BGS Alt will be forced on no matter what. I don't think it's possible to disable both anymore.


----------



## sisay

Ok, i have dual rank ddr, default is bgs on, bgsa off ??


----------



## st0neh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sisay*
> 
> Ok, i have dual rank ddr, default is bgs on, bgsa off ??


I believe that's how it's supposed to work, yeah.


----------



## sisay

Actually, what I would not do is enabled bgsa and bga disabled


----------



## RobrPatty

C6H test bios with AGESIA 1007

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6s48n1vmemkkoro/CROSSHAIR-VI-HERO-ASUS-0020.zip


----------



## crakej

Just out of interest - what features are being turned off in CH6 bios? Why does the CH6 need modded bios?


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Just out of interest - what features are being turned off in CH6 bios? Why does the CH6 need modded bios?


Some of the memory settings are hidden and the "FCH" menu


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> Some of the memory settings are hidden and the "FCH" menu


Wow.....I'm surprised! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reous

I'm still testing but in my next Bios Mod i will add SB Clock Spread Spectrum and HPET to the Bios menu.
And maybe some advanced Fan Speed control.


----------



## edulpn

any news on the PState stuff? shouldn't have updated to new AGESA


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edulpn*
> 
> any news on the PState stuff? shouldn't have updated to new AGESA


The P-States set in the bios doesn't work at all
But ZenStates works fine from Windows.


----------



## edulpn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The P-States set in the bios doesn't work at all
> But ZenStates works fine from Windows.


noice... where to safely download? only found a couple of mediafire links :/


----------



## iNeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edulpn*
> 
> noice... where to safely download? only found a couple of mediafire links :/


Thats the correct link. Go ahead, no problem.


----------



## Priyeshbabariya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> I'm still testing but in my next Bios Mod i will add SB Clock Spread Spectrum and HPET to the Bios menu.
> And maybe some advanced Fan Speed control.


Eagerly waiting for the same


----------



## Reous

Hmm i was about to release an 3203 test Bios but after a simple flash it has also bricked my board. Lucky i have an usb programmer.
I'm not going to continue my work with 3203 Bios. I could only make a 1201 Mod with these new settings.


----------



## edulpn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNeri*
> 
> Thats the correct link. Go ahead, no problem.


thank you very much!


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Hmm i was about to release an 3203 test Bios but after a simple flash it has also bricked my board. Lucky i have an usb programmer.
> I'm not going to continue my work with 3203 Bios. I could only make a 1201 Mod with these new settings.


Thanks for trying


----------



## 1usmus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Hmm i was about to release an 3203 test Bios but after a simple flash it has also bricked my board. Lucky i have an usb programmer.
> I'm not going to continue my work with 3203 Bios. I could only make a 1201 Mod with these new settings.


I already have about 30 people installed a modified BIOS, no problems...strange


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1usmus*
> 
> I already have about 30 people installed a modified BIOS, no problems...strange


No, it's normal.
Apart Reous, everybody who installed a modded 3203 only has unlocked settings, left at the original place.

The purpose of Reous was to move settings from an hidden section to a visible one, outside the AMD CBS menu.
I assume it can be done be editing the .rom file with a hex editor, outside the AMD CBS menu, but I can't figure out how to do it myself.
This is by far a new level of modding and the last Reous brick does not mean our modded bios could brick our board too.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> The purpose of Reous was to move settings from an hidden section to a visible one, outside the AMD CBS menu.


Nope that was not what i have tried. It was just an normal modded bios as always, ended up with an black screen. Power consumption was stuck at ~37W. The Bios initialization was not starting.
Anyway i switched back to 1201M and will wait for a new Bios


----------



## number875

Is it possible to change AIO_PUMP and W_PUMP+ header to CHA3 FAN and CHA4 FAN, so i can control the voltage below 60% on DC and stop the fan at certain temp?
Since these headers are already semi-controllable it should be possible, right? Or is it hardwired to min 60% DC?

I would also like to change middle temp to less than 60c.


----------



## Reous

You mean something like that?
You can change the Pump fans down to 0% for DC with a mod. It is only software limited.


----------



## number875

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> You mean something like that?
> You can change the Pump fans down to 0% for DC with a mod. It is only software limited.


Yes, exactly.
I could not find any information about it.

Is it included in every mod here?


----------



## BWG

Anyone else locking up on 3203?


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *number875*
> 
> Is it included in every mod here?


No only in my latest 1201M Mod. It is not added to the start post yet.

Edit: it is in the start post now


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Anyone else locking up on 3203?


What happens?

I've had it lock a couple of times just when I should be putting my pw in but instead get a blank black screen....just put it down to windows getting used to whatever changes I just made in the bios - it's never happened when I'm not fiddling though.


----------



## edulpn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Nope that was not what i have tried. It was just an normal modded bios as always, ended up with an black screen. Power consumption was stuck at ~37W. The Bios initialization was not starting.
> Anyway i switched back to 1201M and will wait for a new Bios


Latest 1201M version is in the post description? I guess I'll jump back to it until it's safe outside


----------



## Reous

Yep download link and a changelog is in the first post.


----------



## crakej

I cannot set BGS Enabled on Bios 3203 L2
Also Memory learning Retry count is ignored and set at 5


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> I cannot set BGS Enabled on Bios 3203 L2
> Also Memory learning Retry count is ignored and set at 5


Sorry but I'm not responsible of these bugs. They comes from the official 3203.

As I also found out some stability issue with my usual Vcore, I went back to the 1201 today, as least to test the stability but as the 3203 finally brings nothing new, I'll probably keep the 1201 until the next new version.


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> Sorry but I'm not responsible of these bugs. They comes from the official 3203.
> 
> As I also found out some stability issue with my usual Vcore, I went back to the 1201 today, as least to test the stability but as the 3203 finally brings nothing new, I'll probably keep the 1201 until the next new version.


As if I would blame you! lol. Was just letting people know - I was pretty sure they were bugs from 3203 originally but forgot to mention that







Apologies Lermite


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> As if I would blame you! lol. Was just letting people know - I was pretty sure they were bugs from 3203 originally but forgot to mention that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies Lermite


Don't worry, I'm not a guy that can get upset so easily and the main purpose of my last answer was to let everybody to know these bugs affect even the official 323 and that the modded ones does not work worse.

BTW, each bios version has its own bugs.
I thought the 1201 has one about the offset with P-States, but it happens even without P-States: the real applied offset is always higher by 0.03125 V.
At least, the P-States work fine with the 1201.

EDIT: My stability issue is not related to the bios version.


----------



## ZeNch

i tried (2 times) to downgrade my bios 3203 to 1201M (with readme steps)

"Afudos not enough memory available"

i see in google what this happens when the USB is formated with FreeDos and not with MS-Dos... what should i do? ._.


----------



## edulpn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i tried (2 times) to downgrade my bios 3203 to 1201M (with readme steps)
> 
> "Afudos not enough memory available"
> 
> i see in google what this happens when the USB is formated with FreeDos and not with MS-Dos... what should i do? ._.


I have downgraded from 3203 to 1201M just this morning and it completed normally, haven't had issues with formatting methods


----------



## ZeNch

i dont know, i use rufus with the settings of readme and not work (i try 3 times) in some minutes i try with ms-dos boot usb + afudos and bios file.


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i dont know, i use rufus with the settings of readme and not work (i try 3 times) in some minutes i try with ms-dos boot usb + afudos and bios file.


What's about following the instructions of the tutorials, *mine* for example?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lermite*
> 
> What's about following the instructions of the tutorials, *mine* for example?


not i try with the REOUS ._. i try once and if not work i try with ms-dos files and not freedos.


----------



## edulpn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i dont know, i use rufus with the settings of readme and not work (i try 3 times) in some minutes i try with ms-dos boot usb + afudos and bios file.


I'm pretty sure I used some weird HP software to format the usb drive... like, something way weirder than plain old Rufus...


----------



## ZeNch

with HP and boot files work fine, with rufus and freedos mode no. Thanks.


----------



## Reous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeNch*
> 
> i tried (2 times) to downgrade my bios 3203 to 1201M (with readme steps)
> "Afudos not enough memory available"
> i see in google what this happens when the USB is formated with FreeDos and not with MS-Dos... what should i do? ._.


Also had this error message once using HP tool. I know google says FreeDos ... but that is not the reason i guess. I dont know why this happens sometimes. Anyway after two days i tried it again with the same stick and then it was working.


----------



## edulpn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Also had this error message once using HP tool. I know google says FreeDos ... but that is not the reason i guess. I dont know why this happens sometimes. Anyway after two days i tried it again with the same stick and then it was working.


exoteric computing, that's what it is...


----------



## ManuelF1

Hi, x370f bios should be installed using the same method used for PRO board version?


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelF1*
> 
> Hi, x370f bios should be installed using the same method used for PRO board version?


yes but using the correct file to your model of motherboard.


----------



## ZeNch

Hello. what CLDO_VDDP have bios 810 (official)? and what the last bios of reous? thanks


----------



## Reous

As i remember is 0.95v the standard CLDO_VDDP voltage in 810. My latest bios is still 1201. I wait for a fix for the mem overlock counter. It is bad for me if i cant change that.


----------



## rotortop

Hi everyone. I've been reading (from the beginning) this this It's taken quite a while but it's been worth it.

I want to flash the 1201M bios, but I get an "30 - Error: Problem opening file for reading". I have tried using different boot media including the rufus supplied ms-dos and freedos. I've also tried using the HP USB disk tool and all have ended with the same error. I tried redownloading the bios file from the beginning of this thread and still the same error.

I have flashed dozens of bios files over the years, but I cannot figure out what's going on here. Does anyone have any ideas?

I haven't set up my sig yet so, I'm using the X370 Prime Pro with a 1600X and Samsung CL14 Bdie.


----------



## SexySale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotortop*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been reading (from the beginning) this this It's taken quite a while but it's been worth it.
> 
> I want to flash the 1201M bios, but I get an "30 - Error: Problem opening file for reading". I have tried using different boot media including the rufus supplied ms-dos and freedos. I've also tried using the HP USB disk tool and all have ended with the same error. I tried redownloading the bios file from the beginning of this thread and still the same error.
> 
> I have flashed dozens of bios files over the years, but I cannot figure out what's going on here. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I haven't set up my sig yet so, I'm using the X370 Prime Pro with a 1600X and Samsung CL14 Bdie.


Did U try to rename file to one short word?

Послато са SM-G920F уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## crakej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotortop*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been reading (from the beginning) this this It's taken quite a while but it's been worth it.
> 
> I want to flash the 1201M bios, but I get an "30 - Error: Problem opening file for reading". I have tried using different boot media including the rufus supplied ms-dos and freedos. I've also tried using the HP USB disk tool and all have ended with the same error. I tried redownloading the bios file from the beginning of this thread and still the same error.
> 
> I have flashed dozens of bios files over the years, but I cannot figure out what's going on here. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I haven't set up my sig yet so, I'm using the X370 Prime Pro with a 1600X and Samsung CL14 Bdie.


Did you use afudos to update bios?


----------



## rotortop

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SexySale*
> 
> Did U try to rename file to one short word?
> 
> Послато са SM-G920F уз помоћ Тапатока


I tried your suggestion of renaming the file to one short word. That returned the same results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crakej*
> 
> Did you use afudos to update bios?


Yes I did use afudos.

I also tried flashing the older versions of the modded bios (09021, 1001M) and both returned the same results. I did set BIOS settings to default and tried different USB ports and different USB drives.

I have flashed the official BIOS several times using EZ flash 3 up to 0902 and then back to 0810 so current BIOS is 0810 and settings are at default.


----------



## ZeNch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotortop*
> 
> false
> I tried your suggestion of renaming the file to one short word. That returned the same results.
> Yes I did use afudos.
> 
> I also tried flashing the older versions of the modded bios (09021, 1001M) and both returned the same results. I did set BIOS settings to default and tried different USB ports and different USB drives.
> 
> I have flashed the official BIOS several times using EZ flash 3 up to 0902 and then back to 0810 so current BIOS is 0810 and settings are at default.


You remember */gan*?
Quote:


> afudos 1201m.rom /GAN


----------



## Lermite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rotortop*
> 
> I want to flash the 1201M bios, but I get an "30 - Error: Problem opening file for reading". I have tried using different boot media including the rufus supplied ms-dos and freedos. I've also tried using the HP USB disk tool and all have ended with the same error. I tried redownloading the bios file from the beginning of this thread and still the same error.
> 
> I have flashed dozens of bios files over the years, but I cannot figure out what's going on here. Does anyone have any ideas?


AFUDOS works properly only if the USB stick has been formatted with the *HP tool*.


----------



## Reous

Afudos also works good with Rufus









@rotortop: Your problem is that you have forgot somewhere a space. Probably behind the .rom

afudos[SPACE]1201M.rom[SPACE]/GAN


----------



## rotortop

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. It turns out to be a simple (dumb) mistake on my part. I did carefully enter the afudos command, but forgot there needs to be a space before any options like GAN are added. Worked perfectly with a _correctly_ typed command.

I saw some comments throughout the thread about whether formatting with rufus (using freedos or msdos) will work for flashing with afudos or if you need to use the HP tool. FWIW, I did flash successfully with a freedos USB drive formatted with Rufus.


----------



## rotortop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reous*
> 
> Afudos also works good with Rufus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rotortop: Your problem is that you have forgot somewhere a space. Probably behind the .rom
> 
> afudos[SPACE]1201M.rom[SPACE]/GAN


Thanks Reous. I didn't see your post about the missing space until I submitted my post about the same. You were exactly right.


----------



## Reous

i'm glad it is working now. Don't worry you are not the first one who made this mistake


----------



## OMGitsPZ

Anyone using BIOS 3401 for Asus ROG Strix X370-F ? Anything good with it? any problem/improvement ?


----------



## wazer

New update out for x370-f

Anybody still modding?

Version 3803 2018/01/267.78 MBytes

ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING BIOS 3803
"1.Improve system performance

2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors "


----------



## wazer

New update out for x370-f

Anybody still modding?

Version 3803 2018/01/267.78 MBytes

ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING BIOS 3803
"1.Improve system performance

2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors "


----------



## 1usmus

wazer said:


> New update out for x370-f
> 
> Anybody still modding?
> 
> Version 3803 2018/01/267.78 MBytes
> 
> ROG STRIX X370-F GAMING BIOS 3803
> "1.Improve system performance
> 
> 2.Update to AGESA 1000a for new upcoming processors "


http://www.overclock.net/forum/11-a...amd_cbs-ryzen-motherboard-5.html#post26609961


----------



## mrmouse

Thank you so much for the 3803 Mod Bios 

Is there an option, which i can enable/disable BankGroupSwap *ALT*?

Best Greets from Bavaria


----------



## Rusakova

@Reous
In your 3803M BIOS you have an option to enable / disable SB Frequency Spread Spectrum.
Could you make an 3803 BIOS with that option added and nothing else changed, please ?


----------



## Reous

Sorry but i won't do different versions. If you don't like the other options, just do not use them.


----------



## Rusakova

Reous said:


> Sorry but i won't do different versions. If you don't like the other options, just do not use them.


Fair enough. But will you at least be willing to tell how you got that option into the BIOS ?


----------



## Zendal

Would we be getting 3805 any time soon?. My B-die didn't like 3803 at all


----------



## Reous

There isnt a 3805 for our Board. If you mean an other board you maybe could ask 1usmus in this thread


----------



## Lermite

Rusakova said:


> @Reous
> In your 3803M BIOS you have an option to enable / disable SB Frequency Spread Spectrum.
> Could you make an 3803 BIOS with that option added and nothing else changed, please ?



Why are you afraid of unlocked settings?
If you don't know which value to set to them, you just have to let them with their default value.

Would you need "HPET in SB" enabled?


----------



## Zendal

Oh, I know, I know. 3805 Beta just came out for the B350. I suppose it will for the x370 too, that's what I was hoping


----------



## Rusakova

Lermite said:


> Why are you afraid of unlocked settings?
> If you don't know which value to set to them, you just have to let them with their default value.
> 
> Would you need "HPET in SB" enabled?


No I'm not afraid of unlocked settings. But in his BIOS there is a setting called "Bus speed Spread Spectrum" with handle (191) which is all I need.









I'm currently running 1201 with a CMO file so bus speed is close to 100 anyway.


----------



## Reous

@Rusakova: Sorry but i won't tell how to do this. It is really easy to brick your bios even if it looks good in the pre-check. If you don't need the other settings just disable them in AMIBCP.


----------



## morecs

@Reous

can you do a b350-f bios?

1usmus's is too cluttered with crap, and it's a mess.

pretty please?


----------



## 1usmus

morecs said:


> @Reous
> 
> can you do a b350-f bios?
> 
> 1usmus's is too cluttered with crap, and it's a mess.
> 
> pretty please?


what exactly do you dislike? 
a lot of unnecessary settings?


----------



## Reous

@morecs Sorry i do not publish a bios which i cant test before. Im sure 1usmus will mod one for you with your wishes.


----------



## morecs

@1usmus

yeah, there are too many settings exposed and duplicated in your bios mods, specially under voltages and ram timings. 

I appreciate the work, If i wasn't a lazy ******* I'd make my own mods, but I sugest you tidy up your BIOS mods.

the only thing I really need is AMD_CBS and spread spectrum disabled.

ehm, sorry for being an ass?


----------



## 1usmus

morecs said:


> @1usmus
> 
> yeah, there are too many settings exposed and duplicated in your bios mods, specially under voltages and ram timings.
> 
> I appreciate the work, If i wasn't a lazy ******* I'd make my own mods, but I sugest you tidy up your BIOS mods.
> 
> the only thing I really need is AMD_CBS and spread spectrum disabled.
> 
> ehm, sorry for being an ass?


special for you ROG-STRIX-B350-F-GAMING-ASUS-3803 V3 (without superfluous parameters)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1AVcxu9q5XNHUejupGTrlu8ROWNV51ytU

In the future, I will release exactly such versions (there was a hope that the additional parameters are workable)


----------



## morecs

wow that was fast, thanks a bunch

o.o


----------



## jsparakov

@Reous I don't know if this has anything to do with using Ryzen APU but the AMD CBS settings don't show any additional settings


----------



## Reous

Thanks for remembering me. Yes APUs are using a different CBS file.
I have edited the first post.
Please flash this one again and it should look like this now:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ric148blrddyfk4/Prime_X370-Pro_3803M_2.rar


----------



## jsparakov

Reous said:


> Thanks for remembering me. Yes APUs are using a different CBS file.
> I have edited the first post.
> Please flash this one again and it should look like this now:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ric148blrddyfk4/Prime_X370-Pro_3803M_2.rar


I'll try it out... and I'll always remember you!!! 

Thanks, Reous! ?? ?? ??


----------



## jsparakov

@Reous Thanks for enabling the options for APUs.
The new issue is that BankGroupSwapAlt enabled still shows as disabled. I'm wondering if it's other settings that I'm not considering or the software is inaccurate! Thanks.


----------



## SexySale

jsparakov said:


> @Reous Thanks for enabling the options for APUs.
> The new issue is that BankGroupSwapAlt enabled still shows as disabled. I'm wondering if it's other settings that I'm not considering or the software is inaccurate! Thanks.


Is this Hynix memory? What are your other settings like voltage, CLDO, RTT...?
Is it stable?
Thx


----------



## Reous

jsparakov said:


> @*Reous* Thanks for enabling the options for APUs.
> The new issue is that BankGroupSwapAlt enabled still shows as disabled. I'm wondering if it's other settings that I'm not considering or the software is inaccurate! Thanks.


New Agesa, new bugs. Lets hope they fix it with next bios. With Ryzen CPUs you cant even set BankGroupSwap or BGSAlt..


----------



## z0mgi

Hi.
Any chance to get modded file where cpu (+cpu opt) and AIO/wpump headers could be controlled via T-sensor instead of CPU temp?


----------



## Reous

No sorry. I only can edit already existing settings, not add new options.


----------



## cpierre

Anyway to re-enable PState overclocking with 3803M on X370 Pro? I had it working great on v902 from this thread, I've upgraded and I've lost the option in AMD CBS


----------



## Reous

I have disabled it because it isn't working well. But downclocking is working even without PState.


----------



## cpierre

Can I re-enable it to do my own testing? Clock speed only drops a couple hundred mhz without P-State OC for me


----------



## Reous

Added new mod on first page

Edit:
PState is unlocked now but it wasnt working for me.


----------



## Lermite

@Reous
In your .zip archive, the "Readme 2.0.pdf" tells to type "Orig.nsh" but this file contains "Afuefi 3907.cap /p /b /n /k /clrcfg" while the archive only contains "3907B.rom", without any .cap version.
Is that supposed to work anyway?

As I was doubting, I've tried your modded 3907 by flashing it the old way, with AFUDOS.
The 3803 and 3805 made my rig unstable but the 3907 has just soft bricked my board! Probably the next one will set it on fire.

With the 3907M, As soon as I tried to boot with my own bios settings (that work fine with the 3404), the boot attempt remained stuck on a black screen with the fans running fast. I thought my board was really bricked this time but I've managed to flash back the 3404 after a Clear CMOS. What a relief!

I wonder why I keep loosing my time and my nerves on these new bios whose each version is worse than the previous one.
Obviously, AMD only test their bios on newest CPU. They forgot the oldest Ryzens still exist.


----------



## Reous

Read the step before flashing again. There is a reason why to flash the official bios first before the mod. Maybe some points in the Readme are not clear enough. Will check it tomorrow again.


----------



## Lermite

Reous said:


> Read the step before flashing again. There is a reason why to flash the official bios first before the mod. Maybe some points in the Readme are not clear enough. Will check it tomorrow again.


Sorry, your're right. I didn't read correctly "Original Bios (3907.cap)".

But one soft brick is enough to me, even if there is a good explanation to it.
I'm done to keep the 3404 forever.


----------



## kladve

Reous said:


> Added new mod on first page
> 
> Edit:
> PState is unlocked now but it wasnt working for me.


Hi Reous! What is new 3907 bios? its your work or official asus bios?


----------



## Reous

It is from Asus of course  New Bios including Agesa 1002


----------



## 1usmus

@Reous have you already tested a new BIOS? 



kladve said:


> Hi Reous! What is new 3907 bios? its your work or official asus bios?


Of course this Reous created, he just jokes  :wubsmiley


----------



## Reous

@1usmus did some tests yes but it is as same bad/good as 3803


----------



## MrPhilo

Can we not just afudos the 3907b.rom? Or is the new steps now required?


----------



## Lermite

MrPhilo said:


> Can we not just afudos the 3907b.rom? Or is the new steps now required?


I got a soft brick by trying to flash directly the modded one with Afudos.
That probably means flashing the official one with EZ Flash is required before flashing the modded one.


----------



## Reous

I know it looks complicated but in my view this is the safest way to flash. 
Flashed 5 times from 3803 or 3805 to 3907 without any problems.


----------



## Lermite

I was in the mood to loose some time today so I gave another try to the 3709M, this time by following closely the ReadMe file.
The first boot attempt with the default settings went fine but the second one with my own settings leaded to a crash: a black screen with the fans running at full speed.
This bios is definitely not compliant with my PCU.

Anyway, Reous, your modded bios lacks a setting: DQS Drive Strengh in the DRAM Timings section, because it can be useful to stabilize the RAM.


----------



## Reous

Every bios works different on every system. I never have had a black screen or crash so far. But yeah for me the 1201 is still the best bios. 

DQS Drive Strengh is missing for a reason. I posted my testing results somewhere in the CH6 thread and this setting does nothing. But i dont wanna start a discussion again


----------



## Lermite

@Reous
As you don't plan to make a modded 4008, would you mind explaining how to make a hidden parameter such "SB Clock Spread Spectrum" visible in the bios setup?

I assume it requires another software than AMIBCP, or at least another version than my v5.02.0023 but I'm too dumb to figure out how you did it.


----------



## Reous

My modded 4008 is in the first post since 4 days already 

I wont share the information how to make it visible. Sorry. Yes it has a reason


----------



## MrPhilo

Does anyone have the 0902 bios?

It was the best bios as terms of RAM - I can't find it anymore and I accidently deleted it off my memory stick


----------



## Reous

MrPhilo said:


> Does anyone have the 0902 bios?


Official
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0902.zip

My modded 0902-1
http://www.mediafire.com/file/52p34wrv1lucjdj/Prime_X370-Pro_0902-1.rar


----------



## pjgowtham

I reverted from 4008 to 1201M Reous Mod.

My corsair Hynix MFR 3200 c16 booted into bios on 4008 BIOS, but it had unstable CPU OC.

I used to run stable on 3.925Ghz @ 1.3875V on 1201M. The 4008 BIOS doesn't even stand a cinebench render with the same settings.

I tried using DRAM calculator to make my cmk16gx4m2b3200c16 run at 3200. It just isn't possible with 1201M I guess ?

I think first gen ryzen still has a bit of untapped potential. Hope the next update will make the OC range a bit wider. 

Because, the weird part is OC runs stable with 1.3875 V. It simply wouldnt push an extra 0.25 Mhz even at 1.425 V.


----------



## MrPhilo

Reous said:


> Official
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0902.zip
> 
> My modded 0902-1
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/52p34wrv1lucjdj/Prime_X370-Pro_0902-1.rar


Thank you for this! Now I can run my 3200CL14 extreme timing again 

I was wondering is there any chance you can enable/disable (CPU running at 3990mhz, would prefer it to bet closer to 4Ghz!) Bus Speed Spread Spectrum for the 0902? You don't have to do this but it would be much appreciated if you can! 

Thanks


----------



## Reous

pjgowtham said:


> I think first gen ryzen still has a bit of untapped potential. Hope the next update will make the OC range a bit wider.


I think there are still updates coming but without any improvement for ram oc. The main problem for ram oc is the board design not the bios or cpu. 




MrPhilo said:


> I was wondering is there any chance you can enable/disable (CPU running at 3990mhz, would prefer it to bet closer to 4Ghz!) Bus Speed Spread Spectrum for the 0902? You don't have to do this but it would be much appreciated if you can!


Puh honestly i dont wanna make one. I could but then without testing. So the risk of bricking is way higher for you.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Hi people, 
So my R5 2600 and X370 Pro board arrived yesterday along with some nice 3200MHz RAM. The RAM runs at 3200MHz at 1.35v absolutely no problem using DOCP setting. 
I know this probably isn't the best place to post this but after much research (and frustration) am I correct in thinking the only way to OC ryzen so that it still downclocks and reduces voltage on idle is to edit pstates? 
And that by default in BIOS 4008 it's not possible to change the P0 state? Using the modded BIOS you are able to edit P0 and set it to something like 4.1GHz but it would still dynamically adjust clocks down within normal range? 
Lastly I just need to be on the default 4008 BIO before flashing the modded one right?

Sorry for all the questions but I've found a tonne of info on ryzen OC but very little of it was useful in relation to the X370 Pro board and I am not going to read through 800+ pages on the "My experience with X370 Pro" thread because I'd stop being an enthusiast by that point.

Thanks all,


----------



## Reous

Hey 
Modded Bios won't bring you any improvement because PSTATE OC is messed up since Bios 3803. 
If you just want to see your CPU downclocking then set the CPU Multi and use CPU Offset Mode for Vcore. Maybe you also have to change the Power Settings in Windows but for me it works fine with Ryzen Balanced Plan.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Reous said:


> Hey
> Modded Bios won't bring you any improvement because PSTATE OC is messed up since Bios 3803.
> If you just want to see your CPU downclocking then set the CPU Multi and use CPU Offset Mode for Vcore. Maybe you also have to change the Power Settings in Windows but for me it works fine with Ryzen Balanced Plan.


Thanks for the reply. Is it worth flashing the modded 4008X BIOS for other reasons? All I want is for the CPU to dynamically adjust clocks as it does at stock but to boost to 4.1GHz. 
I will try what you suggested. Did you set a negative or positive offset? 

Thanks


----------



## MishelLngelo

Why don't you try with Precision Boost ?


----------



## Reous

If you overclock your cpu the boost won't work anymore. 
Modded bios has some more settings to play with but not everyone needs them. If you just want to overclock your cpu you will be fine with official one.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

MishelLngelo said:


> Why don't you try with Precision Boost ?


I have no precision boost settings. It's also greyed out in Ryzen Master. 
Am I missing something? Does the XFR 2.0 setting work properly on 4008X? 

Thanks for responses guys, appreciate the help.


----------



## Reous

Have you checked:
Advanced - AMD CBS - NBIO Common Options - Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration ?


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Reous said:


> Have you checked:
> Advanced - AMD CBS - NBIO Common Options - Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration ?


I only have "Mode0" in NBIO Common Options. I will flash the 4008X BIOS and have a play.


----------



## Lermite

fatboyslimerr said:


> I only have "Mode0" in NBIO Common Options. I will flash the 4008X BIOS and have a play.


Did you try to enable this "Mode0"?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Have you checked:
> Advanced - AMD CBS - NBIO Common Options - Precision Boost Overdrive Configuration ?


There's PB with 4008 and 4011, it's not working great even with 2700x and has only one step but it's there and doing something. I guess it should be good enough if one doesn't want permanent OC. It also lets frequency drop to 2.1GHz. 
I also just tried latest AI3 and let it optimize OC, it's up only to 4.1GHz although I can run permanent OC at 4.225GHz with great stability. Still doing more tests though.


----------



## Reous

fatboyslimerr said:


> I only have "Mode0" in NBIO Common Options. I will flash the 4008X BIOS and have a play.


I think in this case you also won't see this option in 4008X. You can try 1usmus his mod because he modded it in a "different" way.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Reous said:


> I think in this case you also won't see this option in 4008X. You can try 1usmus his mod because he modded it in a "different" way.


Thanks Reous. I see 1usmus has a modded 4011. I'm going to try official 4011 then try his modded version.


----------



## ISnortFlour

I guess I'm the only person having good lock with the last update but be thankful it could be worse as you got people missing bios and the ability to bypass their no back flash crap with a Google search unlike msi which never warned me and left me with a warm paper weight as everything I tried couldn't play a single game of anything without crashing even after using bios defaults with default 2133 ram it would crash randomly in 1 out of 3 games, couldn't get tech support because they don't have email and couldn't sign up for online as all 3 methods of verifying my board failed to do so and telephone was during work hours so no go there and a couple weeks after getting an update they failed to warn me about no roll backs my motherboard fried out no way to RMA so i primed me an Asus prime-a which up until now didn't hold a candle to my msi bios v18 and possibly surpassed it as booting was tough on my msi that was the only setback. With the last Asus bios i may not get as high of benchmarks as the other board but everything runs smoothly to where it's an unnoticed difference. Ram finally up to advertised oc speed which timings look almost spot on with the timing i ended getting on the old board running it at 3466, achieving 124% on userbenchmark, prime 95 blend test 16 hours and never crashed because of anything but pushing the gpu too hard when i forgot to switch gaming profiles. I've learned a lot since then and I just want to know why everybody is so obsessed with oc the cpu when they do so well now days on their own? I did it for months in end trying to suck it to the Intel boys who trolled me for asking or trying to help others by pointing out ignorances and honestly as far as gaming if i slapped my 980 into my fx4300 the i doubt i would lose more than 15 frames max and having a 60hz 4k tv i got plenty more to spare as even in games such as rocket league and pubg I frame lock my card at 60fps and am able to running everything in ultra settings at 4k with mlaa aliasing with 125 or whatever max screen scaling is on pubg and I've never seen it hit 59 fps other than when loading into the match or menus. Ive had mine as high as 4.175 game stable 4.075 p95 stable with faster ram speeds and all that ended up giving me in the 2 games I'm currently glued to was a lousy 3-5 fps while the heat, voltage and overall stress i put on the machine was astronomical. Now I run stock clocks with boost and c-state both enabled with the ryzen balanced or performance power plan with the gpu frame locked at 60 as i want 4k not screen torn micro studdering blurry garbage that does a little better with camera shake but gets beaten in every other aspect pretty much. My 1600x never bottlenecks, scales up to 4090 on multiple cores while running the others at least at 3.596 under load and down scales into the the high 1ghz area when idle no problem and I got to say life has never been better i almost reset spending literally 100's of hours tweaking, modding, shaving timings, experimenting with all the features in different combos but at the same time a little piece of me really enjoys it and time tends to fly by. If you ask me i say anything over 3.8ghz with 2800ddr4 is unnoticeable in gaming and chances are if you just make a good gpu bios mod that takes your card to the 90% max limit mark on your gpu and don't have an expensive 240hz monitor you might as well just save your system and electrical bill all that torture and first try simply getting a software client for your card that will frame lock it to the true hz of your video source. I have an evga 980 ftw v1 and i use precision ocx only to frame lock gpu while the app doesn't do anything else as i feel bios oc is a better and proper form than software is. Honestly give the new bios a shot from default settings with the docp oc preset a try once with a -.0750 on cpu, regular loadlines for cpu/soc, 250 for the frequency wave, extreme for the power supply, boost enabled, c-state enabled, apache enabled, iommu disabled or enabled if you want makes no difference unless your running a vm, set memory interleaving to channel as that's the most common for ddr ram, leave the rest auto and save you might just be surprised at how much oc actually harmed or influenced your machine for the worse even though your benchmarks kept getting higher and higher before. Thanks ASUS for getting my Ryzen 1600x v1 running perfectly I'm now able to game worry free for years now without having to buy another 400 dollar console every 3 years that offer sub par gfx, gameplay, charge for online gaming and invade my privacy.


----------



## QuarterLife

Am I able to flash your modded 4008 bios over a stock install of 4011?

Sorry to ask dumb questions but I went over a lot of pages and didn't see an answer.


----------



## Reous

Yes you are. If possible i recommend to first flash the official 4008 before the modded. 
Just follow the Readme.pdf


----------



## zila

I just installed bios 4011 on my board and it runs just fine. No problems at all. Stable and I can run my Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 CL14s at 3400 if I wish. No problems at all. This is a very nice board. Set it and forget it.


----------



## malakudi

zila said:


> I just installed bios 4011 on my board and it runs just fine. No problems at all. Stable and I can run my Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 CL14s at 3400 if I wish. No problems at all. This is a very nice board. Set it and forget it.


Can you post a screenshot from Ryzen Timing Checker with your timings at 3400 RAM?


----------



## xuser

hi
i installed 4008X (v1) and pstate overclock not work? i cant set it to do anything
after that i installed 4011, and check my mobo uuid and is already FFFFF.. how can i restore it?


----------



## Reous

Hey, PState isnt working since Bios 3803. You have to use ZenStates. If you have already FFFF there is sadly no way to restore it. Only if you have an old screen with these numbers.


----------



## xuser

but my win activation is still working, and a lan mac is on network settings, i cant get back this from my windows?


----------



## Reous

It is only reseting in some cases. As far as we know there is no way to get it back.


----------



## dgoc18

New here today,


I just bought this link at https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B06WD4N297/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all for $80.93 plus tax (Used like the new item will come in original packaging).

Dg


----------



## pajdek

@*Reous* where did you change dc duty cycle for pump connectors in modded bios?
I want to do it for strix x470, but cant find it.


Edit: nwm, found it


----------



## kazablanka

@Reous , any news for when we will get 1.0.0.6 in prime x470 pro?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Nope, checking Asus site daily although there will be nothing new until Zen2 is finalized, Last, 4024 BIOS works fine on my Prime x470 pro.


----------



## Jspinks020

I didn't see a Strix one, I did see the Tuf one. And abundance of the Gigabyte and MSI boards. Had no issues with MSI before so I picked one of those up.


----------



## Lermite

No AGESA Raven Ridge 1.0.0.6 for the C6H either.

But the last bios for it has a different structure that prevents it to be edited by the usual tools to mod a bios.
That means your actual modded bios could be the last. The coming ones could have to stay stock, unmodified.


----------



## 1usmus

Lermite said:


> No AGESA Raven Ridge 1.0.0.6 for the C6H either.
> 
> But the last bios for it has a different structure that prevents it to be edited by the usual tools to mod a bios.
> That means your actual modded bios could be the last. The coming ones could have to stay stock, unmodified.


if the problem is in AMI BCP, then with the release access will be open


----------



## Reous

@kazablanka I hope they release an official Bios next week. A couple of Asus boards already have Agesa 1006 so it cant be long. Keep your eyes open for version 420x

Unofficial:


----------



## 1usmus

@Reous
I see your timings have seriously changed for the better. This memory came to me, but none of the presets worked ... maybe the culprit is bios


----------



## Reous

@*1usmus* Because it is an totally different RAM in this screen (2x8GB Samsung 8Gb C-die).


----------



## 1usmus

Reous said:


> @*1usmus* Because it is an totally different RAM in this screen (2x8GB Samsung 8Gb C-die).


oh... I can find out its full name ?


----------



## MishelLngelo

I have no idea if new Agesa or BIOS could get anything better than now with IMC on 2nd gen Ryzen, maybe next gen.


----------



## Reous

@*1usmus
*it is OEM ram


----------



## Lermite

1usmus said:


> if the problem is in AMI BCP, then with the release access will be open



This problem affects AMIBCP 5.02.0023 and EUFITools 0.21.5.
I didn't look for a newer version of them yet.


----------



## Reous

My Mods for the X370/X470-Pro can you find in my threads on Hardwareluxx.de

*Prime X370-Pro* 
_Bios Mod:_ https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.1
_Profile Mod:_ Same link. Usable with official Bios. Enabled Precision Boost Overdrive or disabled SB Clock Spread Spectrum.

*Prime X470-Pro*
_Bios Mod:_ https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x470-pro-am4-1198563.html#7.1


----------



## smeroni68

Reous said:


> My Mods for the X370/X470-Pro can you find in my threads on Hardwareluxx.de
> 
> *Prime X370-Pro*
> _Bios Mod:_ https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.1
> _Profile Mod:_ Same link. Usable with official Bios. Enabled Precision Boost Overdrive or disabled SB Clock Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Prime X470-Pro*
> _Bios Mod:_ https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x470-pro-am4-1198563.html#7.1


Just a question: after apply the mod profile .cmo and restart the bios, can we re-apply a previous profile without loosing the mod? Or we need to re-set all parameters manually to not loose the mod?

Thanks for your time and work.


----------



## Lermite

smeroni68 said:


> Just a question: after apply the mod profile .cbo and restart the bios, can we re-apply a previous profile without loosing the mod? Or we need to re-set all parameters manually to not loose the mod?



You need to set every parameters manually.
Loading a new profile would erase all the benefits of the previous one.


----------



## smeroni68

Lermite said:


> You need to set every parameters manually.
> Loading a new profile would erase all the benefits of the previous one.


Perfect, thanks for info.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> My Mods for the X370/X470-Pro can you find in my threads on Hardwareluxx.de
> 
> *Prime X370-Pro*
> _Bios Mod:_ https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4-1156996.html#7.1
> _Profile Mod:_ Same link. Usable with official Bios. Enabled Precision Boost Overdrive or disabled SB Clock Spread Spectrum.
> 
> *Prime X470-Pro*
> _Bios Mod:_ https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f219/asus-prime-x470-pro-am4-1198563.html#7.1


i found some time to flash your modded bios. Thanks for your work. If you remember our discusion for procODT ,unfortunately my ram kit can't boot at 43ohms. So i will stay as i am. With modded bios by disabling Spead Spectrum and playing with some other bios settings , i got better numbers on aida. So 3600Μhz on ram is my wall but its ok. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## smeroni68

Lermite said:


> You need to set every parameters manually.
> Loading a new profile would erase all the benefits of the previous one.


Mod works perfectly, set back manually all the parameters, and I can say I gain stability on my kit 2x16 LPX3200 Samsung B-die at C14 (settings used from Dram calculator fast preset) @[email protected] and Ryzen [email protected]@[email protected] before on v4024 bios I was stable with ram @3133. Good thing, on this latest v4207, the boot problem I had on previous Bios seems solved too. At the first full reboot (from power off and cable disconnected) the mobo restart 3 times but it get the parameters without the F1 request (PC booted straight to Windows).

I add a bit of voltage to vsoc (manual 1.1125v now instead of auto value) and seems that the boot problem is gone.
Need more full reboots to be sure, but I'm glad to say that now after shutdown and reboot (disconnecting the power cable too), the mobo is posting right at the first shot, without the classic 3 restart as it was happening before and on previous bios.

I saved now the complete profile included the mods for PBO and BclkSS... and my question is: can I be sure that if I clean the settings to default and restore these new profiles, the mods values will be restored too? Is just to know in case I'll need to do that (I know that I can try by myself and see... but it took time to re-set all stuff, so if someone has the answer I'll appreciate... i'm a bit lazy!!).

Thanks for support and help digging that matter.


----------



## Lermite

smeroni68 said:


> I saved now the complete profile included the mods for PBO and BclkSS... and my question is: can I be sure that if I clean the settings to default and restore these new profiles, the mods values will be restored too?



Loading the default settings with F5 keeps the modded hidden values such "SB Clock Spread Spectrum".
These values remain if a profile is created from them and it it's loaded over the current settings.

To keep these values, the only thing to avoid is to load a profile made from the stock bios.


----------



## smeroni68

Lermite said:


> Loading the default settings with F5 keeps the modded hidden values such "SB Clock Spread Spectrum".
> These values remain if a profile is created from them and it it's loaded over the current settings.
> 
> To keep these values, the only thing to avoid is to load a profile made from the stock bios.


Thanks. So the latest NEW profiles I saved with Mod are safe to restore mod values too. Obviously old original stock profiles has been cleared so no one of them is still available.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Lermite

The profiles can also be saved on an USB stick.
It gives a .CMO file that can be useful in case of Clear CMOS or flashing back the same bios version.


----------



## Reous

@Lermite
thanks for the answers 




kazablanka said:


> If you remember our discusion for procODT ,unfortunately my ram kit can't boot at 43ohms. So i will stay as i am. With modded bios by disabling Spead Spectrum and playing with some other bios settings , i got better numbers on aida. So 3600Μhz on ram is my wall but its ok. Thanks again for your help.


To be honest i haven't seen any B-die Ram that can go that low with ProcODT. But 3600 is still a pretty good result. I'm not able to do it with my B-die on this board.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> @Lermite
> thanks for the answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest i haven't seen any B-die Ram that can go that low with ProcODT. But 3600 is still a pretty good result. I'm not able to do it with my B-die on this board.


as i have seen in some forums ,people with b-dies over 4000mhz can run 3600Μhz stable with really low timings. The most people with b-dies from 3600Μmhz and lower can't hit 3600mhz stable with low timings. Is this true or is just in my mind?


----------



## Reous

Would be great if you remember the other forums/posts. I also had the idea that high B-dies could run better but i don't have the money for some atm. Maybe they just got a good bin.


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> Would be great if you remember the other forums/posts. I also had the idea that high B-dies could run better but i don't have the money for some atm. Maybe they just got a good bin.


if you look at 24/7 memory stability thread you can find some guys running ram @3600mhz or more ,they all have 4133mhz ram or above, i have 4000Μhz kit. Some friends of mine and other guys in this forum with 3600cl16 kits can't run 3600mhz stable ,the most hits wall at 3466-3533mhz with low timings. It would be interesting to be a chart here with stable memory overclock like this one 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HKPVfDcFO-aieAOXHFQZp15rwWadbPTVDNgO8vtyDCM/edit#gid=0


----------



## Reous

Yeah a list like this would be great. Maybe next year i will buy a good 4000+ kit and test it.


----------



## alexmannen

i found the op confusing the german site seemed to only have bios for x470. where do i find a x370 with unlocked p states


----------



## Reous

PStates aren't unlocked because they don't work.


----------



## alexmannen

is there a way to get xfr on my 1700x while i have a manual oc to 3.8? id really like 100mhz on 2 cores


----------



## Reous

Boost/XFR is always disabled if you are using manual oc. I wish there is a option for this but sadly not.


----------



## alexmannen

xfr is built so stupidly. reaching 3.8 is so marginal even the worst cpu can easily oc to it. all games are **** coded for single thread especially with dx11. what you need is that single core boost even on a extreme oc of 4. most 1700 can do 3.8 at 1.3v which is very easy on thermals.


----------



## zila

I just flashed the 4207X bios into my board last night(Prime X370 Pro) with 2700X and Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 CL14 B-Die.

Edit: Everything seems okay with the 4207X unlocked bios. Although I don't know what some of those settings do exactly. I tuned in the ram at 3266 and so far it seems fine. Thank you very much for the hard work you put into the newer unlocked bios. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rusakova

Reous said:


> It is only reseting in some cases. As far as we know there is no way to get it back.


You can always call the toll free number given in the activation dialog and reactivate by phone. By punching in a gazillion amount of numbers.
I have done that a lot over the years and just recently did it with Office, when I replaced a defective motherboard for a friend.


----------



## rdr09

zila said:


> I just flashed the 4207X bios into my board last night(Prime X370 Pro) with 2700X and Ripjaws V DDR4 3200 CL14 B-Die.
> 
> Edit: Everything seems okay with the 4207X unlocked bios. Although I don't know what some of those settings do exactly. I tuned in the ram at 3266 and so far it seems fine. Thank you very much for the hard work you put into the newer unlocked bios. It is greatly appreciated.


Nice. Another ram kit i can recommend. That kit is a little cheaper than the Flares and runs just as good.


----------



## RamenRider

Reous said:


> My modded 4008 is in the first post since 4 days already
> 
> I wont share the information how to make it visible. Sorry. Yes it has a reason



Would you happen to know what's the best input lag settings/bios version? 

Legacy CSM is great btw. https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...uide-modern-pc-hardware-390.html#post27949146


----------



## maksimin11

Someone who know the version of modded bios that can disable Bankgroupswap in X470 PRIME-PRO?

It's available only 4602x mod?


----------



## Reous

maksimin11 said:


> Someone who know the version of modded bios that can disable Bankgroupswap in X470 PRIME-PRO?
> 
> It's available only 4602x mod?


Yes it is available in 4602X. But I'm a bit confused. BGS is already disabled by default or do you wanna it enabled?


----------



## maksimin11

The RTC shows me my ASUS PRIME X470 PRO is Bank Group Swap Enabled.

I try to find how can i disable it about 2 days..

I use raven 2200G


----------



## Reous

Ah okay, looks like APU uses another setting. Are you afraid to install a mod bios? 
I could make you a profile but this can take some days.


----------



## maksimin11

No, I try 4207 bios CBS-unlock mod and flashing, but any options not appeared lol

Really? Can you made for me? omg

I also have some problem modding..

original (from ASUS's official 4207 bios)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1laU_n-evD9jZB0G-ivsyQgVbtuUF2DOD/view?usp=sharing

modded (4207 CBS unlock 46 02 -> 47 02 edit using HxD, and merge it but any options not appeared)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/18XceaJ2YQjmqepQujkrDrrrINZTYMXAa/view?usp=sharing

Is there something wrong?


----------



## Reous

As i said in the other forum you will need bios with agesa comboam4 0070 or higher. This is 4402 or higher to get full working BGS option. The tutorial is made for modding bios for ryzen cpu not for apu.


----------



## RamenRider

Is there a mod for 4801 that came out last month? If not, can we flash older BIOS over our newer one? Safer to reset settings before attempting flash? https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Reous

No there isn't any mod so far. 

I'm not sure but i think you can downgrade only to 4602 and 4406. It is safer to load default settings before any flash.


----------



## jacqlittle

Reous said:


> No there isn't any mod so far.
> 
> I'm not sure but i think you can downgrade only to 4602 and 4406. It is safer to load default settings before any flash.


With a pendrive in MSDOS mode with Afudos, either?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Asus states that we must use only BIOS EZ flash for 4804 and up so downgrading bIOS to 4602 and earlier may not be possible. That would include flashing any moded BIOS.


----------



## Ph42oN

I don't know about 4804 but i flashed from 4602 to 3404 no problem. Where do you see asus saying you must use EZ flash? I only see "Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash."

Also 5008 is out so i would be interested in modded version of that.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Ph42oN said:


> I don't know about 4804 but i flashed from 4602 to 3404 no problem. Where do you see asus saying you must use EZ flash? I only see "Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash."
> 
> Also 5008 is out so i would be interested in modded version of that.


From Asus Prime x470 page


----------



## jacqlittle

I flashed this morning the BIOS version 5008 on my motherboard (ASUS Prime X370-Pro) and I could re-flash an earlier version to Combo-AM4 following the following method: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-in-DOS-with-USB-tutorial-Intel-AMD-roll-back

With EZ-Flash it's not possible, but with that method is possible, at your own risk of course...


----------



## MishelLngelo

jacqlittle said:


> I flashed this morning the BIOS version 5008 on my motherboard (ASUS Prime X370-Pro) and I could re-flash an earlier version to Combo-AM4 following the following method: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-in-DOS-with-USB-tutorial-Intel-AMD-roll-back
> 
> With EZ-Flash it's not possible, but with that method is possible, at your own riks of course...


That's good if possible, I was going to return from 4804 to 4602 but then 5007 came out and fixed PBO2 so all's hanky dory now. No need to experiment with moded BIOS even if one was available as 3800x is around the corner.


----------



## Ph42oN

MishelLngelo said:


> From Asus Prime x470 page


Ok, i see, but on prime x370 page it does not say that.


----------



## MishelLngelo

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/

BIOS
Version 5008 2019/07/0110.31 MBytes

PRIME X370-PRO BIOS 5008
Update new AGESA to improve compatibility;
Recommend updating the BIOS via EZ Flash.


----------



## RamenRider

Is there a modded version of 5008?


----------



## Reous

I'm currently waiting for a Zen2 CPU and then i will have a look into it if a Mod is worth it. Current Agesa is still not the best option for using a Zen2 CPU.


----------



## RamenRider

Reous said:


> I'm currently waiting for a Zen2 CPU and then i will have a look into it if a Mod is worth it. Current Agesa is still not the best option for using a Zen2 CPU.


Wait Agesa is different from BIOS version? Am I still supposed to be on 1.0.0.2


----------



## Reous

I mean the current Agesa still has some bugs. Thats why a mod is not worth it.


----------



## z0mgi

Hi,

might been asked before, but how can I revert back to original ASUS bios? Got r5 3600 now and need to update to newest. I presume EZ FLASH won't work.
Thanks


----------



## Reous

You can flash any official bios with EZ Flash. Nevermind if a mod is installed or not.


----------



## z0mgi

Nice, thank you


----------



## Crazy Tachikoma

*No P-State control on 4602X?*

Thanks for the amazing work :specool: Being able to turn off my AIO/Water fans when idle is great to have.
I just noticed that inside Zen common, there's no C6/P-State option. I've tried enabling a bunch of stuff to see if it'd show up but no luck. Was P-State support dropped on this bios? Cheers


----------



## Reous

Hey, thanks for your feedback 
C6 Mode will you find in the Advanced - CPU Configuration menu. 

PState is removed because they aren't working anyway.


----------



## lolwatpear

I was hoping this mode would enable precision boost. I installed it, but I'm not seeing it under NBIO. Why would such an important feature be missing? I was able to attain higher single core with it on a different mobo. I see it seems to be on the older bios, so is it impossible to enable on the newest ones?


----------



## Reous

You mean the 5204X for X370-Pro? If yes PBO is unlocked by default in the AiTweaker.


----------



## Mr 007

Ops can you move this to Asus x370 pro . Thanks


----------



## Shenhua

I cant use afuefix64 3803.cap /b /p /n /k /x /Clrc I get this error why?


----------



## Reous

@Shenhua
Are you trying to do a downgrade? It can't open the file. Maybe you have written or renamed it wrong.


----------



## Shenhua

At the end i briked the motherboard and now i'm trying to revive it but like I see it is no chance


----------



## Shenhua

Al I tried to do to revive it doesn't work. I tried with usb, Asus cd, nothing works, after restart dont post...maybe I need some usb programmer... but i dont know if i can find 1 cheaper.. .


----------



## Shenhua

@Reous can you send me some page where can I buy some usb programmer cheaper for my asus prime x370 pro or what model i can buy to restore the bios...after reset dont post


----------



## Shenhua

Will be good this usb? https://www.amazon.es/TECNOIOT-CH34...ocphy=1005508&hvtargid=pla-787034040861&psc=1


----------



## Reous

CH341A will work but you should buy some with a 1.8V adapter. As software try the latest version of AsProgrammer: https://github.com/nofeletru/UsbAsp-flash/releases/


----------



## Shenhua

Thanks for info @Reous


----------



## Shenhua

I think coz this it is better and it have 1.8v adapter too but i dont know if it working with windows 10 or if i will have problems with this. https://www.amazon.es/Lanceasy-Herr...43QFQCFBMJ1&psc=1&refRID=H1T2X337NC1XJH0EKNKN


----------



## ZeNch

Shenhua said:


> @*Reous* can you send me some page where can I buy some usb programmer cheaper for my asus prime x370 pro or what model i can buy to restore the bios...after reset dont post


try to install official bios with recovery mode (that the image say).


----------



## Reous

Added Mod Bios for the ROG Strix X570-E Gaming. More information in the first post.

X370/X470-Pro will get an update with the next official ABBA Agesa.


----------



## Kurobac

Thanks for your working! Finnally a 100.0Mhz BCLK on Strix-E.


----------



## Reous

Thanks for the feedback 


Also added a light mod for the Strix-F.
- BCLK Spread Spectrum
- AMD CBS
- PCH Fan Control


----------



## killacam

Reous
Are there any hidden options on which videocard is preferred to run at start?
I have one in 1st slot and another in 3d on x470.
By default it shows bios and POST on 1st slot card (although CSM is disabled), but I want it to use 3d slot card.


----------



## Reous

@killacam
I haven't noticed any option for that, sorry.


----------



## Gacrux

Prime X370-Pro 5220 stable with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA released: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-X370-PRO/HelpDesk_BIOS/

It's exactly the same file provided by Asus as 5220 beta a few weeks ago.


----------



## Filters83

Reous said:


> @killacam
> I haven't noticed any option for that, sorry.


Hey man can you mod the strix x470-F aswell ? If its possbile ofc whit last bios 5220
Thx in advance


----------



## Reous

Gacrux said:


> Prime X370-Pro 5220 stable with AGESA



Already working on it 





Filters83 said:


> Hey man can you mod the strix x470-F aswell ? If its possbile ofc whit last bios 5220



Hey, sorry i mod only a bios which i can test by myself.


----------



## Reous

Added a Bios 5220 profile for the X470-Pro and X370-Pro with disabled BCLK Spread Spectrum. Works only with a Ryzen 3000 CPU.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Reous said:


> Added a Bios 5220 profile for the X470-Pro and X370-Pro with disabled BCLK Spread Spectrum. Works only with a Ryzen 3000 CPU.


And works good with SS disabled. I imported .cmo and now first time some of cores go to 4.41GHz+ after adjusting other PBO settings.


----------



## Gacrux

MishelLngelo said:


> And works good with SS disabled. I imported .cmo and now first time some of cores go to 4.41GHz+ after adjusting other PBO settings.


Can you share your PBO settings?


----------



## MishelLngelo

Here


----------



## stone1978

*ROG Strix x570-F Gaming - no VCORE RAISE possible*

Hello

*Board 
ROG STRIX x570 GAMING-F
CPU
RYZEN 3700x
RAM
**4x8 GB Kingston hyperx DDR4 4000*
*BIOS Version = 1201*


I'm opening the bios.
Load the XMP profile via D.O.C.P.
Then I make some other settings which are not relevant for the V-Core bug now.
Set below at VDDCR CPU voltage to MANUAL
Change the voltage to 1.38125
Save and restart.

But the voltage remains at 1.096
In the beginning I also set the Multi to 41 because this should run on every Ryzen. 
Of course it was always connected to BlueScreens because in the end the voltage doesn't increase.

If I set to AUTO then the VCORE rises to over 1.41 Volt.
If I enter a manual RATIO (whichever) the VCORE drops to 1.09 Volt

A setting I make under Manual no matter if 1.31 Volt or 1.38 Volt is simply not adopted.

Bios I have now again flashed.
The 1201 is the latest version offered.

I installed the AISUITE from ASUS and tried it directly in Windows.
Can't change the VCORE with this tool either.
The controller can be moved but there is no effect.

Because there is a problem with RYZEN MASTER when virtualization is enabled.
https://community.amd.com/thread/227946 = VBS error occurs when I activate virtualization support in the BIOS.
I have taken the measures via the GPO (deactivate VBS) and REGEDIT and deactivated all virtualization software.
That's it but you don't have to disable SVM mode in BIOS then Ryzen Master works immediately.
But it's not a solution if you use virtualization.
825567

For this reason I wanted to set the OC settings in the BIOS like always before.


Look at the Attachments 

Thank you for Helping


----------



## RamenRider

Oooh I like the new bios released last month. I don't know if it's my settings(just set Asus ez bios to performance mode + DOCP) but when I am idle it only clocks around 1.40ghz unlike before(3.6ghz) on task manager. 

But I think I am going to wait until after the microcode bios update to mod my x370. https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dcx0nz/toms_hardware_amd_ryzen_cpus_getting_new/


----------



## Reous

Yeah feels like every month is a new agesa coming. Mod Bios for X370-Pro is in OP. 

I also have one for the X470-Pro but i first need some people to test it. If anyone wanna test ist, just dm me.


----------



## viilutaja

Anybody here is using 4x8GB sticks on their X570-E Gaming board? What are the speeds and timings this board can handle when all memory slots are occupied?
I am wondering if my G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz CL14 (B-die) memory is good for this board or should I sell those and get 2x16GB sticks?

The QVL is showing that this kit is only supporting 2 slots.
F4-3200C14Q-32GFX (Altough I have bought 2 separate 2x8GB kits 2x F4-3200C14D-16GFX)

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...ROG_STRIX_X570-E_GAMING_DRAM_QVL_20190912.pdf

But then again there are other G.Skill 32GB and 64GB CL14 (B-die) kits, that are indeed supported over 4 slots....
Does it mean they have not just tested my kit with 4 slots and it should work just fine?


----------



## Reous

I haven't tested it but 3200 or even 3600 shoudn't be a problem with 4x8GB if you use a Ryzen 3000. Higher speed depends on CPU and the used ICs. I think 3800 is also possible with some tuning.


----------



## scullytj

I have the same G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz CL14 4x8 running at 3600 1.41v 15-16-16-16-35 on a Strix x570-E.


----------



## viilutaja

scullytj said:


> I have the same G.Skill FlareX 3200Mhz CL14 4x8 running at 3600 1.41v 15-16-16-16-35 on a Strix x570-E.


Nice! Thanks for the info.


----------



## @purple

Was checking today's time how long does PC need to desktop and was quite amazed.
Rog Strix x570-E bios 1404


----------



## Reous

Yeah boot times improved much with Agesa 1004b. Sadly here isn't a X570 Strix thread.


----------



## geronimo

guys I have r5-2600 + asus x370 prime pro with 5220 bios and I'm unable to run my aegis 2x8 3000 at speeds over 2800. I tried many options and usually I can't even post and need to clear cmos.
at 2800 everything is rock solid.

anyone experiences similar issue?
I'm thinking of trying to flash older bios, probably 4207 using that AFUDOS.exe method cos AFAIK we are unable to flash older BIOS on prime pro.
what I'm concerned is this that I picked up on asus forum (I don't know if I'm allowed to post the link?):


"So, this method does work, but people should note some of the downfalls with this and any afu type method.

If you just flash the UEFI file, you will lose your UUID, primary MAC address, and SN that are stored in the flash. Intel ROMs also seem to store some other info as well specific to the board. This will make your Windows potentially deactivate/reactivate due to the loss of UUID. It may have an effect on warranty (depends if they care about the SN being wiped).

If you want to prevent that, you need to make sure you keep those values from a HW info tool or a previously backed-up ROM. You can edit a ROM/CAP file with fd44editor to put those values back into a file before you flash it to make sure you keep them. Even with this tool, there is a second copy of those values in the original flash file that doesn't get restored by the tool -- I have no idea if those are important or not.
"

any thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Reous

@geronimo
I guess you are using slot A2 and B2? The X370-Pro is not the best board for overclocking your ram.


Can you post the link you mentioned? The part with "second copy of those values... " sounds interesting.


----------



## geronimo

I do use A2 and B2.
what do you mean it's "not the best board for overclocking your ram."?
my ram is 3000 and I can't get it above 2800 :-(. 

anyway I'm giving up cos I can't waste any more time on this.
I'll keep this for a year and then get R5-3600 and hopefully it'll go above 2800. if not ,I'll sell this c*ap RAM and get a new one.

it's here:
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...-in-DOS-with-USB-tutorial-Intel-AMD-roll-back


cheers


----------



## Reous

Many boards of the 1st generation are not the best option to get high memory clock. Especially with a Ryzen 1000 or 2000. With a Ryzen 3000 you will have more luck. I guess your ram has some Hynix AFR ICs?


----------



## mat9v

@Reous - could you perhaps look into X570 Prime Pro bios (1404) and check if it could have Spread Spectrum disabled? In 1.0.0.4 bios it allows for "per CCX" overclocking but contrary to manual OC (from 1.0.0.3 ABBA) it enables Spread Spectrum and that sends OC stability into the ground. No matter the voltages I set it just won't stabilize. I may have to try and disable C'n'Q and force clocks to max all the time but that would be a lousy way to do this.
Also another question - while the latest bios has CPPC option it does not have CPPC Preferred Cores or PPC Adjust user configurable as 1usmus explained in his Custom Power Plan - are they just hidden from user or not present at all?
Maybe this thread could be expanded to cover X570 Prime Pro as well


----------



## geronimo

Reous said:


> Many boards of the 1st generation are not the best option to get high memory clock. Especially with a Ryzen 1000 or 2000. With a Ryzen 3000 you will have more luck. I guess your ram has some Hynix AFR ICs?


this: G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GISB H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC

Manufacturing Description Module Manufacturer:	G.Skill
Module Part Number:	F4-3000C16-8GISB
Module Series:	Aegis
DRAM Manufacturer:	Hynix
DRAM Components:	H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC
DRAM Die Revision / Process Node:	A / 21 nm
Module Manufacturing Date:	Undefined
Module Manufacturing Location:	Taipei, Taiwan
Module Serial Number:	00000000h
Module PCB Revision:	00h
Physical & Logical Attributes Fundamental Memory Class:	DDR4 SDRAM
Module Speed Grade:	DDR4-2133
Base Module Type:	UDIMM (133,35 mm)
Module Capacity:	8 GB
Reference Raw Card:	A1 (10 layers)
JEDEC Raw Card Designer:	SK hynix
Module Nominal Height:	31 < H <= 32 mm
Module Thickness Maximum, Front:	1 < T <= 2 mm
Module Thickness Maximum, Back:	1 < T <= 2 mm
Number of DIMM Ranks:	1
Address Mapping from Edge Connector to DRAM:	Standard
DRAM Device Package:	Standard Monolithic
DRAM Device Package Type:	78-ball FBGA
DRAM Device Die Count:	Single die
Signal Loading:	Not specified
Number of Column Addresses:	10 bits
Number of Row Addresses:	16 bits
Number of Bank Addresses:	2 bits (4 banks)
Bank Group Addressing:	2 bits (4 groups)
DRAM Device Width:	8 bits
Programmed DRAM Density:	8 Gb
Calculated DRAM Density:	8 Gb
Number of DRAM components:	8
DRAM Page Size:	1 KB
Primary Memory Bus Width:	64 bits
Memory Bus Width Extension:	0 bits
DRAM Post Package Repair:	Supported
Soft Post Package Repair:	Supported
DRAM Timing Parameters Fine Timebase:	0,001 ns
Medium Timebase:	0,125 ns
CAS Latencies Supported:	10T, 11T, 12T, 13T,
14T, 15T, 16T
Minimum Clock Cycle Time (tCK min):	0,938 ns (1066,10 MHz)
Maximum Clock Cycle Time (tCK max):	1,600 ns (625,00 MHz)
CAS# Latency Time (tAA min):	13,750 ns
RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD min):	13,750 ns
Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP min):	13,750 ns
Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS min):	33,000 ns
Act to Act/Refresh Delay Time (tRC min):	46,750 ns
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1 min):	350,000 ns
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2 min):	260,000 ns
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4 min):	160,000 ns
Short Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRD_S min):	3,700 ns
Long Row Active to Row Active Delay (tRRD_L min):	5,300 ns
Write Recovery Time (tWR min):	15,000 ns
Short Write to Read Command Delay (tWTR_S min):	2,500 ns
Long Write to Read Command Delay (tWTR_L min):	7,500 ns
Long CAS to CAS Delay Time (tCCD_L min):	5,625 ns
Four Active Windows Delay (tFAW min):	21,000 ns
Maximum Active Window (tMAW):	8192*tREFI
Maximum Activate Count (MAC):	Unlimited MAC
DRAM VDD 1,20 V operable/endurant:	Yes/Yes
Thermal Parameters Module Thermal Sensor:	Not Incorporated
SPD Protocol SPD Revision:	1.1
SPD Bytes Total:	512
SPD Bytes Used:	384
SPD Checksum (Bytes 00h-7Dh):	242Dh (OK)
SPD Checksum (Bytes 80h-FDh):	A01Ch (OK)
Part number details JEDEC DIMM Label:	8GB 1Rx8 PC4-2133-UA1-11
Frequency	CAS	RCD	RP	RAS	RC	RRDS	RRDL	WR	WTRS	WTRL	FAW
1067 MHz	16	15	15	36	50	4	6	16	3	8 23
1067 MHz	15	15	15	36	50	4	6	16	3	8	23
933 MHz	14	13	13	31	44	4	5	14	3	7	20
933 MHz	13	13	13	31	44	4	5	14	3	7	20
800 MHz	12	11	11	27	38	3	5	12	2	6	17
800 MHz	11	11	11	27	38	3	5	12	2	6	17
667 MHz	10	10	10	22	32	3	4	10	2	5	14
Intel Extreme Memory Profiles Profiles Revision: 2.0
Profile 1 (Certified) Enables: Yes
Profile 2 (Extreme) Enables: No
Profile 1 Channel Config: 2 DIMM/channel
XMP Parameter	Profile 1	Profile 2
Speed Grade:	DDR4-3004	N/A
DRAM Clock Frequency:	1502 MHz	N/A
Module VDD Voltage Level:	1,35 V	N/A
Minimum DRAM Cycle Time (tCK):	0,666 ns	N/A
CAS Latencies Supported:	16T	N/A
CAS Latency Time (tAA):	10,593 ns	N/A
RAS# to CAS# Delay Time (tRCD):	11,761 ns	N/A
Row Precharge Delay Time (tRP):	11,761 ns	N/A
Active to Precharge Delay Time (tRAS):	25,250 ns	N/A
Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRC):	37,204 ns	N/A
Four Activate Window Delay Time (tFAW):	21,000 ns	N/A
Short Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_S):	3,500 ns	N/A
Long Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_L):	5,000 ns	N/A
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1):	350,000 ns	N/A
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2):	260,000 ns	N/A
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4):	160,000 ns	N/A


----------



## Reous

mat9v said:


> @*Reous* - could you perhaps look into X570 Prime Pro bios (1404) and check if it could have Spread Spectrum disabled?


I think you mean BCLK Spread Spectrum? Yes this is hidden in the AiTweaker tab. 




mat9v said:


> Also another question - while the latest bios has CPPC option it does not have CPPC Preferred Cores or PPC Adjust user configurable as 1usmus explained in his Custom Power Plan - are they just hidden from user or not present at all?


They are hidden in the AMD CBS menu. Theoretically you can mod your bios and flash it with the modified flashrom version from The Stilt. I did the same already with my X470-Pro and X570-I. 




geronimo said:


> this: G.Skill F4-3000C16-8GISB H5AN8G8NAFR-TFC


As i expected. This is sadly the worst combination. With other ICs like Micron E-Die or Samsung B-Die you would get something between 3000 and 3200.


----------



## geronimo

thanks for confirmation. I'll get rid of this RAM ASAP.
cheers.

edit: any recomendations? I would go g-skill or kingston probably. 3200-3400mhz range.


----------



## RamenRider

Asus boards are better if you use A2/B2.


----------



## Reous

It depends what memory layout the board is using (Daisy Chain, T-Topology). So it is not only Asus ... 

@Geronimo
It depends how many money you will spend for the new ram. But in my opinion it would be better first to buy a new Ryzen 3000 CPU.


----------



## Reous

*Strix X570-E*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/b7v3dfzqi19kbbb/Strix_X570-E_Gaming_1405X.rar/file

*Strix X570-F*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/2zpte1ujg1cqbuc/Strix_X570-F_Gaming_1405M.rar/file

*Strix X570-I*
http://www.mediafire.com/file/pueucd6meb5oioa/Strix_X570-I_Gaming_1405I.rar/file

*Changelog*
Added BCLK Spread Spectrum (Ai Tweaker)
Added VDDP Voltage (Ai Tweaker)
Added C6 Mode (CPU Configuration)
Unlocked AMD CBS (Advanced)
Unlocked AMD PBS (Advanced)
Experimental
Added PCH Temperature (Monitor)
Added PCH Fan Control (Monitor)
Changing settings can overheat your PCH!
Added Temperature Source (Monitor)
- VRM, PCH
Advanced DC Mode Setting for PUMP Fans(Monitor)
- Min Duty Cycle 0%
- Middle Duty Cycle 0%
Added Advanced Boot Settings (Boot)


*Main Thread*
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...ming-x570-f-gaming-x570-i-gaming-1236042.html


----------



## @purple

@Reous Does Spread Spectrum(on/off) makes any difference in core boosting?


----------



## Reous

Yes but the difference is not that much. For example:

Off: 99.98 x46 = ~4599MHz
On: 99.80 x46 = ~4590MHz


----------



## darkarn

What cables do you all use to connect from the BIOS flash header on the motherboard to the USB CH341A programmer?


----------



## Teramungus

*HWiNFO64 is reporting high temperatures on motherboard!*

Temperature 2 and Temperature 5 are both above 80C. 
Reference: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ors-Strix-X570-e&p=794107&posted=1#post794107

What are these temperatures (2&5) monitoring?
Is there a danger to my MOBO?
Is there a fix/solution?

Thanks in advance! 

------
Strix X570-F Gaming
3800X/Bios 1405/D.O.C.P.
G.Skill DDR3200CL14 | 14-14-14-14-34
Corsair MP600 M.2
EVGA GTX680 Classified


----------



## Reous

darkarn said:


> What cables do you all use to connect from the BIOS flash header on the motherboard to the USB CH341A programmer?



Which board? Do you want to do a downgrade or relive a bricked board?






Teramungus said:


> Temperature 2 and Temperature 5 are both above 80C.
> Reference: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ors-Strix-X570-e&p=794107&posted=1#post794107



So far i know these temperature sensors are not used. You can just ignore and hide them.


----------



## darkarn

Reous said:


> Which board? Do you want to do a downgrade or relive a bricked board?



I am using an Asus X470 Strix-F Gaming mobo. My mobo is working but I want to be prepared in case of bad BIOS flash or if I want/need to downgrade BIOS or to simply clear all profiles


----------



## Reous

You can use a Soic8 Clip or Female-Female 2.54 to 2.0mm jumper wires.


----------



## darkarn

Reous said:


> You can use a Soic8 Clip or Female-Female 2.54 to 2.0mm jumper wires.


Thanks! Are the procedures described in this thread (e.g. needing to extract the BIOS BIN files from the CAP files) similar for my mobo too?


----------



## Reous

Depends on what procedures you mean. There are differences between 16 and 32MB Bios files.


----------



## @purple

Reous said:


> Yes but the difference is not that much. For example:
> 
> Off: 99.98 x46 = ~4599MHz
> On: 99.80 x46 = ~4590MHz


Thanks mate I'll test it out.


----------



## Reous

In case anyone here will test the ASPM feature. It can reduce the idle power consumption up to 12W, depending on the used hardware. Note that ASPM may cause some PCI-e devices to fail.

Strix X570-E Gaming
Strix X570-F Gaming
Strix X570-I Gaming

Added to mod to Strix-E and Strix-F Board, Bios profile for Strix-I.


----------



## mat9v

Wish Asus would take care of Prime Pro users as well as it takes care of Strix users...
Idle power use is a big problem for Prime Pro - I average 110W (CPU on auto, not even PBO) for my setup, that is 3 HDD, 3 SSD and 4 NVMe drives with 1080Ti at 12W and only audio card.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> Wish Asus would take care of Prime Pro users as well as it takes care of Strix users...
> Idle power use is a big problem for Prime Pro - I average 110W (CPU on auto, not even PBO) for my setup, that is 3 HDD, 3 SSD and 4 NVMe drives with 1080Ti at 12W and only audio card.


Are you talking about CPU Package Power(SMU) ?


----------



## Reous

I can try if ASPM also have any effect on the X470-Pro with Zen2 CPU.


----------



## mat9v

Yes, Package Power (SMU) and Core+SoC Power.
110W is a total system power (wall meter), idle Package Power is about 60W, Core+SoC is about 50W.
The board I'm using is Prime X570 Pro.


----------



## MishelLngelo

mat9v said:


> Yes, Package Power (SMU) and Core+SoC Power.
> 110W is a total system power (wall meter), idle Package Power is about 60W, Core+SoC is about 50W.
> The board I'm using is Prime X570 Pro.


Same MB with 3700x idle Package Power is about 20W, Core+SoC is about 12W. Ryzen power plan CPU minimum 5%. 

,


----------



## darkarn

Reous said:


> Depends on what procedures you mean. There are differences between 16 and 32MB Bios files.



The ASUS website lists them as 14 MB files but I think these chips are 32 MB


----------



## Reous

If you just wanna flash the bios you only have to remove the signature with UEFITool.


----------



## EddieZ

*Can someone mod the latest Asus X470 Plus Gaming bios?*

Can someone mod the latest 5406 bios for X470 Plus Gaming from Asus with the unlocked features? Would like to disable Spread Spectrum to restore the bus clock to 100 Mhz


----------



## Reous

I guess your signature is correct? Sadly BCLK Spread Spectrum isn't working with a Zen+ CPU.


----------



## EddieZ

Reous said:


> I guess your signature is correct? Sadly BCLK Spread Spectrum isn't working with a Zen+ CPU.


Yes, sig is correct. Learned something today  So there is now way to get to the (visually nice) 100 MHz on the BCLK or up it a bit?

Thanks


----------



## mat9v

Reous said:


> I guess your signature is correct? Sadly BCLK Spread Spectrum isn't working with a Zen+ CPU.


It works on X370 but not on X470? Strange.


----------



## Reous

@mat9v
Would be new to me that BCLK Spread Spectrum is working with a Zen+ CPU. To be honest my last test was with 5220 bios and X470-Pro. What bios are you using with 2700X? Is CPUz and Aida64 also reporting BCLK 100.0MHz clock?


----------



## mat9v

Reous said:


> @mat9v
> Would be new to me that BCLK Spread Spectrum is working with a Zen+ CPU. To be honest my last test was with 5220 bios and X470-Pro. What bios are you using with 2700X? Is CPUz and Aida64 also reporting BCLK 100.0MHz clock?


Prime X370 Pro with bios 4024 L2 (modded).
Yes, both CPU-Z and AIDA64 agree that BCLK is 100Mhz.


----------



## Reous

Okay, i thought you have a newer bios. BCLK Spread Sprectrum is only broken since Agesa Combo AM4. With older ones it is working.


----------



## mat9v

Ah so that is what you meant. I thought that ZEN+ was somehow broken not the bioses (AGESA).


----------



## @purple

@Reous 

Why does it need to be flashed with "USB Flashback" and not the usual way via bios? (Strix x570E)


----------



## Reous

@@purple
Because the bios is modded. EZ Flash doesn't accept modded bios versions.


----------



## @purple

Should I be worried, flashing bios this way? Every time I see the bus clock, 99.8, it's getting on my nerves. I've seen you managed to get it at 99.98? What about 100?


----------



## Reous

USB Flashback is a official feature of the board. I don't see any reason to be worried  Under load the bclk clock is 99.98 and in idle it is ~100.0 in CPUz.


----------



## @purple

@Reous Can I later flash official bios normally again?


----------



## Reous

@purple said:


> @*Reous* Can I later flash official bios normally again?



Yes you can


----------



## ChorizoNinja

Hi,

I would like to ask a question, knowing is a long shot.

Will it be able, by any chance, to add biffurcation to the BIOS at any point?


----------



## Reous

@ChorizoNinja

Do you mean PCIe bifurcation?


----------



## ChorizoNinja

Reous said:


> @ChorizoNinja
> 
> Do you mean PCIe bifurcation?


Yes, I mean PCI-E bifurcation


----------



## kazablanka

@Reous ,I switched from msi x570 ace to asus strix x570 i gaming and I lost the stability of IF at 1900mhz whatever voltages I set. Is the CLDO vddp voltage on asus the same voltage with the vddp voltage on msi?


----------



## Reous

ChorizoNinja said:


> Yes, I mean PCI-E bifurcation


Haven't noticed a setting called like this yet.






kazablanka said:


> @*Reous* ,I switched from msi x570 ace to asus strix x570 i gaming and I lost the stability of IF at 1900mhz whatever voltages I set. Is the CLDO vddp voltage on asus the same voltage with the vddp voltage on msi?


If you still have both boards then check it with Ryzen Master. Haven't had a MSI board since ages


----------



## kazablanka

Reous said:


> ChorizoNinja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I mean PCI-E bifurcation
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't noticed a setting called like this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazablanka said:
> 
> 
> 
> @*Reous* ,I switched from msi x570 ace to asus strix x570 i gaming and I lost the stability of IF at 1900mhz whatever voltages I set. Is the CLDO vddp voltage on asus the same voltage with the vddp voltage on msi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you still have both boards then check it with Ryzen Master. Haven't had a MSI board since ages /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
Click to expand...


Ι checked it ,is the same ,I can't understand why this board can't run if at 1900mhz stable. 

Ps: for me, msi boards are far away from Asus board. This was a huge downgrade for me. I wish msi had a mini itx x570 board.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I am thinking of going with the Strix X570i Gaming, how is this board? I built my system back in July with the 3900x + Asus Taichi X570, but I am considering going back to ITX.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

@Reous thanks for the BIOS, I look forward to testing it out with the 1usmus CPP! 

Even without the missing BIOS settings, the CPP really helped with basically everything. Temperatures and performance both seem to be better on my 3950X (on H2O) + X570-E + 64GB DDR4 3733 CL18 1.43V + 1070 (on H2O). Less core ramping and proper downclocking. I really didn't like any of the default power plans, they all had downsides to one another. The 1usmus plan seems to really hit the sweet spot, but I still need to do more testing. 

I can't wait until I've been through this BIOS enough that it only takes me 20s to put all the settings in, like on my ASRock Z77 OC Formula! I held onto my 3770K until the 3950X came out, haha. Talk about an upgrade!!

For anyone interested I found this thread on the AMD forums and I made a detailed post comparing power plans: https://community.amd.com/message/2956669?commentID=2956669#comment-2956669


----------



## mat9v

I have a question(s) 
UEFITool spits out "rom" file. Is that file in the same format as "bin" file used in Strix-570 bios flasher in the first page of this thread?
Can I use the "rom" file to safely flash bios on Prime X570 Pro board?
They are the same size (to the last byte) while the "cap" file is 4Kb larger.

Oh, and will changing AGESA from 1004B to 1003ABBA even work correctly?


----------



## Reous

The format is kinda the same, just different ending. I use the .bin because the FD44Editor give this as output. 

A Bios flash is never safe. With flashrom i never had any problems if i used a Ryzen 3000 processor. Flashrom erases the whole bios chip, so 1003ABBA should work correctly in my opinion.


----------



## mat9v

I'm happy to say it does work correctly 
Now I have 4.6Ghz back instead of not even 4525Mhz that all 1004B series bioses have given me.


----------



## Gacrux

Reous said:


> Okay, i thought you have a newer bios. BCLK Spread Sprectrum is only broken since Agesa Combo AM4. With older ones it is working.


How do you know that?

I tested with modded Beta 5406 ComboPI 1.0.0.4 patch B and shows 100.0MHz BCLK in HWiNFO64, the same way with the modded 5220 AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA.

If I enable SB Clock Spread Spectrum on both versions, I have a slighty decrease in clock and both shows BCLK at 99.8MHz.

CPU-Z seems to read wrong always at 99.8MHz no matter how the option is set.

Even PBO that everyone says is slighty broken in ComboPI 1.0.0.4 patch B works the same way with AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA, after a few hours messing with the options I found that PPT 300, TDC 250, EDC 0 and Scalar 4X gives me the highest score in Cinebench R20, 5030 pts in multicore and 513 pts in single (Ryzen 7 3700X).


----------



## Reous

It is still working with Ryzen 3000, but broken with Ryzen 1000/2000.


----------



## @purple

Something new in the latest bios for ROG Strix X570-E ?


----------



## Futsal

*100 MHz BCLK mod for x370 prime pro on beta bios 5406*

I don't know how much personal info if any are in the profiles so I'll just tell you how to hex edit it. 

Disclaimer: Not responsible for thermonuclear war or bricked motherboards

1. Go to OC profiles in the bios and save your profile to a FAT flash drive as a .CMO
2. Reboot to your operating system or plug the flash drive into another computer
3. Find a hex editor like HxD
4. Go to approximately offset 00000620 a bit before the first "Auto" string
5. Look for the stray "FF" hexadecimal
6. Type over it so it says "00"
7. Save the new .CMO to your flash drive
8. Import this profile in the bios and reboot

I don't know what's up with this new bios, I tried to cherry pick a 4.4 GHz boost but the cores seem shy.


----------



## jacqlittle

Futsal said:


> *100 MHz BCLK mod for x370 prime pro on beta bios 5406*
> 
> I don't know how much personal info if any are in the profiles so I'll just tell you how to hex edit it.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not responsible for thermonuclear war or bricked motherboards
> 
> 1. Go to OC profiles in the bios and save your profile to a FAT flash drive as a .CMO
> 2. Reboot to your operating system or plug the flash drive into another computer
> 3. Find a hex editor like HxD
> 4. Go to approximately offset 00000620 a bit before the first "Auto" string
> 5. Look for the stray "FF" hexadecimal
> 6. Type over it so it says "00"
> 7. Save the new .CMO to your flash drive
> 8. Import this profile in the bios and reboot
> 
> I don't know what's up with this new bios, I tried to cherry pick a 4.4 GHz boost but the cores seem shy.


Could you do the same for standard BIOS version 4207?

It is very useful to be able to keep all the settings that we have been able to change.

Thank you.


----------



## Futsal

jacqlittle said:


> Could you do the same for standard BIOS version 4207?


Reous has 4207 profiles in the bios modding section here in one of the spoilers:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/threads/asus-prime-x370-pro-am4.1156996/

I compared his 4207 profiles and the hexadecimal in 4207 seems to be at 00000109. Change the FF to 00.

Also FYI, the OC Profile feature lets you export your settings to a .txt file in human-readable format. Can come in handy if you're doing a bios update since newer bioses are often incompatible with older .CMO profiles. Or sharing settings that are hard to show in the OS. If you don't want to do that you can also just record your screen with a camera.

Here are my memory settings for example:

I don't know why some of them change themselves to auto after setting it manually.


Spoiler



Memory Frequency [DDR4-3600MHz]
FCLK Frequency [1800MHz]
DRAM Voltage [1.47500]
DRAM CAS# Latency [14]
Trcdrd [21]
Trcdwr [14]
DRAM RAS# PRE Time [14]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [30]
Trc [58]
TrrdS [6]
TrrdL [6]
Tfaw [24]
TwtrS [4]
TwtrL [12]
Twr [14]
Trcpage [Auto]
TrdrdScl [4]
TwrwrScl [4]
Trfc [580]
Trfc2 [580]
Trfc4 [580]
Tcwl [14]
Trtp [12]
Trdwr [8]
Twrrd [1]
TwrwrSc [1]
TwrwrSd [6]
TwrwrDd [6]
TrdrdSc [1]
TrdrdSd [4]
TrdrdDd [4]
Tcke [Auto]


----------



## @purple

@Reous Why they removed "ErP" from bios(1408)?


----------



## Reous

Because some people have problems with Bluetooth and Standby if Erp is enabled.


----------



## @purple

Possible to bring that back somehow? Two power lights on the GPU are killing me.


----------



## Reous

Going back to 1405 is not an option? With the next Agesa i will do a new mod.


----------



## @purple

Yes, it is an option, but I leave as it is because I don't want to deal with it at the moment.


----------



## Reous

Follow this link and download the attached ErpReady profile. Load and save it with Bios 1408. After this you can do your own changes.
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...-f-gaming-x570-i-gaming.1236042/post-27448462


----------



## @purple

I already tried that, but there was no ErP option in bios, or I missed something?


----------



## Reous

It is a profile not a Bios Mod. If you load and save it, the option is activated. On the save screen you will also see that Erp is enabled.


----------



## @purple

I thought it would be like that; yes, but there was no difference. Lights are still ON.


----------



## Reous

Do you use the S4+S5 profile? Make sure Stealth Mode is on in the bios settings. If it is still not working check your setting from your RGB Software. Software overwrites the bios settings.


----------



## @purple

Yes, I used that profile, but it's still the same also Stealth Mode is turned on. I have no idea what else I could change.


----------



## lolwatpear

any chance a simple bios mod will make ryzen 4000 work in the x370 pro?


----------



## Reous

X570 Strix Mods with Bios 2203 are online now 




Added VDDP Voltage
Might be helpful for CPU overclocking
Added ASPM Support
PCIe Energy Saving
Unlocked AMD CBS
Hidden options unlocked
Unlocked AMD PBS
Hidden options unlocked
Added PCH Temerature
Shows the PCH Temperature in the Bios
Added PCH Fan Control
Gives you control over the PCH Fan
Advanced Fan Settings
Max Temperature up to 85°C
Min and Middle Duty Cycle can be changed to 0%
Added Advanced Boot Settings
Might be helpful for faster boot


----------



## Gacrux

Is it possible to mod PRIME X370-PRO BIOS to enable PWM control in IO pump and W_pump+ headers?

I mean, just asking if this kind of mod is feasible, and if yes, can someone point a tutorial so I can learn and try?

I managed to enable spread spectrum option in 5406 beta with AMIBCP which is a very simple task, but I couldn't find where can I make that other mod about PWM control.


----------



## Reous

I'm a bit confused. PWM control for pump fans is already available in the official bios. At least it was available in previous versions.


----------



## Gacrux

Reous said:


> I'm a bit confused. PWM control for pump fans is already available in the official bios. At least it was available in previous versions.


You're right. I just checked under advanced mode and the two pump headers can be enabled for PWM control, it's disabled by default, I didn't know that.


----------



## jacqlittle

@Reous there's a new BIOS version for ASUS Prime X370-Pro, could you make a BIOS mod (BCLK Spread Spectrum) for this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xeizo

jacqlittle said:


> @Reous there's a new BIOS version for ASUS Prime X370-Pro, could you make a BIOS mod (BCLK Spread Spectrum) for this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Prime X470-Pro can have spread spectrum automatically disabled by a trick, just run the OC wizard in the bios and choose Tower cooler, let it do it's stuff takes a couple of reboots. After that you can switch back to your favorite settings in the bios, the changes stick anyway. BCLK stable at 100MHz.

It's likely the same trick works for X370-Pro as well, very similar bios.


----------



## @SodaSuccubus

X570-I GAMING user here.

Any plans to update the patch for the latest BIOS 2602? I finally got time to setup the board in my build and the PCH fan is driving me crazy.
I'd rather not downgrade as this patch seems to have added some extra ram stability.

Thanks!


----------



## jacqlittle

Thanks for the trick, but the process is a bit long, loading a BIOS mod is done right away.


----------



## jacqlittle

jacqlittle said:


> @Reous there's a new BIOS version for ASUS Prime X370-Pro, could you make a BIOS mod (BCLK Spread Spectrum) for this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


And today a new version too (5603, the other was 5601): https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-5603.zip

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Reous

I will do a mod soon. Just check the thread on Hardwareluxx in a couple days


----------



## jacqlittle

@Reous I read in another thread that your latests MOD BIOS for AGESA Combo Pi doesn't work well with older Ryzen 1000 and 2000 series, mine is a R7 1700, will it work?

I only need BCLK Spreed Spectrum, not the complete MOD BIOS (normally you name it as regular BIOS+"X", I only need the *.CMO Profile MOD).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vignetteCoeff

Is there an option to force enable core performance boost?
I set my bclk to 105 on my x570E, and have been using ryzen master to get my cpu to boost, but sometimes it gets stuck at base and I need to apply the oc and workaround all over again.
I've read online that a lot of other motherboards also have an option to enable it instead of auto/disable.
If there isn't an option, is it possible to add one?


----------



## Reous

Bios Mod für X370-Pro
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ezksq85ubebgmmn/Prime_X370-Pro_5603X_2.rar/file

BCLK Spread Spectrum with 2700X was kinda working. At least Aida showed 100MHz



@*vignetteCoeff* 
As far as i know only the Crosshair Boards have this option


----------



## jacqlittle

Reous said:


> Bios Mod für X370-Pro
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/ezksq85ubebgmmn/Prime_X370-Pro_5603X_2.rar/file
> 
> BCLK Spread Spectrum with 2700X was kinda working. At least Aida showed 100MHz
> 
> 
> 
> @*vignetteCoeff*
> As far as i know only the Crosshair Boards have this option


Thank you very much, waiting for MOD Profile!


----------



## Reous

@jacqlittle
Try this one. CPUz and Aida show 100.0 under load. In Idle it can vary.


----------



## jacqlittle

Reous said:


> @jacqlittle
> Try this one. CPUz and Aida show 100.0 under load. In Idle it can vary.


Thanks!!!


----------



## dandkodjr

Hi to every one. Could someone please mod and include the latest bios of my Asus X570 TUF Gaming Plus to this threat? Thanks and appresiate your help!


----------



## Raventlov

Hi guys,

could anyone do me a favor? would you kindly check if offset voltage on the core is working as intended?
Because if i set an off set voltage with the minus sign it increase the peak voltage during a CB run and if i set with the plus sign it decrease.

It should be the other way around, am i right?

Do a CB20 nT stock and take note of the peak voltage during the run through Ryzen Master.
Then do da same with an off set, very very small like 0.02500 and tell me if it works as intended.

Bios 2606 no mod

EDIT:
another guy on ROG forum confirmed this behavior with his motherboard too.

Plus i did a test on the VCORE LLC too, and level 5 actually pushes less voltage then level 1. @Reous would you please look into this?


----------



## Reous

I cant do any tests atm, sorry.


----------



## Naeem

can anyone confirm if first gen ryzen 1800x will work with this board it says supported in 1409 bios but i do not see that bios anymore on website but cpu support list still show 1800x as supported cpu ?


----------



## Reous

It says supported *since* bios 1409. So it will work with every newer bios.


----------



## 2001225354

Reous said:


> @jacqlittle
> Try this one. CPUz and Aida show 100.0 under load. In Idle it can vary.


my UUID and Motherboard SN may already deleted ，as i dont know，is it any possible for me to find it back?or any bad effect to me ?THX


----------



## SlimFatso

Excuse me for the possibly stupid question, but is it possible for the 1.0V SB Voltage and 1.2V SB Voltage settings to be modified so we can set lower voltages? As far as I know the C8H can do it so maybe the X570-E also can?


----------



## Reous

Tried it some time ago but no luck. I already asked them to make undervolding possible but i guess they need more user to spam them.


----------



## SlimFatso

Since I am an annoying f*ck, I sent a message to JJ on his Reddit account and asked him about it. He said he'll "relay it to the team". I doubt that'll change anything, but at least I tried 😀


----------



## oile

Reous said:


> Tried it some time ago but no luck. I already asked them to make undervolding possible but i guess they need more user to spam them.


I know it's ot, but could you help number9 porting agesa for ryzen 5000 on the Asus Crosshair VI HERO? He is trying to, in chvi thread. Thank you so much


----------



## Lecoq

Hello,

Anyone know if the Asus x370 pro bios will be midded for Ryzen 5000 support?


----------



## yerebakan

New bios is out.
Waitin 3603 Modded.


----------



## JoneKone

So this is a dead project?


----------



## Reous

JoneKone said:


> So this is a dead project?


I don't use this thread anymore. For newest updates visit my main thread at hardwareluxx.









[Sammelthread] - ASUS X570 Strix Series (X570-E Gaming, X570-E Gaming Wifi II, X570-F Gaming, X570-I Gaming)


ROG Strix X570-E Gaming ROG Strix X570-E Gaming Wifi II ROG Strix X570-F Gaming ROG Strix X570-I Gaming BIOS/UEFI Versionen Reviews & VRM Häufig gestellte Fragen BIOS Mods Changelog Download Flashing and using on your own risk! Added VDDP Voltage Might be helpful for CPU...




www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## JoneKone

Cool thx


----------



## NikeFreak

Lecoq said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone know if the Asus x370 pro bios will be midded for Ryzen 5000 support?


also wondering if there is a way to make friends 370 chipset with 5000 series?


----------

